# ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASED



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Just saw this on Twitter. Wow.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

wtf did he do? LOL. Never really liked him a lot


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*



> WWE announced the release of Alberto Del Rio *due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with an employee.*


yoooo...


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

My name is Alberto Del Rioooo and I am a former WWE superstar but you already know that..
: Del Rio


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

What the hell did he do? From what I heard, he's been pretty good about controlling himself behind the scenes. Jfc...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Damn.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Blimey, there was talk of him leaving anyway but im surprised by this TBH.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That fucking sucks. Wasn't exactly a fan, but he had great matches.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Sneezed in front of Triple H. Just cause w/budget issues.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

HAHAHAHAHAHA!

Good riddance indeed!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Wow, really? Bad conduct or not, that surprises me. At least it wasn't a budget cut, although I can't see it happening if they weren't in budget cut mode. That has to be a contributing factor, he's probably making good money.

Wonder what exactly he did. Thankfully this isn't the Del Rio of a couple years ago or this would've bothered me. They had been treading water with him for ages and he really had nothing left to give, plus I'd heard he was leaving anyway.

Oh well, everybody moves up one rung higher now. No biggie.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

It's not the fact he was released, it was why. Like, no 'wish you best on your future endeavors' or anything. Did he attack someone? Like...what?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Damn, what could he have done causing this?

I'm not a big fan and it wont be a big loss but at the same time, it sucks. He could always have good matches plus I'll miss seeing Ziggler tap out to him every other week.  They were probably looking for any excuse to go along with the budget cuts.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

*What the fuck!*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Probably requested. It would explain his Main Event promo.

He was boring but he's an incredible worker.


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

*









SI! SI! SI!

Didn't he said once he wanted to punch The Miz in the face?*


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Didn't even wish him the best of luck in his future endeavors?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Hopefully he triangle choked Cena out cold.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Holy shit. I expected him to leave in the future, but not now and in this way :shocked: wtf did he do. Whose ass did he beat?


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Watch out for the black eye someone will be sporting on RAW.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Thank God! Dude completely sucked and was never good. Won't be missed. Good riddance.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

OMG. We have a new TNA world champion.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

I just saw it was unprofessional conduct. Well then, forget my other post. That's just odd.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

*Flawless Victory is going to cry herself to sleep tonight .*


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Holy shit, that's truly a shocker. 

What did he do?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Probably beat the shit out of Hunico.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Wow wasn't expecting that


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

goodbye


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

I care far more about what he did than the fact that he got released.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

I kind of hope he punched someone who deserved it and was being a dick rather than just lashing out at being a dick himself. The dude knew he was leaving so probably stopped caring and might of had enough of a specific person.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Holy shit. 

I was expecting him to leave eventually but not like this.


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

All I want to know is what's Antonio Del Rojo doing in the Impact Zone?!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Had to be pretty major to get straight up fired like that.

Wow.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Wow. This is really coming out of nowhere. I wonder what did he do. This means all those pushes the company gave him went to waste.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*










I've been an ADR fan since day one. Very sad to hear this. Viva Del Rio!

- Vic


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Didn't even wish him the best in his future endeavors.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

He beat the shit out of the Miz. Choked him.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



His promo on Mainevent sounded a little bit strange indeed.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Well in his last week he got to do a 15 minute match against Ambrose on RAW, and cut a promo in front of a positive crowd towards him on Main Event... he could've had a worse last week :waffle


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Del Rio is no joke. He might have beat the shit out of someone :lmao They didn't even wish him well in hus future endeavors. Who did this guy hit lol


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*



Arthurgos said:


> I kind of hope he punched someone who deserved it and was being a dick rather than just lashing out at being a dick himself. The dude knew he was leaving so probably stopped caring and might of had enough of a specific person.


The Miz.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Ohhhh shit this is the most interested ive ever been in del rio.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Woah. Honestly I am glad to see the back of him.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Probably farted within breathing distance of Cena

Adios Muchachos


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Del Rio himself knew that he wasn't staying in the company the future, so he probably got a thought in his head saying "this company doesn't makes sense anymore aaaah fuck it let me speak mind out before i leave" or something like i think


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

It's obvious they were looking for an excuse to fire him to save money.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*



Pentegarn said:


> All I want to know is what's Antonio Del Rojo doing in the Impact Zone?!


Dat Name Doe


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

:lmao

I want to know what he did!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Just in time to appear for AAA's October TV tapings.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*



Jack Thwagger said:


> It's not the fact he was released, it was why. Like, no 'wish you best on your future endeavors' or anything. Did he attack someone? Like...what?





Tha Rassler said:


> Didn't even wish him the best of luck in his future endeavors?


:lmao That's the best part! Is he the first guy they've never wished luck in their future endeavours? Why! Who the fuck did he have this altercation with? Did he fly to Australia with the rest of the roster and get fired from over there or did they do it before and are only announcing it now? Somebody had better start spilling to the sheets :lol. I can't say I'll miss him. I can't remember the last time I watched a Del Rio promo or match so yeah, this isn't exactly a big loss for me.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

I wonder if people will chant his name at shows :ti


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Oh, my God! Is that? I think it is! It's Ralphberto Del Sanchez! What's he doing in Walmart?


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

*Del Rio quote: "I hate The Miz. This is not part of the show. I really dislike that guy. I've tried to punch him in the face several times, not in the ring, I mean outside the ring. He's like a little girl. He's always running away from me"*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*



Jack Thwagger said:


> It's not the fact he was released, it was why. Like, no 'wish you best on your future endeavors' or anything. Did he attack someone? Like...what?


Exactly. 

Even though he didn't interest me, he had a good match with Reigns and I wanted to see more of that but he must have done something major to be let go like this.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

He must have woke up, looked in the mirror and said to himself "I want to hurt rey mysterio today"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*



robass83 said:


> wtf did he do? LOL. Never really liked him a lot


He couldn't get any heat and he was boring and sucked, its what he didn't do. They were probably looking for an excuse to release him and this altercation was the BS reason to do so.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

damn, I liked ADR. Wonder whose ass he kicked.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Maybe he didn't wanted to subscribe to WWE Network for $9.99


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy shit. Sad to see this tbh, guy was an amazing talent. I knew and expected him to leave but not this way. Not this way at all. I wonder what he did and to whom.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Can't wait to read newsboy Meltzer's scoop on this!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

YES!!!!!


----------



## Marmorea (Jul 24, 2014)

Whoa, suddenly everyone is interested in Del Rio. :lol Sucks for him. That's a bad way to leave the company.


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

Schmoove said:


> damn, I liked ADR. Wonder whose ass he kicked.


*I bet it's The Miz.*


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Wrestlers have got into backstage fights with other wrestlers before and haven't been fired instantly. He must have had an altercation with a high up official. Question is...who?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you! :clap


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

This sucks who did he fight backstage?


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL Flawless victory on suicide watch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*



Emotion Blur said:


> I care far more about what he did than the fact that he got released.


Del Rio is way past the point of interest for me, I like original heel Del Rio, with the cars, Ricardo, the pyro, etc, not current Del Rio, so I fall into the same boat too. I care more about what caused it, I'm not even bothered by the cut. In fact I'm surprised they aren't making bigger cuts like this to guys who used to be big stars but now have a minimal push, like Sheamus (I know why they won't cut him, just saying), Big Show, Kane, Rey, etc.

Releasing a guy like Del Rio could save 5 or 6 lower midcarders.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

People suddenly pretend they like del rio and he's the best ring general ever.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

This guy was given the world.

2011 SummerSlam - Wins WWE title
2012 SummerSlam - Worked World title match
2013 SummerSlam - Retains World title
2014 SummerSlam - No longer with the company


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao at the amount of viewers in this thread right now. First time in Del Rio's life this many people have cared about him. If a picture of Miz pops up and he has a black eye then :banderas.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steiner Gate said:


> Maybe he didn't wanted to subscribe to WWE Network for $9.99




How many Peceos is that


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh wow, wasn't expecting a release in this way at all, what the fuck?

Hope the person he beat up is Kevin Dunn.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Good riddance. Guy was boring as fuck.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank god. Happy dance!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

So happy about this.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Funny if The Miz's moneymaker has been ruined...ok maybe a little too harsh.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

What the hell?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ricardo and him are together again

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Dying to know who the employee was.... Sheesh! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn. Must have been something big. Not even a temporary suspension, etc. (This should free up a little more budget so WWE can ease back on some of the releases.)

Weird. I just got a feeling of deja vu when I typed my first paragraph.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Steiner Gate said:


> Maybe he didn't wanted to subscribe to WWE Network for $9.99


:HA


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Bet it was with Randall!


----------



## Squash Jobber (Feb 7, 2014)

Man, that sucks. My favourite wrestler on the roster gone. Still, sounds like WWE did the right thing. Sounds like he has no one to blame but himself. Kinda conflicting when your favourite is seemingly a dick behind the scenes.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Never truly liked Del Rio, but am a little disappointed he had to be released at the pinnacle of WWE cuts. This "altercation" must've been WWE's way to let him go with a reason behind it.

Wish the best for him -- maybe him and Sin Cara (Mystico) can continue fighting in Mexico!


----------



## YES! YES! YES! (Apr 3, 2012)

Biggest botcher on the roster.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

My heart fucking dropped when I read this a few minutes ago. Who's ass did he whoop??!!! Oh my fucking God when, what, how, who OH MY GOD


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank God.


----------



## silas911 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Del Rio is no joke. He might have beat the shit out of someone :lmao They didn't even wish him well in hus future endeavors. Who did this guy hit lol



Hes only a joke when fighting Mirko Crocop.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xq0-Ia6n15o


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Words cannot describe how happy I am. So...


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Its a work. This is just not how the WWE announces releases.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Please be Kevin Dunn please be Kevin Dunn please be Kevin Dunn :waffle


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Del Rio probably kicked the shit out of production guy or something.

Fighting another worker usually never materializes with a straight release. Hell, usually Vince de-pushes the guy who loses the fight.


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it's the slightest thing at the moment because of the cuts, and quite a few are skating on thin ice. 

He's had some good matches in the last week or so but I can't say I'll miss him too much.


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

OMG why?


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

He said Cena couldn't wrestle to his face...


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Motherfucker been taking up that uppper mid card spot for TOO long. I'm interested in seeing who's gonna be bumped up the card! :mark:


----------



## Krokodil (Aug 27, 2013)

//nvm


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> Its a work. This is just not how the WWE announces releases.


cm punk quitting is a work too


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

havent cared for him since he came to the company so I'm glad to see him go.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

Mods just need to change this title to "whos gonna have a black eye" put a poll in here too


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

You can see the best of Alberto Del Rio in the WWE Network by only 9.99 $/month :hhh2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*I bet he didn't want to pay $9.99 for the Network and he just snapped :lol*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Unos dos adios.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Well someones updated Wikipedia.... On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with fellow employee The Miz after The Miz made a remark about Del Rio's recent ring work.[159]


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

About fucking time. If I had to watch Ziggler job to that boring turd one more time I'd have probably shot myself.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Jesus! He just had the best match the company has had in months against Swagger.


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

Normally the facebook noobs are sad but this guy, whoever he is, made me chuckle


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

They didnt even bother with his real name, like they usually do with releases either.


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

Probably he lost a career threatening dark Match to Hornswoggle


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OwenSES said:


> Well someones updated Wikipedia.... On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with fellow employee The Miz after The Miz made a remark about Del Rio's recent ring work.[159]


Holy shit.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> My heart fucking dropped when I read this a few minutes ago. Who's ass did he whoop??!!! Oh my fucking God when, what, how, who OH MY GOD


Wow your favourite superstar got released.hope you have a backup plan?


----------



## silas911 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*



silas911 said:


> Hes only a joke when fighting Mirko Crocop.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xq0-Ia6n15o



Fast forward to see the ass whooping


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

WHAT'S ALBERTO CARAS DOING IN THE..

well you know the rest.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

He should go to New Japan. He's such a great wrestler.


----------



## Squash Jobber (Feb 7, 2014)

Flawless Victory said:


> My heart fucking dropped when I read this a few minutes ago. Who's ass did he whoop??!!! Oh my fucking God when, what, how, who OH MY GOD


Same, sucks don't it?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh well. Wonder what happened though no big loss.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> WHAT'S ALBERTO CARAS DOING IN THE..
> 
> well you know the rest.


What's the rest? TNA is going out of business.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Damn, what could he have done causing this?
> 
> I'm not a big fan and it wont be a big loss but at the same time, it sucks. He could always have good matches plus I'll miss seeing Ziggler tap out to him every other week.  They were probably looking for any excuse to go along with the budget cuts.


Just noticed WWE didn't "wish him the best in his future endeavors" so I guess he must have done something major to have been fired like that. He's held a grudge against Miz for a long time and has tried to punch his face lots of times backstage, so I'm willing to believe Miz is the guy he beat up. Del Rio was gonna leave this year anyway so he probably thought to himself, "I'll go out with a bang, what do I have to lose?"


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Holy shit.


Probably bullshit. The source link leads to nowhere.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow, never thought I'd see the day when this happened.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

The altercation was a work. Wwe just needed the money


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

He was evidently a nasty piece of work backstage and that has come out several times.

The fact that he is no longer in his endless mega push and actually has to take pins more regularly must have sent him over the edge and he snapped accordingly.

Mexican Lance Storm you won't be missed.


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

Will anyone actually miss him? One of the most boring guys on the roster, I won't even notice he has gone. Even after multiple world title runs he still garnered no reaction whatsoever from anyone. Talented ring worker but fails in all other departments. That being said, it's sad he has lost his job, I hope he finds work again soon.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

oops


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

The Miz commenting on Del Rio's ring work.

Ladies and gentleman, *THAT* is the definition of irony.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I doubt he kicked Miz's ass. Miz is in Australia right now, I'm not sure if ADR went on the tour.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

I wonder who he pissed off
Anyways instant respect for Del Rio, that is the way to go


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Please.... Jesus, let it be Miz. Please....


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Bye bye, you won't be missed.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

OwenSES said:


> Well someones updated Wikipedia.... On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with fellow employee The Miz after The Miz made a remark about Del Rio's recent ring work.[159]


10 mins ago it said Orton


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*



H.I.M. said:


> Probably beat the shit out of Hunico.


He thought it was the other Sin Cara, damn Mystico even botched that


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Clearly he heard about Mark being let go and he lost his cool and struck the first person who rounded the corner. That person? Miz.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Mexican Lance Storm you won't be missed.


Del Rio will never be a Thrill Seeker. How insulting to Storm.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*



el dandy said:


> This guy was given the world.
> 
> 2011 SummerSlam - Wins WWE title
> 2012 SummerSlam - Worked World title match
> ...


Yup.

This shit should actually put some fear in some stars eyes that WWE don't play. 

All that would make you think WWE can bend the rules and punish you a bit, at least. But he must have did some shit, and not even apologized, or anything for it, and might have just went off, like it was his last day. 

Anyways, will see further details on this, i guess.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Miz wouldn't survive one punch from Del Rio

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Delete


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

VladMan2012 said:


> Just noticed WWE didn't "wish him the best in his future endeavors" so I guess he must have done something major to have been fired like that. He's held a grudge against Miz for a long time and has tried to punch his face lots of times backstage, so I'm willing to believe Miz is the guy he beat up. Del Rio was gonna leave this year anyway so he probably thought to himself, "I'll go out with a bang, what do I have to lose?"


..The fact that he was released so suddenly after this leads me to believe that The Miz probably got a beatdown


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*

Mistico is shitting his pants right now knowing that there is a good chance Konnan will bring in Del Rio to AAA.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow. This is kinda surreal. The attack must have been pretty serious or something.

This is bad news since Del Rio is one of the better wrestlers on the roster and pretty much their only Latino star that is somewhat relevant in that community.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

RugbyRat said:


> The Miz commenting on Del Rio's ring work.
> 
> Ladies and gentleman, *THAT* is the definition of irony.


That alone kinda makes me wanna think this is fake. Can The Miz really say anything about Del Rios ringwork.


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

Maaaaan that sucks...


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

His salary had at least a little something to do with the release. That there was an altercation is just convenient for WWE management. I'm sure they have their eye on certain targets and are looking for excuses to release them without having to fulfill the contractual obligations.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Now that Del Rio is gone... Rey Mysterio will be back and be inserted into Del Rio's spot!


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> Now that Del Rio is gone... Rey Mysterio will be back and be inserted into Del Rio's spot!


Mysterio dislocated his knee on his way here, sorry.


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

So he finally gets heat... then gets fired for it. Wow, tough luck for Del Rio.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

I need to go to bed but I don't wanna go until we find out why he was released lol.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Bizarre announcement. Doesn't seem the WWE way of doing things, I know it's a running joke the "future Endeavours" thing, but this is just bizarre to out and out say it like that. 

Interested to hear what happened here.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

"On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with Dean Ambrose following Del Rio's unsuccessful attempts to pick up Renee Young, claiming himself to be the new Titty Master."

Someone's been hacking Wikipedia lately xD


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

Really doubt its Miz. The latter has done everything to avoid controversy and has gone out of his way to not criticize or bury anybody and seems doubtful he inexplicably diss a guy's work when there's been no sign that's something he does.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*



Lou_Skunt said:


> Watch out for the black eye someone will be sporting on RAW.


Probably JBL. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

Holy SHit


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Jesus christ haha! What the hell did he do?


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

It has to be a non wrestler that he clocked. Wrestlers get into scraps with each other all the time and are never fired for it. Please god, let it be Kevin Dunn that got knocked the fuck out. :mark:


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> ..The fact that he was released so suddenly after this leads me to believe that The Miz probably got a beatdown


Del Rio punched The Money Maker in the face? Del Rio punched The Money Maker in the face!


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

*This is the first and last time people are going to care about Del Rio.*


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

:delrio:delrio:delrio:delrio:delrio
WWE Career 2010 - 2014


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Adios, Mexicos greatest export.*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

In before Pyro says "_This is proof WWE hate mic skills_." Perhaps with an additional Reigns dig in there.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Half of the haters in this thread were praising Del Rio a few years ago. Fucking bandwagoners! :lol

- Vic


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

RugbyRat said:


> In before Pyro says "This is proof WWE hate mic skills." Perhaps with an additional Reigns dig in there.


Also, something about Bray Wyatt and Dunkin' Donuts.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

The match will save TNA:

Mr. Anderson vs. Dos Caras, Jr.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*I have a gut feeling it was Orton :lol*


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't understand you all... we just lost one of the greatest in ring worker and you are all happy. Incredible.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

This is crazy.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

A shame. Even though I never liked him, but I always loved Alberto's matches with CM Punk had great chemistry together.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ABailey115 said:


> "On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with Dean Ambrose following Del Rio's unsuccessful attempts to pick up Renee Young, claiming himself to be the new Titty Master."
> 
> Someone's been hacking Wikipedia lately xD


Lmao...


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Perhaps the altercation took place backstage after main event and Smackdown tappings, which superstars were present for that?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He probably attacked Zeb or Swagger,in a moment of forgetting its all a work. I would mark out if it turned out he beat Lesnar's ass. That or he beat up HHH. :mark:


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

michelem said:


> I don't understand you all... we just lost one of the greatest in ring worker and you are all happy. Incredible.


I bet it's because Alberto isn't white.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

This is the most interested I've ever been in Del Rio. I hope we find out soon who's ass he kicked on his way out.


----------



## Cobretti (Nov 7, 2013)

I liked him.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Austin needs to get him on his podcast so ADR can let the shit fly.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So, as far as the latino fanbase goes, WWE's fucked right now huh? Mysterio is done, Mistico was released and Del Rio was fired


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Not happy about this at all, one of my personal favourites and a phenomenal in ring performer


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I like Alberto Del Rio and he is the greatest ring general ever!!!!!!


I'll be sure to help start up "DEL-RI-O!" chants at Summerslam in LA, one of the only places he ever consistently garnered a reaction!

:delrio


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> Half of the haters in this thread were praising Del Rio a few years ago. Fucking bandwagoners! :lol
> 
> - Vic


Never was a fan of him but I see what the appeal was in his early days. Del Rio had such a glorious presentation. The cars, the pyro, the utilized rich gimmick, his own ring announcer, etc. WWE stripped him of everything since he ran over poor Santa. Doesn't help that he was always shoved down people's throats.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

Woah, this has come as a bit of a shocker. 

As for the 'unprofessional conduct', I'm a bit suspicious. Though it should always be treated seriously, other stars have done some pretty shitty stuff & got away with it. My gut says they were looking for any excuse, what with the budget cuts.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That kind of sucks. I enjoyed his matches when he wasn't being crammed down our throats as Champion


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

:delrio is the number 1 trend on Twitter!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

michelem said:


> I don't understand you all... we just lost one of the greatest in ring worker and you are all happy. Incredible.


These are the same twats who, when it was reported TNA lost their TV deal, spewed hack rhetoric like "ah man. I feel for all the boys losing their jobs!"

Del Rio loses his job, all you see are shitty gif responses and people celebrating.

It's fine to celebrate it, but be consistent and just admit you don't give a fuck if any guy loses his job.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I always like Alberto.

WWE wasted him, like so many others.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Shit just got real. 

Wow. Wooooow.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Bye bye "CM Punk" chants unk3

Hello "Del Rio" chants :delrio


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> So, as far as the latino fanbase goes, WWE's fucked right now huh? Mysterio is done, Mistico was released and Del Rio was fired


Yes because Latinos only watch because of Del Rio. What a dumb comment.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ABailey115 said:


> "On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with Dean Ambrose following Del Rio's unsuccessful attempts to pick up Renee Young, claiming himself to be the new Titty Master."
> 
> Someone's been hacking Wikipedia lately xD


:ti

I don't know why anyone actually buys into the "he had altercations with _____" on wikipedia when it's obvious one or more people are trolling the page.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

He punched Kevin Dunn i bet Triple H is like

"Dam it! That should have been me"

:HHH


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds like a work.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Taz what's Roberto del Reyo doing in the Impact Zo..........................Ah shit


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*HOLY SHIT!! Word coming out the altercation was with JOHN CENA. Something about Nikki being disrespectful to Del Rio. *


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm glad he's gone. I haven't liked him since he ditched Ricardo, the cars, the pyros and the old music. He seems like a dick and even when I liked him he got sickening because he always won and they tried to make him a main eventer even though he had zero personality and virtually nobody liked him. 

In other news, wikipedia was edited again:

"On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with Bo Dallas for stealing his Wheel of Aggression. [159]"


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

"From wrestlingnewssource

"We are getting unconfirmed reports that Alberto Del Rio (Alberto Rodríguez) had an altercation with Kevin Dunn after his match with Dean Ambrose on RAW. The argument turned physical quick as Del Rio allegedly slapped Dunn in the face 3 times before being pulled away by other employees. According to the source, Kevin Dunn is untouchable in WWE so it was just a matter of time."


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Wtf? Guy is a beast and probably their top worker. It's a shame. They never got his character right but his matches were always of the highest quality.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

They've not used his real name and his contract was coming up. Maybe a way to write him out?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ugh that's just AWFUL. I'm really bummed by this. Guy was a real throwback.....loved watching him work.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Wikipedia:

"On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with Triple Size Nose. Del Rio made fun of his nose, well who's laughing now. [159]"


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

KAMALAWRESTLING said:


> Sounds like a work.


"It's a work."

-Every smark in the history of mankind


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Can we all just agree that whoever he whooped probably deserved it?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Yes because Latinos only watch because of Del Rio. What a dumb comment.


Hold onto your panties. I never said that Latinos only watched because of him. My remark was about how Vince has been trying to get someone as over with them as Mysterio was, and has failed at every single opportunity.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

From *Duplicitous Dub* in the chatbox, someone I have _always_ trusted with every fiber of my being:




> "From wrestlingnewssource
> 
> "We are getting unconfirmed reports that Alberto Del Rio (Alberto Rodríguez) had an altercation with Kevin Dunn after his match with Dean Ambrose on RAW. The argument turned physical quick as Del Rio allegedly slapped Dunn in the face 3 times before being pulled away by other employees. According to the source, Kevin Dunn is untouchable in WWE so it was just a matter of time."


:lmao

Oh, wow, I hope that's true. I truly do.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

"On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with Triple Size Nose. Del Rio made fun of his nose, well who's laughing now.Del rio is better than punk.


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

"On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with Triple Size Nose. Del Rio made fun of his nose, well who's laughing now.Del rio is better than punk"

Dem Wiki edits.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Star-Lord said:


> I always like Alberto.
> 
> WWE wasted him, like so many others.


They didn't waste him at all, they did everything they could possibly do with him and then reduced his push like 3 years later. He had a great career.



el dandy said:


> These are the same twats who, when it was reported TNA lost their TV deal, spewed hack rhetoric like "ah man. I feel for all the boys losing their jobs!"
> 
> Del Rio loses his job, all you see are shitty gif responses and people celebrating.


Well, let's not forget that part of the component to the story is that it was unprofessional conduct/an altercation. The TNA guys who are getting cut don't have a choice in the matter, they're losing their jobs because Russo sent an e-mail to Mike Johnson. They're getting fired because of office incompetence. Del Rio got fired because he smacked a bitch.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Someones updated Wikipedia again.... On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with fellow employee and boss Triple H after Triple H insisted that Alberto Del Rio reform the Mexicools as a tag team with Sin Cara.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

This has been the thread of the day, 551 people watching this thread. :delrio


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

RugbyRat said:


> In before Pyro says "_This is proof WWE hate mic skills_." Perhaps with an additional Reigns dig in there.


You're a bit late. He was on the first page and you are way off. Please play again.

It's a shame to see a hand like Del Rio leave in this fashion. I wouldn't go as far to say he had mailed it in recently, but it was clear his relevancy was diminishing despite having good matches every week. I suppose the silver lining was that he had planned on retiring soon anyway. I hope he finds success outside of wrestling. I wasn't his biggest fan but he defiantly won me over through the years.

Edit: If the rumors are true in regards to it being Dunno, bravo Alberto, bravo. I bet there are a few guys who lived vicariously through him at that moment.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sex Ferguson said:


> "From wrestlingnewssource
> 
> "We are getting unconfirmed reports that Alberto Del Rio (Alberto Rodríguez) had an altercation with Kevin Dunn after his match with Dean Ambrose on RAW. The argument turned physical quick as Del Rio allegedly slapped Dunn in the face 3 times before being pulled away by other employees. According to the source, Kevin Dunn is untouchable in WWE so it was just a matter of time."


:lmao

Sweet jesus if Jeremy Clarkson can keep his job by the skin of his arse why couldn't Del Rio


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> From *Duplicitous Dub* in the chatbox, someone I have _always_ trusted with every fiber of my being:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man If that's true, then Del Rio


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Too bad his name isn't Randy Orton, then he probably would've gotten another main event push for doing whatever he did.

Shame IMO, guy was a great worker, obviously never fulfilled his potential but he could get it done in the ring and could talk too.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sucks, he was overpushed in his first year or so but he was still a great wrestler who consistently put on great matches.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Everyone go to his Wikipedia page and keep refreshing it every 5 minutes -- these hackers are hilarious xD


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

Diezffects said:


> *HOLY SHIT!! Word coming out the altercation was with JOHN CENA. Something about Nikki being disrespectful to Del Rio. *


unk2


----------



## CENA=GREATNESS (Apr 28, 2014)

imfromchicago said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Good riddance indeed!





Rigby said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/alberto-del-rio-released
> 
> Good riddance, PERROS! We wish you the best in your future endeavors, Chico.





TheRockfan7 said:


> Thank God! Dude completely sucked and was never good. Won't be missed. Good riddance.





birthday_massacre said:


> He couldn't get any heat and he was boring and sucked, its what he didn't do. They were probably looking for an excuse to release him and this altercation was the BS reason to do so.





Tardbasher12 said:


> YES!!!!!


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

After Yeaton was released, I was wondering when they will start releasing former world champions and the first name I was wondering about was Del Rio. Not that I like the guy but this is starting to be a real life Survivor Series. Who's next?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

NasNYG567 said:


> Sucks, he was overpushed in his first year or so but he was still a great wrestler who consistently put on great matches.


First year? I dare say 2014 was the only year he wasn't overpushed.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

"On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with Sheamus, who Del Rio beat down due to his pale skin. He didn't Bolieve." Again


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Del Rio's drawing more people to this thread then he ever could to an arena.

:troll


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Rabid Wolverine said:


> It has to be a non wrestler that he clocked. Wrestlers get into scraps with each other all the time and are never fired for it. Please god, let it be Kevin Dunn that got knocked the fuck out. :mark:


I was hoping it was Bill DeMott or Johnny Laryngitis.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Sex Ferguson said:


> "From wrestlingnewssource
> 
> "We are getting unconfirmed reports that Alberto Del Rio (Alberto Rodríguez) had an altercation with Kevin Dunn after his match with Dean Ambrose on RAW. The argument turned physical quick as Del Rio allegedly slapped Dunn in the face 3 times before being pulled away by other employees. According to the source, Kevin Dunn is untouchable in WWE so it was just a matter of time."


I hope this is true, fuck Kevin Dunn.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with Sheamus, who Del Rio beat down due to his pale skin.*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> From *Duplicitous Dub* in the chatbox, someone I have _always_ trusted with every fiber of my being:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god, let this be true :bow


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahahaha fucking awesome way to go, forever an ADR fan!


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

This sucks, now its like half of my favorite wrestlers. Punk, Bryan, Del Rio, Sheamus is never there.

Thank G-d for Wyatt and the Shield guys.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ABailey115 said:


> Everyone go to his Wikipedia page and keep refreshing it every 5 minutes -- these hackers are hilarious xD





Do you even know what a hacker is? Anyone can, change information on Wikipedia, even YOU. Doesn't make you a hacker, so please, stop calling them hackers. In fact, give me a minute.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The amount of hate on Del Rio is incredibly sad. 

The double standard of liking Vanilla Midgets with no personality and Cesaro, and then blasting Del Rio for being "boring" is quite ironic.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Sex Ferguson said:


> "From wrestlingnewssource
> 
> "We are getting unconfirmed reports that Alberto Del Rio (Alberto Rodríguez) had an altercation with Kevin Dunn after his match with Dean Ambrose on RAW. The argument turned physical quick as Del Rio allegedly slapped Dunn in the face 3 times before being pulled away by other employees. According to the source, Kevin Dunn is untouchable in WWE so it was just a matter of time."


:haha

This seems like it could be legit. Del Rio had one foot out the door and felt it was probably worth it if this is true. Good for Del Rio!


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

For only $9.99, yes $9.99. You can see Maryse's reaction to her husband's black eye. All for $9.99.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

They're gonna need to call up another Mexican/Latino talent for dat diversity.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

"On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with a fellow employee." Ohhh the Wikipedia said it as it is, fun's over


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

Pics of Dunn in a cross armbreaker or it didn't happen!


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Do you even know what a hacker is? Anyone can, change information on Wikipedia, even YOU. Doesn't make you a hacker, so please, stop calling them hackers. In fact, give me a minute.


Seriously dude? You killed the joke I was trying to make by bashing me for misusing one word? fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Does anyone have a translation for the promo he cut on the last episode of Main Event?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Good rid-dance. Objectively speaking, Del Rio is great in the ring, but, personally, he was the #1 channel changer for me, and him getting released means one less reason to tune out.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Holly shit, I bet he finally kicked Kevin Dunn in the teeth! :bow


But hopefully wherever Del Rio does, he's given a non-boring character. And the chance to shine in meaningful feuds.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OwenSES said:


> Perhaps the altercation took place backstage after main event and Smackdown tappings, which superstars were present for that?


Nah, they could have announced that on Wednesday. Something makes me think he did something far more recently. It's kinda late (on my end) to announce a release and it just seems abrupt.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

If he comes over here on the Brit Wres scene, he can always rock up to venues in a Ford Cortina.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KingLobos said:


> The amount of hate on Del Rio is incredibly sad.
> 
> The double standard of liking Vanilla Midgets with no personality and Cesaro, and then blasting Del Rio for being "boring" is quite ironic.


Yes, it certainly is. I've always found that funny.

"Del Rio's matches are great but he has no charisma".

Cesaro fan. :rust


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with a Stephanie McMahon, giving her a hoon in front of Triple H whilst asking for a title shot. :duck


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

"He hit Dunn with the kick that won him the championship Maggel"!
:jbl


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

Very Interesting, going to save complete judgement until we hear the full story. I think his ring work will be missed though.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

This is pretty sudden and there's definitely more to this since he was pretty well protected throughout his tenure but yeah it seems like he's been unhappy for a long time despite him being treated pretty well despite the lack of justification for the various title reigns and such.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Star-Lord said:


> I always like Alberto.
> 
> WWE wasted him, like so many others.


How did the WWE waste him, he was one of the most protected guys in the WWE next to Cena and Sheamus. He couldn't get over.
that is on him not the WWE.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I maintain he kicked the shit out of a nameless production assistant.

Some of you are getting your hopes up way too high.


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

*Del Rio got fired for being one of the guys that robbed Daniel Bryan's house #WeThePeople*


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

My sister just sent me this and I am absolutely flabbergasted! How dare they release their best performer since CM Punk! Idiots fpalm


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

"On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with Adolf Friedhelm, the upcoming super-headliner and multitime World Heavyweight Champion." They're at it again :dance


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

I am really sad about this we lost a great wrestler . Thank You Del Rio .


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> They're gonna need to call up another Mexican/Latino talent for dat diversity.


There were rumors Kalisto would be one of the next call-ups from NXT. Just in time!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

My favourite part of that Dunn story is that Del Rio slapped him THREE TIMES before anybody intervened :lmao. 

If it turns out to be true then :trips5.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> They're gonna need to call up another Mexican/Latino talent for dat diversity.


In the meantime you can watch all of Alberto's matches on the WWE Network for a measly


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm rather surprised by this, not just that he's been fired, but the wording. They don't typically give the public a reason for the departure, it's usually just the future endeavor crap.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> They're gonna need to call up another Mexican/Latino talent for dat diversity.


*
Kalisto be like:*


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with Arjen Robben after the dive vs Mexico in 2014 FIFA World Cup and 


On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct a fellow employee, much to the dismay of IWC and Wrestlingforum, him being their favorite wrestler. released</ref> looool


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Captain IWC said:


> In the meantime you can watch all of Alberto's matches on the WWE Network for a measly


How much?


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh god, if he did slap the sht out of Kevin Dunn :bow

:mark::mark::mark:

Please let this be true.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

It could have happened before Main Event started and maybe this is why he cut that promo on Main Event thanking the crowd for the support over the years and knew it was coming?


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah1993 said:


> I was hoping it was Bill DeMott or Johnny Laryngitis.


I know nothing about Demott other than he was the first of many to job out to Goldberg and he was also Konnans tag partner in the only watchable Konnan match ever vs the Steiner's at Slamboree 1997. Laryngitis, however, is a grade A douche bag from everything I've ever read so it would please me to no end if it was him. Good old Jonny Ace, the dynamic dude.


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> How did the WWE waste him, he was one of the most protected guys in the WWE next to Cena and Sheamus. He couldn't get over.
> that is on him not the WWE.


Cena is not over!! lol could argue Sheamus isn't either in certain cities.

Anyway Del Rio sucks yeah he can wrestle well but as a character he was just BLERGHH so fuck him, although if he had hit Cena in the face in this incident I will put him in my top 5 of all time just for that.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct a fellow employee, much to the dismay of IWC and* Wrestlingforum*, him being their favorite wrestler.
They Mentioned WF in Wikipedia


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

"On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct a fellow employee, much to the dismay of IWC and Wrestlingforum, him being their favorite wrestler. released</ref>" They're among us... :bow


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy crap.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I wonder what happened in the incident that cause Del Rio to get released.

It's kinda sad that he's gone since he's one of the best in ring workers on the roster, but if he didn't do whatever the fuck he did, then he wouldn't have been released. At least he went out in a bang with his last match being against Swagger.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

My favorite ADR Matches said:


> Vs. Bryan - RAW November 2010
> 
> Vs. Kingston - Elimination Chamber 2011
> 
> ...


*#ThankYouDelRio*

- Vic


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Steiner Gate said:


> On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct a fellow employee, much to the dismay of IWC and* Wrestlingforum*, him being their favorite wrestler.
> They Mentioned WF in Wikipedia


They?

it's most likely somebody FROM here.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Curious what happened.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Star-Lord said:


> I always like Alberto.
> 
> *WWE wasted him, like so many others.*


What are you talking about? They gave Del Rio everything people could wish for in WWE. Royal Rumble win, WrestleMania main events, MITB win, WWE Titles, World Titles. Problem was fans just didn't care about him, hence his lack of reactions every time he came out.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hope he sent Dunn's buck teeth down his throat.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd love to know what the fuck happened behind closed doors. This is crazy


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Steiner Gate said:


> On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct a fellow employee, much to the dismay of IWC and* Wrestlingforum*, him being their favorite wrestler.
> They Mentioned WF in Wikipedia


WE'RE FAMOUS EVERYBODY! :dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Adyman said:


> How much?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

This had to happen. The idea that a jabroni like Dunn that hates wrestling would question the skills of a ring master(yet boring) like Del Rio is laughable. Those slaps are well deserved. 

Good for you Del Rio!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"WHAT'S ALBERT RIO DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE?!?!"


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Kinda surprising since they don't have another "top" latino talent right now, well good ridance :delrio



ShowStopper said:


> "WHAT'S ALBERT RIO DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE?!?!"


Roberto del Alba sounds more mexican.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

> On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct a fellow employee, much to the dismay of IWC and *Wrestlingforum*, him being their favorite wrestler.


We made it to Wikipedia boys :mark:


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

On the 7th of August 4chan.org announced that Alberto Del Rio has been banned due to unprofessional conduct and stealing the janitor's Hot Pockets. He does it for free, ya know.

Fuckin' Wikipedia


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> It could have happened before Main Event started and maybe this be why he cut that promo on Main Event thanking the crowd for the support over the years and knew it was coming?


I actually think that's quite the valid theory, and probably didn't make things a lot better for him regarding this situation...


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Does anyone have a translation for the promo he cut on the last episode of Main Event?


"I want now to listen to all the Mexicans...It's a pleasure, I cannot even express the pleasure that Alberto Del Rio feels in returning to latin lands.
As many of you, I got to this country (USA) from San Luis, Mexico, to compete, to fight agaisnt Northern Americans, against the best fighters in the world, but always without forgetting who I am and where I come from.
I am Alberto Del Rio and I am Mexican, senores!!"


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

At least he went out with a bang.


----------



## BooyakaDragon (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe they found out the WWE Network isn't available in Mexico lol.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Finally we appeared on Wikipedia for the 1st time for 5 minutes


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank fuck for that. Long overdue. Yeah OK, he's decent in the ring, but fuck me he's got the charisma of a dead cow and never deserved the huge pushes he got.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Steiner Gate said:


> On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct a fellow employee, much to the dismay of IWC and* Wrestlingforum*, him being their favorite wrestler.
> They Mentioned WF in Wikipedia



.... You do realise anyone can edit wikipedia pages?


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Someone here keeps editing wikipedia. It's pathetic, drop it.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

It must suck to lose to Jack fucking Swagger of all people in your final ever WWE match LOL


----------



## Izual_Rebirth (Feb 20, 2010)

I remember about 6 months ago it was reported someone getting into a heated argument with Vince about the way the company was heading and it was heavily rumoured to be Del Rio and him getting a massive load of respect from the IWC.

Seems people forget crap like that quickly.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

If it's true he did slap Kevin Dunn, then this guy just went from being one of the biggest IWC targets to an IWC legend.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

WE DID IT REDDIT!


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

There were reports a few months ago saying he wanted to leave and would be leaving in the summer, I thought it was strange he wasn't released when WWE cleared all that talent out not long ago but it's stranger that he has been released today and it's for apparent misconduct. When I first saw Del Rio had gone I assumed it was just as was reported, but clearly there is more to it.

Del Rio is a legit MMA guy so it wouldn't surprise me if he got into an altercation with someone and put a legit beatdown on whoever it was. 

I was gutted when I read he wanted to leave originally as I really enjoy his heel work and he has had some memorable matches. His feud with Rey when he first joined was quality too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope that story of Dunn is true. If it is, Del Rio went out a hero.









Having said that, can't say I'll miss him too much. He was great in the ring, yes, but you can find great in-ring workers almost anywhere. His character never drew me into his matches. They should've done more with it, like have him use his money to cheat and stuff. Oh well.


----------



## BooyakaDragon (Feb 29, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> "WHAT'S ALBERT RIO DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE?!?!"


I got this.

Alberto debuts and wins the X-Divison belt, and on the same night he uses Option C to win the title an hour later! :dance


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

Glad he's gone. I hope he beat the shit out of Michael Cole or any of the writers.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Steiner Gate said:


> On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct a fellow employee, much to the dismay of IWC and* Wrestlingforum*, him being their favorite wrestler.
> They Mentioned WF in Wikipedia


Gee, I wonder who wrote that? *cough* me *cough*


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Frozager said:


> It must suck to lose to Jack fucking Swagger of all people in your final ever WWE match LOL



I can't at you saying this like Swaggers some untalented hack. fpalm


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> At least he went out with a bang.


*He lost to Jack Swagger in a mid-card match of WWE Main Event Lmfao! Not exactly what you call a "bang"*


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> How did the WWE waste him, he was one of the most protected guys in the WWE next to Cena and Sheamus. He couldn't get over.
> that is on him not the WWE.


They never did shit with the guy, though. He was great when he was in the feud with Ray Mysterio but other than it was: Del Rio shows up and wrestle. There was no promos or feuds or anything. He was in an eternal limbo.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

First Ricardo, now Del Rio... This is terrible news.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

"On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct after putting the cross arm breaker on the guy who writes Adam Rose's segments."


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Wikipedia should really do some regulations


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Regnes said:


> If it's true he did slap Kevin Dunn, then this guy just went from being one of the biggest IWC targets to an IWC legend.


Slapped him? I hope he put him in a fucking arm bar and broke that cunts arm. The sooner Dunn leaves the better.


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

*Alberto Del Rio's biggest accomplishment will forever be wrestling Edge in his last match.*


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Steiner Gate said:


> Finally we appeared on Wikipedia for the 1st time for 5 minutes


IT WAS ME STEINER; IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ADR lost his last match to a racist in a border town. That had to be a rib.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

JapaneseBuzzsaw said:


> "On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct after putting the cross arm breaker on the guy who writes Adam Rose's segments."


That's gotta be the truest one yet :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TNA is Here said:


> They never did shit with the guy, though. He was great when he was in the feud with Ray Mysterio but other than it was: Del Rio shows up and wrestle. There was no promos or feuds or anything. He was in an eternal limbo.


He won 2 WWE titles, 2 WHC's, a Royal Rumble and a MITB. Do you really think he cared how much story there was in his feuds? He got used better than 95% of the people in the last decade.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Ha such hypocrisy 

*"unprofessional conduct and an altercation with an employee"*

Because you know, the WWE has such a squeaky clean history of not treating employees like shit


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Wtf did I READ!!??


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

So its the Abailey dude doing it?


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

From Wkipedia

Various feuds & Departure (2013-2014)[edit]

On the December 2 and 9 episodes of Raw, Del Rio suffered upset losses to the returning Sin Cara.[150][151] Del Rio finally defeated Sin Cara on the January 6, 2014, episode of Raw. After the match, Del Rio insulted the soon-to-be returning Batista and that he would eliminate Batista in the Royal Rumble to get everyone talking about him.[152] On the January 13 episode of Raw, he defeated Rey Mysterio and after the match, once again confronted Batista. On the January 20 episode of Raw, after he defeated Rey Mysterio, Batista returned and attacked Del Rio with a Batista Bomb.[153] Six days later at the Royal Rumble, Del Rio entered the Rumble match at number 27 and performed well, but was eliminated Batista who went on to win the match.[154] On the February 3 episode of Raw, Del Rio confronted and ultimately assaulted Batista,[155] which led to Batista powerbombing Del Rio through the announce table the following week. Before that, Del Rio squashed Dolph Ziggler.[156] This led to a match between Del Rio and Batista at Elimination Chamber, which Batista won.[157] The following night on Raw, Del Rio defeated Batista in a rematch from the previous night.[158]

On June 2 episode of Raw, Del Rio defeated Dolph Ziggler to qualify for the 2014 Money in the Bank ladder match which later became for the vacant WWE World Heavyweight Championship (and thus became a normal ladder match). However, he would be defeated in ladder match itself against Randy Orton, Sheamus, Kane, Bray Wyatt, Roman Reigns, Cesaro and the winner John Cena. Five days later, on Independence Day/Smackdown, he challenged Sheamus for the United States Championship but failed to do so. He then defeated Dolph Ziggler on the July 7, Raw to earn another United States Championship opportunity against Sheamus but lost a Last Man Standing match the following night on Main Event. He lost to Sheamus again. At 2014, Del Rio participated in the Intercontinental Championship Battle Royal but failed to win the match. On the July 25th edition of Smackdown, Del Rio wrestled Roman Reigns in a losing effort. Del Rio lost to Dean Ambrose by disqualification on the July 29th edition of Main Event due to Seth Rollins attacking Ambrose during the match.

On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that you're gay as hell.


LOL


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

ABailey115 said:


> That's gotta be the truest one yet :lmao


They just mentioned you on wikipedia


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> I can't at you saying this like Swaggers some untalented hack. fpalm


When did I ever imply Swagger was an untalented hack? Just saying that a for the majority of Swagger's career he was a jobber, and Del Rio made him his bitch several times. 

Chill down homeboiii


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I bet Dunn cried like a bitch. Hope it fucking hurt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG Its Alberto El Reho in the impact zone!!!!!





MTVDTH said:


> ADR lost his last match to a racist in a border town. That had to be a rib.


Not a rib but a taco


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Do you even know what a hacker is? Anyone can, change information on Wikipedia, even YOU. Doesn't make you a hacker, so please, stop calling them
> hackers. *In fact, give me a minute*.


1 minute later...



Steiner Gate said:


> On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct a fellow employee, much to the dismay of IWC and* Wrestlingforum*, him being their favorite wrestler.
> They Mentioned WF in Wikipedia





JapaneseBuzzsaw said:


> "On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct a fellow employee, much to the dismay of IWC and Wrestlingforum, him being their favorite wrestler. released</ref>" They're among us... :bow





Arcturus said:


> They?
> 
> it's most likely somebody FROM here.





ABailey115 said:


> WE'RE FAMOUS EVERYBODY! :dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance





Steiner Gate said:


> Finally we appeared on Wikipedia for the 1st time for 5 minutes





Diezffects said:


> Someone here keeps editing wikipedia. It's pathetic, drop it.


:draper2


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*



nWoWcWFan4Life said:


> SI! SI! SI!


nananana nananana hey hey hey GTFO!


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> We made it to Wikipedia boys :mark:


I'll take credit for that :cough


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

> On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has was for sale at the low, low price of only $9.99.


:lmao best one yet


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

After he wrestled his last match, he burst in tears among the IWC, as he was Wrestlingforum's favorite wrestler.

On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has was for sale at the low, low price of only $9.99


Enough already lol.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

Whoa, really unexpected.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

According to Wikipedia: On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to Del Rio attempting to legally change his name to Krispen Wah


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW THESE HACKERS ARE SO GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Why is this front page news on the WWE site but not on the WWE Corporate site?

*WORK*


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ABailey115 said:


> WE'RE FAMOUS EVERYBODY! :dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


I'M PUTTING WRESTLINGFORUM OVER WITH MY EDITS OVER HERE :yum:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

All I have to say is Good Riddance to Bad Rubbish.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Rabid Wolverine said:


> I know nothing about Demott other than he was the first of many to job out to Goldberg and he was also Konnans tag partner in the only watchable Konnan match ever vs the Steiner's at Slamboree 1997. Laryngitis, however, is a grade A douche bag from everything I've ever read so it would please me to no end if it was him. Good old Jonny Ace, the dynamic dude.


*Bill Demott is a trainer that has a reputation for being unnecessarily stiff with new recruits.*


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

LOL That ABailey edit had me rolling.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

OH SHIT, I WAS FAMOUS FOR 2 WHOLE MINUTES!!!!!     

I'D LIKE TO THANK ALL MY LEGIONS OF FANS, GOD BLESS YOU ALL! I'M GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SRW said:


> Cena is not over!! lol could argue Sheamus isn't either in certain cities.
> 
> Anyway Del Rio sucks yeah he can wrestle well but as a character he was just BLERGHH so fuck him, although if he had hit Cena in the face in this incident I will put him in my top 5 of all time just for that.


Anyone who says Cena is not over is lying.

No one makes more money for the WWE than Cena is that OVER.

And I never said Sheamus was super over but he is the 2nd most protected. Sheamus is safe is because he is HHHs buddy.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He won 2 WWE titles, 2 WHC's, a Royal Rumble and a MITB. Do you really think he cared how much story there was in his feuds? He got used better than 95% of the people in the last decade.


What's the point of being champ when they do nothing worthwhile with you?

Recently they kept putting him in WHC speciality matches but in the end, it doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Sex Ferguson said:


> On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with Arjen Robben after the dive vs Mexico in 2014 FIFA World Cup and
> 
> 
> On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct a fellow employee, much to the dismay of IWC and Wrestlingforum, him being their favorite wrestler. released</ref> looool


It's too easy to impress marks these days.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

He comes out on Raw next week, "I lied esé."


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

That's actually good for business. The guy was probably overpaid for what he added to the company. Add that to his ego and attitude and there you have it.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Somebody's broke the Wiki page :lmao.

EDIT: ah back to normal.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Anyone who says Cena is not over is lying.
> 
> No one makes more money for the WWE than Cena is that OVER.
> 
> And I never said Sheamus was super over but he is the 2nd most protected. Sheamus is safe is because he is HHHs buddy.


But Sheamus' ass hole is not safe from Triple H. Everything evens out.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh Wow. Never really cared about him, but he was a great wrestler. He was probably going to leave after his contract was up anyway.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

I find it strange too that Del Rio was saying goodbye and thanks for the support to the fans at the Main Event taping. 

If he had been fired for an altercation he wouldn't have worked a match after. 

I'm saying the altercation thing is a work. Either that or Del Rio went out there knowing that when he got to the back he was going to turn face and kick Kevin Dunn's head in.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I look away for like 20 mins and this happens? Is this a storyline or is it legitimate?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I've never liked him, despite him being a good ring worker admittedly. The fact that someone with his 'achievements' has been a complete irrelevance since his last title run says it all really. One of the most forgettable, uninteresting and bland multi time world champions in the company's history.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Did he leave in a pool of blood, urine and vomit?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like I spoke too soon, nvm. Grats on the 15 minutes Bailey :aryalol


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

"On August 7, WWE announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with a fellow employee about the size of Howard Stern's penis and was offended that anyone believed the kayfabed myth of it being small. Later many witnesses saw Del rio with his pants down chasing Renee Young yelling "BABABOOEY BABABOOEY""

:lmao wut


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Fuck Del Rio. Is ABailey okay?


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

*Alberto Del Rio's wikipedia page LMFAO!!








*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> "On August 7, WWE announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with a fellow employee about the size of Howard Stern's penis and was offended that anyone believed the kayfabed myth of it being small. Later many witnesses saw Del rio with his pants down chasing Renee Young yelling "BABABOOEY BABABOOEY""
> 
> :lmao wut


:lol 

That's the best one I've seen so far.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


>


LOL


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-on-wwe-alberto-del-rio-release-announcement/



> We noted before that WWE did not use Alberto Del Rio's real name when announcing his release from the company this evening. It's also interesting that they did not wish him the best in his future endeavors.
> 
> For what it's worth, Rob Feinstein of RF Video wrote on his Facebook that Del Rio was involved in a backstage incident at the recent WWE TV tapings. RF claimed that Del Rio had words with an employee who works for WWE's social media department and allegedly slapped him. This should be taken as strictly rumor for now.
> 
> We've noted how Del Rio has expressed interest in leaving WWE and returning to Mexico once his deal expired this year.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

Pentegarn said:


> Normally the facebook noobs are sad but this guy, whoever he is, made me chuckle


:


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

I wonder if Del Rio caught Emma trying to steal his phone case? 

(sorry if the joke has already been done, haven't read the whole thread)


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

"After he lost his final match, he logged on Wrestlingforum.com and complained about the ongoing edits made by edgy 17 year old marks.

On August 7, WWE announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct. It is reported that Del Rio was sending nude pictures of himself to WWE road agents Josh Presle and Seth Thompson."


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh yeah. :dance:dance2:dance:dance2:dance:dance2


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

I like him, pretty gutted about this. Ah well

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

From the Wiki page:



> "Del Rio wrestled Roman Reigns in a losing effort. Del Rio lost to Dean Ambrose by disqualification on the July 29th edition of Main Event due to Seth Rollins attacking Ambrose during the match. After he lost his final match, he logged on Wrestlingforum.com and complained about the ongoing edits made by edgy 17 year old marks.
> 
> On August 7, WWE announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct when he slapped Rosa Mendes on her fine ass."


Goodnight sweet prince


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

"After he lost his final match, he logged on Wrestlingforum.com and complained about the ongoing edits made by edgy 17 year old marks."

GUYS WE DID IT AGAIN (no, it is not me doing the hacks, ending that rumor now LOL)


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Did he leave in a pool of blood, urine and vomit?


Imagine if it were Lesnar who got smacked around after trying to bully ADR.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> "On August 7, WWE announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with a fellow employee about the size of Howard Stern's penis and was offended that anyone believed the kayfabed myth of it being small. Later many witnesses saw Del rio with his pants down chasing Renee Young yelling "BABABOOEY BABABOOEY""
> 
> :lmao wut


These edits just wont stop. :lmao


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Ninja-Kitty said:


> "After he lost his final match, he logged on Wrestlingforum.com and complained about the ongoing edits made by edgy 17 year old marks.





OddSquad said:


> From the Wiki page:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodnight sweet prince


I know how to mock myself, ahem


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

The wikipedia article got protected.

"(*Protected Alberto Del Rio*: Violations of the biographies of living persons policy ([Edit=Allow only autoconfirmed users] (expires 23:42, 10 August 2014 (UTC)) [Move=Allow only autoconfirmed users] (expires 23:42, 10 August 2014 (UTC))))"


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Awww darn. Wikipedia put a read only now on his page. No one can change it anymore 


I MEAN YOU CAN CHANGE IT IF YOURE AN UBER HACKER LIKE BAILEY SAYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

"On August 7, WWE announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct with a fellow employee who stole Alberto's ball, but Del Rio then slapped him, took the ball and went home."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*A*buse *D*unn *R*eleased


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ABailey115 said:


> "After he lost his final match, he logged on Wrestlingforum.com and complained about the ongoing edits made by edgy 17 year old marks."
> 
> GUYS WE DID IT AGAIN (no, it is not me doing the hacks, ending that rumor now LOL)


Don't worry man, it was me. It was me all along. Although I'm not afraid to consider myself lame for this.


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

First time saying this, "And Your New TNA Champion"


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

nWoWcWFan4Life said:


> *He lost to Jack Swagger in a mid-card match of WWE Main Event Lmfao! Not exactly what you call a "bang"*


It was a very good match, and he was able be portrayed in a face like role since they were in Laredo.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Don't worry man, it was me. It was me all along. Although I'm not afraid to consider myself lame for this.


If it was you that game me the honor of mentioning me, I will gladly shake your hand :dance


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

*Can't edit Del Rio's Wiki page anymore LMFAO!!








*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ABailey115 said:


> If it was you that game me the honor of mentioning me, I will gladly shake your hand :dance






Yes, cause curling up into the fetal position and crying is an honor.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm sad to see him go. My favourite thing about Del Rio was how he consistently made Ziggler (Jobbler) his bitch. I bet in a real fight Alberto would have that pansy-ass pretty boy begging for mercy.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Yes, cause curling up into the fetal position and crying is an honor.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

JapaneseBuzzsaw said:


> "On August 7, WWE announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct with a fellow employee who stole Alberto's ball, but Del Rio then slapped him, took the ball and went home."


Pretty obvious who the thief is... hello Emma.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ABailey115 said:


>





Much hate.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

ABailey115 said:


>


Hi, I'm with TMZ. What's your condition?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ABailey115 said:


> If it was you that game me the honor of mentioning me, I will gladly shake your hand :dance


I plead guilty. :yum:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Adyman said:


> I plead guilty. :yum:





Too bad it wasn't you.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

one of the edits


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Someone's probably already said it, but now he's Mexico's Greatest Import


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

Dude was boring as hell anyways. No entertainment value whatsoever. Adios


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

This as to be the most epic Release thread, bunch of fun xD


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I try going to sleep for 2 hours and this happens...


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Too bad it wasn't you.


So I'm innocent? :yum:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> We made it to Wikipedia boys :mark:


anyone can make it to wikipedia....that's what a wiki is


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

They got rid of my boy for slapping someone around. Fuck.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Emma's release thread was lot more epic.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DID HE SMACK A BITCH?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:yes


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

*Source: WrestlingInc

*


> We noted before that WWE did not use Alberto Del Rio's real name when announcing his release from the company this evening. It's also interesting that they did not wish him the best in his future endeavors.
> For what it's worth, Rob Feinstein of RF Video wrote on his Facebook that Del Rio was involved in a backstage incident at the recent WWE TV tapings. RF claimed that Del Rio had words with an employee who works for WWE's social media department and allegedly slapped him. This should be taken as strictly rumor for now.
> 
> We've noted how Del Rio has expressed interest in leaving WWE and returning to Mexico once his deal expired this year.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Ziggler Mark said:


> anyone can make it to wikipedia....that's what a wiki is


Sarcasm my friend


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm responsible for the edits that put over this site. :genius


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

One more time for the hell of it...and I'm done here.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Wasn't a fan but great in ring worker. Legit shocked and really want to know what happened. Wonder if he got that weasel Kevin Dunn in the cross arm breaker.


----------



## TheKat16 (Aug 3, 2014)

he was always a solid performer .. will actually miss him


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

People have been saying he was on his way out since last year. Not a big surprise that he was let go, not even the alleged circumstances of it. He was known for being kind of an asshole backstage.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

ZOMG WERE SUCH LEGENDZ FOR EDITING ON WIKIPEDIA WERE REBELS WERE HACKERZ #YOLO #SWAG #LETSGOCENA


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Adyman said:


> ZOMG WERE SUCH LEGENDZ FOR EDITING ON WIKIPEDIA WERE REBELS WERE HACKERZ #YOLO #SWAG #LETSGOCENA


But to be honest, it was a fun time doing it. Reminds me of back in the day when I did real vandalism as a kid. Good times, good times.


----------



## TheCurtHawkins (Mar 28, 2013)

*Reason Del Rio was released...*

I've known a guy who works in creative for the WWE for a very long time. He lets me know what happens and what to expect in the future but this actually occured right in front of his eyes. Apparently R-Truth (Ron Killings) was talking major shit about Del Rio's match that was being taped and the direction his character was going in. Obviously something pissed off Del Rio earlier in the day and when the match was offer he came backstage and my buddy said Del Rio got right in the face of Truth and Truth pushed him back and it was going to be an all out brawl but employees backstage broke it up. I don't know whats going to happen to R-Truth but my guess they fired Del Rio because of him being the one who put his hands on Truth first. I'll try to get more updates on this from my friend stay tuned. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

It's confirmed to be Dunn.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

Surely they wouldn't sack him for that? and surely R Truth can't exactly criticise anyone else? And if true it would be such a let down!


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

what's up!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheCurtHawkins (Mar 28, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Surely they wouldn't sack him for that? and surely R Truth can't exactly criticise anyone else? And if true it would be such a let down!



Thats exactly what I thought... Del Rio is still more over than R-Truth. I never knew Truth was such an asshole behind the scenes...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

So you are Cut Hawkins, anyways great statement


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bullshit...im not saying your a lier....but i dont know how else to end this sentence.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

*I believe you.*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

Bullshit.

I have never heard a cross word about Truth.

Anything I've heard is that he's one of the most chill dudes on the roster.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

:lmao Sure bud.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

Well my source tells me it was a surprisingly violent scuffle with Little Jimmy. 

I'm inclined to believe him.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hoping it's Hunter

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheCurtHawkins (Mar 28, 2013)

they wanted him gone because he said he was leaving the WWE soon. Not sure about R-Truth's status yet.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

That sounds like the truth


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

First R-Truth ends the streak, now he gets Del Rio fired. I think I speak for everyone when I say I'm getting a little fed up with this guy playing backstage politics.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

Sounds believable. I don't know about Truth though. I figured Del Rio also beat up Sheamus, :lol

- Vic


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

No way  best ring worker in the company gone


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

Wow really? I just called my buddy John Cena and he was in the middle of tweeting something motivational earlier today and he said that he saw Alberto Del Rio stole R-Truth's pair of jeans out of a joke but Truth took it seriously.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

R-Truth? I just can't believe they'd fire him for pushing Truth and getting about to brawl with him before it being broken up. Truth is a complete no one. I guess we'll find out eventually.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*



TheCurtHawkins said:


> I've known a guy who works in creative for the WWE for a very long time.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Do you also have an uncle who works at Nintendo?


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

yo soy triste


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> One more time for the hell of it...and I'm done here.


Oh, Dear Heavens, What Is This Godly Image That Graces Your Desktop Wallpaper? *cough* meme *cough*


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

#dirtsheetz


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

:duck


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

If he really did get canned for slapping the taste out of Kevin Dunn's mouth then he went out like a boss.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

No Bryan and no Del Rio :-( there is no reason to watch this show for me anymore

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*



Tha Rassler said:


> Didn't even wish him the best of luck in his future endeavors?


That's when you know SHIT'S GETTING REAL in the corporate world. If you took a shit in Vince McMahon's office garbage can they would wish you good luck in your future endeavors, all to avoid any possible legal with HR. Del Rio must have gone LOCO to not get that. Maybe he didn't shake everyone's hand. Or maybe he was a Mark Yeaton guy.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Adyman said:


> Oh, Dear Heavens, What Is This Godly Image That Graces Your Desktop Wallpaper? *cough* meme *cough*


lmao dude had fake mail grnerator saved as a bookmark. i always wondered if people had mult accounts and just had conversations with themselves on this forum. lmfao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

He's a legend if he slapped the taste out of Dunn's mouth.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Most shocking thing I've seen all week. I thought they were pretty high on the guy, considering that he got countless pushes despite not being over/getting zero reactions from the crowd. Not going to say 'good riddance' or anything like that, because he was a good wrestler and had his moments, but he never had that personality or character to take him to the next level.

I expect another promotion to pick him up ASAP, considering he's a Multi-Time champion etc.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

If he actually did slap Dunn, I imagine the wrestling world is largely applauding him for it.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm gonna hold off judgement until we find out what he did...if we find out. I'm sure he'll land on his feet somewhere.


----------



## TheCurtHawkins (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they are going to reinstate him this is outrageous


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## closetfan (Feb 28, 2013)

Unless he did something absolutely reprehensible, nobody affiliated with WWE should complain about roster depth ever again.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If he's punched Kevin Dunn, then he's making my all-time favourites list.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

If this was genuine, then Truth would have been fired for losing the brawl. You know how Vince works, Del Rio would have been re-pushed if this had happened.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Even though he was a complete charisma vacuum. One of the best ring workers in the company gone, damn. :allen1

e: if there's any truth to this Dunn shit. Good job ADR :lel


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

Am I the only one that saw the Chris Benoit one? It's not there anymore but it said something along the lines of "On August 7th, Alberto Del Rio was released from WWE after trying to legally change his name to Krispen Wah"


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Aw, fuck it. One less reason to watch WWE. Hopefully he signs up with a promotion that will use him right.

This guy was carrying the hell out of Reigns, a returning Batista, among the other hacks that they have been pushing, so it's going to leave a bit of an empty spot in that regard.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

WWE actually supporting :thecause


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

There's no way this happened. Ron Killings is black.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Just posted this in TNA forum, say what you want about the guy but he had a great superstar look and an awesome awesome entrance...



































*1:12* 
xry4zz_edge-vs-alberto-del-rio-wwe-wrestlemania-xxvii-2011_sport


----------



## ab51194 (Jul 2, 2013)

So apparently he slapped someone from wwe's social media department haha atta boy ADR hell I might even miss you just a lil bit


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

He was a great in ring worker though. WWE really needs to build some more heels up. He was at least a reliable heel who can work in the ring and put on good matches.


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

Yeah and I text Vince McMahon back and fourth. He told me Alberto Del Rio gave a real big beating to former WWE Talent Big Dick Johnson..
Big Beating to Big Dick.... Hahahhahaha get it?


----------



## TheFace_Jake (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

LoL. If that's the truth it's pathetic. They just should have suspended him for a few months if that was the case. I don't like Del Rio because he is a charisma vacuum but the dude isn't a bad wrestler.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*



The Big Bratwurst said:


> Yeah and I text Vince McMahon back and fourth. He told me Alberto Del Rio gave a real big beating to former WWE Talent Big Dick Johnson..
> Big Beating to Big Dick.... Hahahhahaha get it?


Relevant username.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/500...d-from-wwe-due-to-altercation-who-it-was-with



> The news broke earlier — Alberto Del Rio released from the WWE due to unprofessional conduct.
> 
> WZ can confirm there was some type of altercation where Del Rio slapped a backstage employee on Tuesday at SmackDown. The incident was not with another wrestler on the roster.
> 
> ...


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

TB Tapp said:


> Do you also have an uncle who works at Nintendo?



Bon Jovi is my cousin



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Adios, Del Rio. I will never forget his mega pushes that gotten nowhere.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Well this is a surprise, I would have thought Del Rio would have retired or quit since he has a family in Mexico. Del Rio was one of my favorites at a point in time in WWE, when he first débuted he was one of the top gimmicks. He is one of the best in the ring today as well. For his height he can move as a cruiserweight. He hasn't been relevant for years now so I guess he doesn't have any pull backstage anymore. I can see him returning to CMLL or AAA.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

TheARV0619 said:


> Am I the only one that saw the Chris Benoit one? It's not there anymore but it said something along the lines of "On August 7th, Alberto Del Rio was released from WWE after trying to legally change his name to Krispen Wah"


Yeah, I think I saw them all. Wikipedia went crazy for 15 minutes and someone should make a compilation of all that bullshit and post it in the funny pictures thread. I did some of them but this was a damn shitstorm from fans. Epic.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

Thnx bro. alwys nice to here sme insider infomation. definatly staying tuned


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

Was expecting him to be leaving but certainly not this soon. He wasn't a favorite of mine but respected the heck out of his ring work.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

You wouldn't even get fired in a lot of office environments for a ''scuffle'' if you behaved like men afterwards and settled it with a handshake. 

I highly doubt this is a sackable offense in the wrestling business.

Anyways we know WWE don't sack wrestlers for backstage fights. They are out there getting beat up and the adrenaline is pumping when they get to the back. Shit happens. They are men. As long as it isn't way over the line of what is socially acceptable nothing would ever happen about it. 

It is way more likely Del Rio assaulted a non-wrestler backstage and WWE have decided to release him so as to avoid bad publicity over a potential lawsuit.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

One of the best workers on the roster, damn shame really. This is the kinda thing that happens when backstage micromanages every little thing that the wrestlers, i mean "superstars" do in the ring. This was obviously building up for a long time and Del Rio finally lost it. With the release of Mike Yeaton this week too, I'm starting to think things will get worse for the staff before it gets better.

WWE better deliver on Summer Slam. Or this time next year we may very well be talking about RAW not on the air instead of TNA.


----------



## KingKongSlate (Aug 7, 2014)

Hope he catches on somewhere else, really talented performer


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

Del Rio was released cause he blows.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

Fired for pushing. Yeah I don't know about that OP...


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

Bollocks to your story.

I just spoke to my friend who works with the WWE road crew and he told me that Del Rio was involved in a backstage incident at the recent WWE TV tapings. Del Rio had words with an employee who works for WWE's social media department and slapped him.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

Wank reason. Why am I even bothering replying to this I don't know? Bored I suppose.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Is it too mainstream to suggest Cena?

Good worker, good example of being pushed far too early far too soon.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Del Rio was involved in a backstage incident at the recent WWE TV tapings. Del Rio had words with an employee who works for WWE's social media department and slapped him.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok, now that my hands have stopped shaking, I can type a little better. Alberto Del Rio was my favorite wrestler. He was THE BEST wrestler in that God Damn company from the moment he walked in. I was a fan of him in Mexico and I will continue to support him in whatever he does. I am genuinely saddened with him being gone, but man I can't wait for him to do Jericho's or Austin's podcast. He just had the 2 best matches of the week. I hope it was Dunn, and I hope ADR knocked some teeth outta his mouth.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

Del Rio has slaps a co-worker and Randy calls a Fan Latino Ms. Piggy, WWE has some backwards junk going on up there.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

So happy he's gone


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

Stupid. Locker room brawls have always happened.

They released him to save money, and probably because he's been discontent for a long time.

Shame, 'cause he just put on two great matches with Swagger and Ambrose, and he carried Reigns to Reigns' best match.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*



Jack Thwagger said:


> What the hell did he do? From what I heard, he's been pretty good about controlling himself behind the scenes. Jfc...


Are you kidding? He's even admitted himself that he has a temperlol


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Meh, he was okay. It won't alter anything WWE was doing anyways. He's been jobbing for awhile now.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

He prolly harassed Miz lol


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

I was sure he was fucking with Miz and then got fired


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

WOW. No idea what he did, but I got to say I am surprised. Not that they were doing anything with him as far as a push, but he was regularly giving good matches against good opponents. So would have thought he was not going anywhere. 

I know they said unprofessional conduct and a confrontation with an employee, and not sure that isn't true. But like others, I do wonder if someone who has to be making good money with WWE hadn't done it in budget cut move if they would have done it. 

Although if he did earn that termination through bad behavior, got to say maybe it is better him than 2 or 3 guys lower on the card who combined make as much as him and don't cause problems.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Del Rio dropkicking Jeff Hardy into oncoming traffic isn't enough to make me give a shit about this. In fact I care more about what poor fuck faced bastard he fought backstage than the fact he got released.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

I am not convinced this is true, but seriously R-Truth is one of the last people who should be talking shit about how anyone is used, and definitely has no right to criticize match quality for Del Rio of all people. 

Sounds like they are both at fault. I know that if Del Rio put his hands on someone first he would in most jobs be the one to be fired, which I am not disagreeing with. But WWE once let Michael Hayes get away with punching someone in the face because he was drunk when punching him, so WWE is selective about when getting physical crosses a line.


----------



## spil (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

Maybe it's a sneaky way to get fans more excited for del Rio. All the sudden on instagram everyone gives a damn about del Rio for the first time.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Fuck The Impact Zone! There's only place Del Rio needs to go:










:dance

- Vic


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

I do wonder, and probably wrong. But prior to recent events Del Rio would likely be heading to a big push with good matches and big contract (for TNA standards) with them. He is someone that in theory they could make good money off of. So wondering if TNA wasn't all but gone, thus meaning it isn't likely they will somehow make him more popular, if they would have been so quick to release him. 

Could be wrong because I don't think WWE is very worried about TNA pulling a WCW and hurting their bottom line much if at all. But six months ago they would have just delivered a great opportunity for TNA wrapped in a silver bow.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

He has been pretty irrelevant ever since his feud with Dolph Ziggler last year. I like the guy, but I don't like his Alberto Del Rio persona. Dos Caras Jr. all the way. I hope he goes back to Mexico and goes back to doing what he does best.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

Yeah, and I'm about to have a threesome with Layla and Summer Rae.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> Del Rio dropkicking Jeff Hardy into oncoming traffic isn't enough to make me give a shit about this. In fact I care more about what poor fuck faced bastard he fought backstage than the fact he got released.


Why'd you hate Jeff with that passion? One of the most exciting superstars WWE has seen in the last decade.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Alberto who? I already forgot him.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Reason Del Rio was released...*

Found this just now while I was searching for what happened on google:


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just wondering who he fought to get released


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

*REAL Reason why ADR was released*

Bollocks to whomever said that ADR got into a scuffle w/ R-Truth. That's BS.

I just spoke to my friend who works with the WWE road crew and he told me that Del Rio was involved in a backstage incident at the recent WWE TV tapings. Del Rio had words with an employee who works for WWE's social media department and slapped him.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Front page WWE.com. :shocked: :lol


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: REAL Reason why ADR was released*

Already a thread about this topic here : http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1357089-reason-del-rio-released.html

Post it in there.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Good Riddance.... boring old fool.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: REAL Reason why ADR was released*



What? What? What? said:


> Already a thread about this topic here : http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1357089-reason-del-rio-released.html
> 
> Post it in there.



Yeah... except that thread is pure BS.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: REAL Reason why ADR was released*

We don't need three threads about ADR


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: REAL Reason why ADR was released*

This is all LIES. The REAL reason Del rio got fired is because he sneezed infront of Cena. I swear its true, my friend's uncle's uncle works in WWE.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: REAL Reason why ADR was released*

Doesn't matter how or why... just be thankful that he is gone.... such a boring wrestler.

ALBERTO DELete RIO


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

HA HAHAHHA HAHA HA FINALLY. I bet they regret pushing this tool and giving him titles and a rumble win. What a joke.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: REAL Reason why ADR was released*

My father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate has told me the reason Del Rio is fired is because he got to punch Kevin Dunn before HHH could.


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: REAL Reason why ADR was released*

Heard it from a friend who
Heard it from a friend who
Heard it from another Del Rio's been messing around


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Holy shit, was really not expecting this.
He put on good matches, but personally was never a fan of him.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah, and more racist retards keep their job.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: REAL Reason why ADR was released*



Pentegarn said:


> Heard it from a friend who
> Heard it from a friend who
> Heard it from another Del Rio's been messing around


..... with Stephanie.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: REAL Reason why ADR was released*

OP is legit. There are reports of what he just posted.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Del Rio is great in the ring, and I felt he was held back portraying a good heel by the level of programming that the WWE produce these days.

I think he has a certain charisma, and I think he could cut a great heel promo if given the chance, sadly he was portrayed as a cowardly Mexican. I thought he was a decent face too, around the time he was fighting The Big Show. 

Shame.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

i don't think they released the person... just the gimmick :lol

who knows, maybe from Monday he appears as Sin Cara and wears a mask. Afterall WWE expects us to have a short term memory so we probably shouldn't even remember how he looks like by monday :lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

What a waste. He should have just punched The Miz and then get fired.

Seriously though, I don't care that he's gone. He got more than he deserved and now that's one less HHH pet project who won't go over more talented superstars.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> What a waste. He should have just punched The Miz and then get fired.
> 
> Seriously though, I don't care that he's gone. He got more than he deserved and now that's one less HHH pet project who won't go over more talented superstars.


the guy was pure Vince's pet project. I don't think Hunter really cared for him.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Vince loved him. Very surprised he would let him go. It really shows you what can happen with budget cuts, 'cause if this was a year ago, I don't think he'd be released for this.

Though I'm sure they're much more afraid of lawsuits now, than they were in the past...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Great news, tbh.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Rumor is he slapped someone in the social media department.

lordsofpain.net


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good Luck.Bye


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> The amount of hate on Del Rio is incredibly sad.
> 
> The double standard of liking Vanilla Midgets with no personality and Cesaro, and then blasting Del Rio for being "boring" is quite ironic.


Not really. People are entertained by different wrestlers. Just because they are both great wrestlers and have little personality doesn't make them the same. ADR and Cesaro are NOTHING alike in the ring. And neither are Bret, HBK, Benoit, Eddie, Punk, Bryan, etc. whomever else people choose to label a vanilla midget.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

own1997 said:


> Why'd you hate Jeff with that passion? One of the most exciting superstars WWE has seen in the last decade.


I'm not going to go into too much detail since this is completely off topic, but my reasoning stems from the fact that he was a spot monkey with little to no actual in ring ability and complete disregard for storytelling, he is, without a doubt, one of the worst mic workers in the history of pro wrestling, and his charisma is based entirely on the fact that he was willing to take high flying spots and had a look that was somewhat unique and different and made him easy to get behind. He was horrible, at basically everything. There is nothing good about him. And it doesn't help that he's a shitty human being as well.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: REAL Reason why ADR was released*

Social media guy: "you should tweet more often"
Del Rio slaps him 
Steph comes out with a mic "Alberto Del Rio, YOU'RE FIRRRRED!"


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

He said he was only going to wrestle for 5 years and retire


so maybe he asked for his release.....


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

Del Rio is actually a great talent, but WWE booked him so horribly that I'm glad to see him go. It's not his fault, but he had to be shoehorned into angles in a way that never worked for his character.

Every time I heard his music, my eyes would roll, because I knew something bad was about to happen. SummerSlam 2011, his unnecessary Royal Rumble 2011 win, and his WHC reign last year are among the low lights.

That said, there were some great things that happened during his run, too. He had a great match with Christian last year at SummerSlam, another great one with him in 2011, the double turn with Ziggler in 2013, I really liked CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio in MSG at Survivor Series 2011, and Edge's last match with him at WrestleMania 27. It wasn't all bad, and he had a great gimmick.

Within a year, he'd accomplished everything he needed to at the expense of one of the hottest acts in wrestling at the time in CM Punk. It was terrible booking and WWE really needed to make him IC Champion or something first before moving him up to the World Title scene. That was their fatal flaw with him. He could have been as big as they wanted him to be, just not immediately. 

He was a victim of the same problem that hurt Sheamus. Too much too soon.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

ABailey115 said:


> WE'RE FAMOUS EVERYBODY! :dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance





Steiner Gate said:


> On the 7th of August WWE.com announced that Alberto Del Rio has been released due to unprofessional conduct a fellow employee, much to the dismay of IWC and* Wrestlingforum*, him being their favorite wrestler.
> They Mentioned WF in Wikipedia


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Are you fucking kidding me. This guy had potential up the ass, was improperly used and now they've fired him. Meanwhile fucking Adam Rose and the like keep their jobs. This is bullshit. That's all I've got to say. I wasn't a huge fan per se, but this is still utter bullshit.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

"TNA was trying to get his number 90 minutes ago. Next TNA champion is not a joke. Dead serious."
- Dave Meltzer.

:lmao

"WHAT IS ALBERT DEL RIVERA DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE?!"


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> I'm not going to go into too much detail since this is completely off topic, but my reasoning stems from the fact that he was a spot monkey with little to no actual in ring ability and complete disregard for storytelling, he is, without a doubt, one of the worst mic workers in the history of pro wrestling, and his charisma is based entirely on the fact that he was willing to take high flying spots and had a look that was somewhat unique and different and made him easy to get behind. He was horrible, at basically everything. There is nothing good about him. And it doesn't help that he's a shitty human being as well.


how is he a shitty human being? yeah fair enough he has mental issues and has suffered from drug addiction but that doesn't make him a shitty human, that makes him mentally ill and an addict but he isn't hurting anyone but himself with that and I'm sure he didn't choose to be like that. Also, from everything I have ever heard he is a really nice person.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> He said he was only going to wrestle for 5 years and retire
> 
> 
> so maybe he asked for his release.....


That's what I'm thinking, I think he did it to get out of his deal


----------



## DaddyMcMorrow (Aug 5, 2014)

*I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*

This is fucking bullshit. I consider him better than hogan, rock, austin and whoever you want to name....

He will be missed greatly. How could they do this to me and all of his loyal fans? Fuck Vince.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Who the fuck is ABD?


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*

Who is ABD? If you mean Alberto Del Rio then post this in one of the already established ADR threads instead of cluttering up the forum with duplicates...


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> I'm not going to go into too much detail since this is completely off topic, but my reasoning stems from the fact that he was a spot monkey with little to no actual in ring ability and complete disregard for storytelling, he is, without a doubt, one of the worst mic workers in the history of pro wrestling, and his charisma is based entirely on the fact that he was willing to take high flying spots and had a look that was somewhat unique and different and made him easy to get behind. He was horrible, at basically everything. There is nothing good about him. And it doesn't help that he's a shitty human being as well.


Sorry that I am going off-topic discussing Jeff but I can't help but disagree with you.

Firstly, his in-ring style is that of a kamikale in the vein of someone like Sabu. The story telling was there. He played that underdog role brilliantly. The idea that he would take stupid risks against bigger opponents makes perfect sense from a story persepctive. A samller guy should take more risks to knock down the big guy. Watch the Taker vs Hardy match as a clear example of great story telling. Jeff Hardy, similar to Bryan, had an ability to connect with the crowd that few superstars have. 

One of the worst? Hyperbole much? He wasn't great but he could still get his point across at a passable rate. He's better on the mic than guys like Cesaro. His appeal comes from his in-ring style and his cool factor. How many 5 star matches has he had? That match with Punk is Punk's best match in the WWE outside of the Cena match IMO.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

What's Alberto Enrique Raul Santa Maria de Santos Del Riviera doing in the Impact Zone!?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Only on here is a guy who won four world titles and a MITB considered "badly booked."


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> Only on here is a guy who won four world titles and a MITB considered "badly booked."


and a Royal Rumble


----------



## DaddyMcMorrow (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*



RyanPelley said:


> Who the fuck is ABD?


Alex Brian Riley.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

Come on, even TNA wouldn't be that desp:lmao oh what am i saying, of course they would.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*

lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*

Alberto Bel Dio?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

It says he was released due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation. So I'm gonna assume that after he slapped whatever puto he slapped, that people were trying to calm him down and he just flipped out? Didn't Big Show have a lawsuit for hitting someone backstage that was trying to interview him? ADR must've went in.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*



DaddyMcMorrow said:


> Alex Brian Riley.


Who the fuck is Alex Brian Riley?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> Only on here is a guy who won four world titles and a MITB considered "badly booked."


If the guy didn't deserve to win those titles, then he was badly booked. Winning a title when you're not over enough can be as bad as being held back when you're over. Had they let Del Rio steadily work his way to upper midcard status, people likely wouldn't hate his guts as they do now because of his unorganic, shoved down people's throats push.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

TNA will call him by his English name "Al Rivers"


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

Be strong del rio! Go to japan!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So who gets his spot?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*



CornNthemorN said:


> Be strong del rio! Go to japan!


Why would he go to Japan when AAA is getting TV in America?

It's a no brainer he's going to AAA.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

"Look Taz, it's Albert Delrito!!! Who's that with him? It's his ring announcer, Ricardo Martinez!!"


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

Meltzer reporting this :duck


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

I really, really hope Del Rio put one monumental beating on Kevin Dunn or somebody. That would be fantastic.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Already :lel


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*

I think OP made a typo and was referring to OBD


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

Fuck, go for it man...it's the next biggest thing if you're not on WWE.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*

Did Alex Riley get fired? If so, who cares. He sucked.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> The amount of hate on Del Rio is incredibly sad.
> 
> The double standard of liking Vanilla Midgets with no personality and Cesaro, and then blasting Del Rio for being "boring" is quite ironic.


Truth all around in this post. Reps.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

TheeJayBee said:


> I really, really hope Del Rio put one monumental beating on Kevin Dunn or somebody. That would be fantastic.


Apparently he was able to land three blows on Dunn before being restrained. I hope he broke Dunn's teeth off at the halfway point...free dental care.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't do it Berto, have some pride man.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

He wouldn't tarnish himself like that by going to that glorified shit indy promotion. 

He'll go to AAA most likely.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Will we be able to view the slap on WWE Network for $9.99?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

skarvika said:


> Fuck, go for it man...it's the next biggest thing if you're not on WWE.



Fuck no it isn't. ??


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*



el dandy said:


> Why would he go to Japan when AAA is getting TV in America?
> 
> It's a no brainer he's going to AAA.


I wasnt saying that like it was gonna happen. Just sayin what i would like to see. Im sure aaa has plenty of mexicans on the roster. How many does njpw have? Just thought it would make for some great matches


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

That's it Tazz! Albert Dorito has the TNA champ locked in the cross arm snapper!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So who gets his spot?


They will probably bring back timekeeper Mark Yeaton.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> Only on here is a guy who won four world titles and a MITB considered "badly booked."


^^^^
Del Rio was given almost every opportunity in the WWE. It turned out to be too much, too soon but he had very strong booking.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

LOL I bet they do something like Tommy Dreamer storyline were his shooting on the WWE


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

who's going to defeat ziggler a million times every year now?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So who gets his spot?


renee young


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Fuck no it isn't. ??
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh shit, sorry, you're probably right. It's some fuckin' non televised local stint that holds shows in school auditoriums with 4 foot nothin' wannabe luchadores.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Hold the fuck up.

In what world is it acceptable to do _this_ with no public consequences...










But slapping a co-worker results in a release?


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

Shame they had to fire one of their top workers... 

who's gonna carry :reigns to good match now?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*

All ya gotta do is repeat after me, ABD! Easy as 124! As simple as Do Re Fa ABD 124 baby you and me now.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*



DaddyMcMorrow said:


> This is fucking bullshit. I consider him better than hogan, rock, austin and whoever you want to name....
> 
> He will be missed greatly. How could they do this to me and all of his loyal fans? Fuck Vince.


Judging by the way the crowd responded to him, I don't think he had any fans.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> Only on here is a guy who won four world titles and a MITB considered "badly booked."


That was exactly the problem, though. He could have been Intercontinental Champion while CM Punk was WWE Champion uninterrupted by him and Del Rio probably would have had more upside to his career.

The people saying Del Rio had a ton of potential are right. And it was squandered by giving him every single possible thing they could give him in 2011. It's like having too much sugar. It's not good for you.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

If Del Rio ever goes to TNA it's because NJPW and every promotion in Mexico has said no to him :lol


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

The Architect said:


> Hold the fuck up.
> 
> In what world is it acceptable to do _this_ with no public consequences...
> 
> ...


Hit a wrestler on the head? Seems like there were plenty of immediate consequences to that action.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

What's so difficult to understand? The more valuable you are to the company, the more stuff you can get away with. 

Do you think Cena or Roman would have been fired for what AdR did? Hell no. Life ain't fair, I hate to break it to you.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

The Architect said:


> Hold the fuck up.
> 
> In what world is it acceptable to do _this_ with no public consequences...
> 
> ...


If it's true that it was Dunn, it's about hierarchy. Those highest up on the food chain are always untouchable.

That, and budget cuts. 

The latter has so much to do with it, because they could have suspended him for a substantial amount of time, and fined him severely. 

Though I could see how if it was a lowly employee, that looks even worse. Especially if Del Rio was badgering him, and the dude wasn't even saying or doing much.

We'll hear about it all soon enough, I'm sure.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

"What's Alberto Dorito doing in the Impact Zone?!?!?"


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*

Thats nothing, can you imagine the condition Thwagger will be in if the day ever comes when Swagger gets future endeavoured?


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

Its ALBERTO DORITO in the Impact Zone.

Edit: LOL ^ GMTA


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

ADR vs mystzez in AAA


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Are you fucking kidding me. This guy had potential up the ass, was improperly used and now they've fired him. Meanwhile fucking Adam Rose and the like keep their jobs. This is bullshit. That's all I've got to say. I wasn't a huge fan per se, but this is still utter bullshit.


You're probably taking the news harder than Del Rio
Watch any interview with him. He's not a company man. He always wanted to leave.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Hopefully he slapped Kevin Dunn right in the face.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> I'm not going to go into too much detail since this is completely off topic, but my reasoning stems from the fact that he was a spot monkey with little to no actual in ring ability and complete disregard for storytelling, he is, without a doubt, one of the worst mic workers in the history of pro wrestling, and his charisma is based entirely on the fact that he was willing to take high flying spots and had a look that was somewhat unique and different and made him easy to get behind. He was horrible, at basically everything. There is nothing good about him. And it doesn't help that he's a shitty human being as well.


You're being too harsh. There are worse Whittier human beings then Jeff.

I do agree with you on his wrestling though. I think he's highly overrated and a spot monkey money as well. When I was little I always thought there was no way he would keep that going in his late 30,40s

But damn that was 15 yrs ago. Shit


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

ADR/Nakamura
ADR/Honma
ADR/Okada
ADR/Naito
ADR/Styles
ADR/Suzuki 

:trips5 :trips5 :trips5

The matches if he were to go to New Japan, would be classics.


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

The new shareholder of TNA, ALBERTO DOS SANTOS


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

AAA is the most likely place. TNA would be a bad idea.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

TNA is saved


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

tailhook said:


> Hit a wrestler on the head? Seems like there were plenty of immediate consequences to that action.


The guy who hit Punk was the dude wearing the white shirt. Punk turned around and hit the dude in the black shirt without thinking. It's also clear that the guy in the black shirt was putting on sunglasses at the time Punk was hit, and was obviously not the guy.

Of course, Punk was just caught up in the moment, but it was kind of a dick move on his part. 

I hope at least some sort of apology happened, and that the guy in the white shirt got hit at some point.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*



> Why would he go to Japan when AAA is getting TV in America?
> 
> It's a no brainer he's going to AAA.


All depends on who pays him the most.

- Vic


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Very sad seeing a lot of you crying over ADR's release.... he had nothing, very boring person.

He should be charged with impersonating a wrestler.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

thats sad and hilarious at the same time


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> Kinda surprising since they don't have another "top" latino talent right now, well good ridance :delrio


Sin Huni-Cara push FTW. :mark:


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

njcam said:


> Very sad seeing a lot of you crying over ADR's release.... he had nothing, very boring person.
> 
> He should be charged with impersonating a wrestler.


He knew how to wrestle. Something that the idiot in your avatar couldn't do.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

must have done something terribly wrong to have the company flip out like that...


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> ADR/Nakamura
> ADR/Honma
> ADR/Okada
> ADR/Naito
> ...


^ Fucking this!! Like someone else said, he's going where the most money is, plain and simple. He did an interview a couple of months ago and said he's got offers from Mexico to keep him busy for YEARS. He'll be fine. He's one of the best wrestlers in the world.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

tailhook said:


> Hit a wrestler on the head? Seems like there were plenty of immediate consequences to that action.


Look I love CM Punk but that there was no reason for him to do that, I don't think the guy tried to hit him. 


Pretty surprised this happened. Just seems crazy that they did this so quickly and even said on wwe.com why he was getting released.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Naked Mideon said:


> He knew how to wrestle. Something that the idiot in your avatar couldn't do.


I really don't care if you attack Kevin Nash. Nothing you say hasn't already been said about him.... at least Kevin Nash wasn't boring and had to bring a towel to the ring lol.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

He is way to good to wrestle for TNA. Hopefully he saved his money and be smart and retire.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> Look I love CM Punk but that there was no reason for him to do that, I don't think the guy tried to hit him.
> 
> 
> Pretty surprised this happened. Just seems crazy that they did this so quickly and even said on wwe.com why he was getting released.


If you watch the video closely, a fan did deliberately hit Punk, but it wasn't the guy that Punk hit. There's still no excuse for Punk to hit anyone, but it's twice as bad when he hit someone who didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Fake del rio fans everywhere. Why all of sudden people are coming out supporting this guy


----------



## NineNinetyNine (Aug 6, 2014)

You can get to watch all Alberto Del Rio's matches on WWE Network for just 9.99 - That's right only 9.99


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

Alberto probably already had heat on him which didn't help his situation.

I mean, last year they had Randy Orton win MITB. A week later Del Rio injures him with a stiff kick (luckily he didn't have to miss Summerslam, otherwise their plans for Bryan vs Cena and the cash-in would've been ruined)

Then the WWE decides they want Christian to win the Intercontinental Championship a few months ago. Literally one night before he was supposed to win it, Christian gets a concussion because Del Rio botched and gave him a shoot superkick straight to the back of the head. That ruined their plans for the IC title and they had to think up a new storyline for it (the IC tournament)

That was twice in less than a year that he ruined or almost ruined what they were planning with his carelessness.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*

The WWE Network contains all the ADR footage you could ever want for only...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Naked Mideon said:


> He knew how to wrestle. Something that the idiot in your avatar couldn't do.


Nash is a lot better than ADR in the ring. Doing a bunch of kicks and suplexes doesn't mean you know how to wrestle.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well damn. Better get a job at Taco Bell or Chipotle to keep getting them weekly checks. It's a struggle out here. (Reported)


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*

Ok, I love Alberto Del Rio as well, but seriously...bigger than Hogan, Austin etc. just stop it.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

sucks when anyone loses their job, but good riddance perro. 

He will not be missed.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Awesome, they got rid of Ziggler's arch nemesis. Glad I don't have to see Ziggler job to Del Rio anymore.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*



Flawless Victory said:


> Ok, I love Alberto Del Rio as well, but seriously...bigger than Hogan, Austin etc. just stop it.


He said better, not bigger.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

TheOaths said:


> Alberto probably already had heat on him which didn't help his situation.
> 
> I mean, last year they had Randy Orton win MITB. A week later Del Rio injures him with a stiff kick (luckily he didn't have to miss Summerslam, otherwise their plans for Bryan vs Cena and the cash-in would've been ruined)
> 
> ...


Shit, now that I think about it, Christian hasn't worked since and his in ring career seems to be essentially over.

Del Rio may have vicariously ended the careers of both Edge and Christian.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*

ABD is RVD's cousin, I think.

The OP should stop crying.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*



RyanPelley said:


> Who the fuck is ABD?


Del Rio's new initials when he goes to TNA! :delrio


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*



DaddyMcMorrow said:


> This is fucking bullshit. I consider him better than hogan, rock, austin and whoever you want to name....



:drake1






























:bosh4


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*

---no longer relevant as the threads were merged---


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

I doubt they gonna pay him more than CMLL or AAA.


----------



## KliqRunTheBiz (Jan 15, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This sucks. I was never a huge fan of his, but he was a master in the ring. And I was starting to like him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*

ABD chants confirmed to overwhelm Raw on Monday... but you already know that.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*



RyanPelley said:


> Who the fuck is ABD?


TNA's next World Champion of course. Alberto Bell Doritos!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL at people blaming ADR for Christian and Edge, those two dudes bodies were in the limit they have been injury prone for years.

Specially Edge he lost a lot of mass and started to look like some flabby geek we got lot of threads in his last year about people saying he should hit the gym ala CM Punk detractors xD.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*

Forgot the obligatory pic:


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Alberto Del shitto. I've never seen this many Alberto fans that I've seen the past two days on the forum...


----------



## Charlie Magic (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

Alberto Dorito :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

This would be a worse move than booking Tommy Dreamer.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: ALBERTO DEL RIO RELEASE*



samizayn said:


> yoooo...


He hates the miz for real. Probably something to do with that.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Meltzer:



> Details are still sketchy regarding Thursday's firing of Al Rodriguez (Alberto Del Rio) by WWE.
> 
> The story going around is that he slapped a WWE.com reporter at this week's television, but there are a variety of different stories going around regarding what led to this.
> 
> The belief is he will have a 90 day non-compete, which is likely to apply to TNA and AAA, both of which have interest in him. AAA would certainly be interested in him for the company's U.S. expansion.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Alberto Del Releaso.................


----------



## XXFearless_modeXX (Aug 7, 2014)

I was starting to like him


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

tailhook said:


> Hit a wrestler on the head? Seems like there were plenty of immediate consequences to that action.


sorry, but what kind of irrationality is telling you that that light accidental nudge while putting his glasses on, was anything near hitting a wrestler on the head? :lol


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, just checked the WWE website and he's already in the alumni section. That sure was fast. :jordan4


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The Architect said:


> Hold the fuck up.
> 
> In what world is it acceptable to do _this_ with no public consequences...
> 
> ...



Actually it's quite simple.... You hit and attack me and I have a right to defend myself. The losers there were pushing and hitting him. Numerous vids show that the "fans" started taking shots at the guy. You treat people how you want to be treated. Someone gets mobbed, they're bound to lash out. The problem with this incident specifically is Punk smacked the wrong guy, which I thought was bullshit. No matter how you slice it, the fans were at least 75% at fault here. Who the fuck attacks wrestlers at a show you're paying to be at and enjoying?








As for this incident and getting back on topic, we don't know the full details of ADR's dispute because there was no video to capture the incident from the second it started.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*

meh. think he will pick AAA over TNA


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*

Stop picking on the OP. He clearly is distraught about that overrated, no heat drawing bum of a wrestler being fired.

Back off of him.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

He was going to leave on his own in a few months, anyways. You attack a co-worker you deserve to get fired.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*

Did you try to rape a chick? WWE doesn't just release people they push to the moon so randomly. He must have done something really bad.

Although he was a bore on the mic, he was a good wrestler too bad he didn't have any charisma.

Somebody find out what happened exactly I cannot help but to think he did something off the wall.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

TheOaths said:


> Alberto probably already had heat on him which didn't help his situation.
> 
> I mean, last year they had Randy Orton win MITB. A week later Del Rio injures him with a stiff kick (luckily he didn't have to miss Summerslam, otherwise their plans for Bryan vs Cena and the cash-in would've been ruined)
> 
> ...


:lol

ADR is brutal with them kicks...didn't he fuck up Cara's hand with a kick?






:maury


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What's Albert Of the River doing in the Impact Zone, Taz!!?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Word around the campfire is that he had words with Sheamus and smacked him across the face. Sheamus whined to Paul Leveque and he was released. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Roid rage. You can tell he was roiding up. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

what did he do?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*



evilshade said:


> I think OP made a typo and was referring to OBD


JFC this bitch looks like a _more_ masculine Jeff Hardy. That's a "knockout"?!


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: I am in tears right now over the ABD news....*



Lord Humongous said:


> Word around the campfire is that he had words with Sheamus and smacked him across the face. Sheamus whined to Paul Leveque and he was released.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He slapped that ogre Sheamous? :westbrook5 

Fucking yes,I'm a fan now :nice


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Where oh where did all these Alberto Del Rio fans come from


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Can't say I'm sad to see ADR go.
Don't think I've liked more then 3 of his match, he was boring in every way.

If he heads to CMLL or AAA that's less lucha libre i gotta watch.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> JFC this bitch looks like a _more_ masculine Jeff Hardy. That's a "knockout"?!


You don't want to see her before the boob job then :lmao


----------



## Rhilgus (Jul 30, 2014)

Damn, that sucks but at least, he got tons of money and he won tons of titles so it's not like I could be sad for him... but I find it strange. There is no way the WWE fired one of their only mexican representant and someone they pushed to the moon like that


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

And WWE 2K15 becomes more outdated now!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What the fuck happened? There's been that rumor of him leaving soon but not like this...


I've always liked Del Rio even if his gimmick wasn't the greatest. I think he could've been a lot more if they had given him something to work with. Unfortunately he'll go down as the most unover world champion in history.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Mifune Jackson said:


> The guy who hit Punk was the dude wearing the white shirt. Punk turned around and hit the dude in the black shirt without thinking. It's also clear that the guy in the black shirt was putting on sunglasses at the time Punk was hit, and was obviously not the guy.
> 
> Of course, Punk was just caught up in the moment, but it was kind of a dick move on his part.
> 
> I hope at least some sort of apology happened, and that the guy in the white shirt got hit at some point.


LOL.. stop pretending like we all(including the cops) can't see that video.

The guy in the white shirt touched him on the back, he did not hit him. The guy with the black shirt brought his forearm down across the back of Punk's head(a place the guy in the white shirt could never reach), and then tried to play it off by putting on the sunglasses. Notice how Punk's head and upper body go foreward from the blow.

But trust me, Punk hit the right person(not all of us are Mr. Magoo to the video If it doesn't fit your narrative), and it was clear as day or he would have been charged with assault and/or released. But the video doesn't lie.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Did he hit a WWE reporter, like Renee or Tom; or, did he hit a wrestler?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

ADR was boring and never got over no matter how heavily they pushed him. Good riddance.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Here is the best thing about Del Rio being released.

Bryan can use this in WWE finally..


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

tailhook said:


> LOL.. stop pretending like we all(including the cops) can't see that video.
> 
> The guy in the white shirt touched him on the back, he did not hit him. The guy with the black shirt brought his forearm down across the back of Punk's head(a place the guy in the white shirt could never reach), and then tried to play it off by putting on the sunglasses. Notice how Punk's head and upper body go foreward from the blow.
> 
> But trust me, Punk hit the right person(not all of us are Mr. Magoo to the video If it doesn't fit your narrative), and it was clear as day or he would have been charged with assault and/or released. But the video doesn't lie.


You really are reaching there


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

tailhook said:


> LOL.. stop pretending like we all(including the cops) can't see that video.
> 
> The guy in the white shirt touched him on the back, he did not hit him. The guy with the black shirt brought his forearm down across the back of Punk's head(a place the guy in the white shirt could never reach), and then tried to play it off by putting on the sunglasses. Notice how Punk's head and upper body go foreward from the blow.
> 
> But trust me, Punk hit the right person(not all of us are Mr. Magoo to the video If it doesn't fit your narrative), and it was clear as day or he would have been charged with assault and/or released. But the video doesn't lie.


Yeah, this is a pretty obvious troll post.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I still can't fathom wwe releasing him over slapping some puto in the face. I'm sure there have been worse incidents than that to happen backstage. Why not just suspend him. He must have gone off on someone worth note.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Meanwhile Orton can be the biggest dickhole in the world and never get released. 

It's pretty amazing.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> Meanwhile Orton can be the biggest dickhole in the world and never get released.
> 
> It's pretty amazing.


I was literally waiting until someone on this site brought up Orton, im honestly surprised it took this long


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

"TAZZ, LOOK WHO IT IS! ALBERTO DEL MAR HAS JUST ENTERED THE IMPACT ZONE!" 

:delrio


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Bigger failed experiment than Sin Cara.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

How did Punk somehow get into a thread about Del Rio. fpalm

Anyways, I'm not to bothered. Good in the ring, but otherwise forgettable. Hopefully someone like Sandow can take his midcard spot now that he's been released.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

WWE resigning Brock is really hurting them badly, I bet WWE waited for ADR to make one mistake so they can release him


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

Albereto del Rio deserves to be released. No man should ever lay his hands on a woman.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

[email protected] is this thread so big with comments pouring in at 12:30Am est...


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, wonder what he did. Must have been significant given the shit WWE wrestlers get away with.


Anyways, they were using him as enhancement talent, so whoever replaces him will need to be really good in the ring (pray it won't be Bryan)

Sandow won't take his spot, because he's balls in the ring.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And on this day after an appropriate time of lamenting hundreds of workers sighed relief as their chances of being released dropped every so slightly.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Have to agree with those saying the Network is a big factor in this decision. 

I mean, I know they're struggling with it now but shit. I didn't know it was THIS bad. 

If the international release flops then I can't imagine what will happen.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

You guys are making it sound like he's been blacklisted like Joe Pesci in Casino. Pat Patterson was back less than a year after the sex scandal. They can bring him back in 6 months or a year or whenever and likely pay him less than he's making now. They're doing absolutely nothing with him atm anyways. 

They're a public company and they're in the middle of massive cuts across the board, it's not that shocking. He'll be big sooner or later.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> Wow, wonder what he did. Must have been significant given the shit WWE wrestlers get away with.
> 
> 
> Anyways, they were using him as enhancement talent, so whoever replaces him will need to be really good in the ring (pray it won't be Bryan)
> ...


Eh, Sandow's doing a good enough job of getting his teeth kicked down his throat every week, but I get your point. ADR was, IMO, one of the top 3 in ring workers, but it's not like that there aren't any more wrestlers that can go in the ring.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Rasslor said:


>


:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Has it been announced yet, what he's done??


----------



## Gintoki (Jun 6, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> The amount of hate on Del Rio is incredibly sad.
> 
> The double standard of liking Vanilla Midgets with no personality and Cesaro, and then blasting Del Rio for being "boring" is quite ironic.


Del rio > Cesaro.
Dumb iwc i tell you.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Has it been announced yet, what he's done??


yea he's dunn


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

T-Viper said:


> You guys are making it sound like he's been blacklisted like Joe Pesci in Casino. Pat Patterson was back less than a year after the sex scandal. They can bring him back in 6 months or a year or whenever and likely pay him less than he's making now. They're doing absolutely nothing with him atm anyways.
> 
> They're a public company and they're in the middle of massive cuts across the board, it's not that shocking. He'll be big sooner or later.


ADR isn't gonna take paycut to be midcarder


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

How many times did ADR fight Sheamus and Ziggler? I will NOT miss seeing that over and over.


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm surprised Vince let him go. Vince usually likes tough guys and that is what ADR is. Don't understand why they gave a guy who laughed about breaking someone's arm in a Pride match a rich guy gimmick.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Alberto Del Who?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Has it been announced yet, what he's done??


Nah, just that he supposedly slapped someone. Someone on here said it was roid rage :lol GTFOH.


----------



## deathsonedesire (May 28, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> How many times did ADR fight Sheamus and Ziggler? I will NOT miss seeing that over and over.


Got bored and looked it up.

He had 14 singles matches against Sheamus, and 18 (with 17 of them happening in 2013-2014) singles matches against Ziggler.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

deathsonedesire said:


> Got bored and looked it up.
> 
> He had 14 singles matches against Sheamus, and 18 (with 17 of them happening in 2013-2014) singles matches against Ziggler.


I rest my case. :faint:


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

This is kind of a big deal, after all the work they put with him and people calling him the next jbl and whatever.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Although he always came out to crickets, im gonna miss him. He always put on good matches, he even made "superman punch" Reigns look good.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

He have 0 charisma but man, he´s a great worker.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow, that kind of sucks. I was never Del Rio's biggest fan but I appreciated him when he wasn't being violently shoved down my throat. The mid card lost a fantastic worker.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Wow, that kind of sucks. I was never Del Rio's biggest fan but I appreciated him when he wasn't being violently shoved down my throat. The mid card lost a fantastic worker.


That's something I pointed out when reviewing 2013 WWE. The guy absolutely flourished in the mid-card.


----------



## NineNinetyNine (Aug 6, 2014)

You can still watch Alberto Del Rio adrenaline inducing, goose bumps raisin matches on WWE Network for only 9.99 a month.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, definitely a surprise. Wonder what he did :lol


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Damn, definitely a surprise. Wonder what he did :lol


According to the unknown secret sources the word 'perro' was used multiple times, which resulted in triple h giving him the DX chop and loudly saying 'suck it' when Del Rio went down, triple h gave him a pedigree and fired him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Also, remember, this guy won the 40 man rumble and the mitb.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'll never understand the people happy to see someone lose their job and source of income. Especially in this economy. 

So he didn't entertain you crybabies, I get it, and I agree, he was boring, but some of you smarks are so low. Smh.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep the mid card lost it's ONLY real enhancement talent


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

NineNinetyNine said:


> You can still watch Alberto Del Rio adrenaline inducing, goose bumps raisin matches on WWE Network for only 9.99 a month.


lol


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

It's a shame but I can't say I will miss him.


----------



## Devitt (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow. I just,
Man just wow.

Havent been on all day and about the LAST thing I expected.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Hahahahahaha. Good riddance.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

If it was Kevin Dunn, :banderas ADR will become universally loved by the IWC. 

I was never a fan, but I'll admit he was very talented in the ring.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow, surprising. Del Rio was a good worker, too bad. For his sake, I hope he planned on leaving anyway like it was rumored.


On the bright side, this means less jobbing for :ziggler1!!!


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow interesting.....I love how it has a "Full Story" link but when you click it, it pretty much says what it says on the main page lol. He must of really fucked up to not get a "We wish him all the best in his future endeavors"


----------



## sman54 (Aug 6, 2014)

LET'S BE HONEST:

Del Rio had talent in the ring, and had some tremendous matches during his time with WWE. 

That being said, I don't think the WWE or its fans will miss him very much. He didn't really offer us many memorable moments, and he kept getting pushed so hard that it confused me.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

If he really was fired for slapping Dunn, this dude is the greatest hero of our time.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Wow interesting.....I love how it has a "Full Story" link but when you click it, it pretty much says what it says on the main page lol. He must of really fucked up to not get a "We wish him all the best in his future endeavors"


Yea, he didn't get that nor did they use his real name. I know everyone is enjoying this. It gutted me seeing his profile in the alumni section. I mean no suspension, just straight up fired...for a slap..Nah, Fuck that.


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

He refused to give Pat Patterson a blowjob so he could get a bigger push


----------



## Gintoki (Jun 6, 2014)

I liked del rio when he had that destiny gimmick, and had an awesome feud with edge and christian. Good times, going to miss him. Better then new crappy talent we have now like cesaro.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow, can't believe I didn't see this before. This is really shocking to me. I loved his entrance music, and thought he had some decent matches even if he was overly exposed and I got tired of seeing him real quick.. doesn't mean I never wanted to see him again 

We'll probably find out what he did in the coming days. Maybe he was getting ready to get cut and he put Dunn in an armbar then Vince had to come in and pull him off then Steph smacked him and he spit in her face and called her a dirty perro. Suddenly he took off running and jumped into one of his really expensive cars and crashed it into WWE HQ. Pretty sure that's what happened.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, can't say I'll miss him but he was a decent worker, although I did find him a bit bland for my liking.


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank god he's left. The ultimate piss break merchant. Matches were boring and he goes down as one of the blandest characters in many, many years. Hopefully Khali, Slater and Sheamus follow. He tried both heel and face and didn't get one single reaction anywhere, ever. Goodbye ADR.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The Grape Vine said:


> Based on sketchy stories and what wrestlers have been talking about, at catering, somebody asked the person to clean off his plate. The person joked something along the lines of how that's Del Rio's job. Del Rio found out and confronted him. As the story goes, he didn't apologize and then smiled at him, and Del Rio slapped him.


Can't say I blame him if its true.

- Vic


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn, this sucks. But hopefully now he can come back to CMLL or AAA and continue his career like Mistico. WWE wasn't doing much with him lately, so I guess it's better for him.


----------



## swibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

LibertarianAtheist said:


> He refused to give Pat Patterson a blowjob so he could get a bigger push


fpalm fpalm fpalm

:aryalol :maury :ti :jokerlol


----------



## s.kong (Aug 8, 2014)

His in ring work was excellent, but outside of that his character and promo work didn't interest me one bit.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> If he really was fired for slapping Dunn, this dude is the greatest hero of our time.


That would be the ONLY thing that he has done which was ENTERTAINING in my eyes. :lol


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

SZilla said:


> If it was Kevin Dunn, :banderas ADR will become universally loved by the IWC.
> 
> I was never a fan, but I'll admit he was very talented in the ring.


First to bandwaggon is me.
IF he slapped the shit out of that monkey with fucking rat teeth, I would be forever in debt in ADR and support him


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

His booking has been absolutely shit for over the past year, great heel character extremely bad booking. Dude will survive in TNA or japan with ease.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Damn. There goes the chirping crickets demographic..

:delrio


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

No more Sheamus vs. Del Rio? Never again? Really?


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Captain Edd said:


> No more Sheamus vs. Del Rio? Never again? Really?


Such a shame


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Bigger loss than CM Punk.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Sixth said:


> Such a shame


Good thing we can rewatch all their great matches on the WWE Network for just 9.99$ a month :cole3


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

As much as this is a surprise, I can't say I'm arsed. His best days in the company were clearly behind him & he'd been directionless for some time. Not really had any interest in him since they split him & Ricardo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OMG TAZ, WHAT IS "ALberto RODrigUez" doing in the IMPCACT ZONE :lol


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Well, this is really unexpected. He was one of the most talented in-ring performers in the company, but he couldn't get a reaction for shit.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't say I've ever really cared for del Rio apart from a short period at the beginning of last year when he beat Big Show. Apart from that, he's never got a reaction from the crowd. His matches may be good, but it is not worth it if he can't get a reaction.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Del rio was ok but he said he planned to retire from wrestling anyways so this don't surprise me 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> OMG TAZ, WHAT IS "ALberto RODrigUez" doing in the IMPCACT ZONE :lol


OMG TAZ, What is Roberto Aldrago doing in the Impact Zone?

This surprised me, I didn't expect him to be released. If what I've read here is true and he slapped someone for being disrespectful, who then didn't apologise to Del Rio ... then I am on Del Rio's side here. We have seen before he won't take crap from people (mainly Mistico/Sin Cara) so I don't blame him in the slightest.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Now WWE needs another Mexican to replace Mystero. I don't think Sin Cara fits the bill, especially after jobbing on the WWE App lol.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

didnt neither like or dislike the guy but its still a waste of world championship reigns, money in the bank, 40 man royal rumble etc. maybe he beat up seamus on backstage like everyone else has


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> Now WWE needs another Mexican to replace Mystero. I don't think Sin Cara fits the bill, especially after jobbing on the WWE App lol.


Maybe they'll just give someone that has a tan complexion and can speak spanish a mexican gimmick. Wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> OMG TAZ, WHAT IS "ALberto RODrigUez" doing in the IMPCACT ZONE :lol


That has been done to death already stop.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Maybe they'll just give someone that has a tan complexion and can speak spanish a mexican gimmick. Wouldn't put it past them.


Finally Diegos time has come


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

I feel literally nothing at this announcement

Not joy, not hate, just...nothing

Literally the most boring 'new talent' in the last 5 years or so


----------



## Zakerias (May 28, 2014)

Does anyone know what he did?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

I see him in AAA or the sad land of TNA


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Good now I don't have to watch Ziggler tapping out to him every week


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I bet the altercation looked something like this:


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

RKO85 said:


> That has been done to death already stop.


OMG Taz, what is Alberto Go Fucurself doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## silas911 (Jan 22, 2006)

cmiller4642 said:


> Miz wouldn't survive one punch from Del Rio
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why is that? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xq0-Ia6n15o


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

El Capitano said:


> Good now I don't have to watch Ziggler tapping out to him every week


Yeah, now you can watch Ziggler tapping out to Rusev every week. 8*D


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im sure he will go back to wrestling in mexico
in their indy circuits. And maybe a tiny stint in tna/impact then
after that...HES FUCKED!!!!


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

It's a work. Del Rio is going to interfere in Lesnar/Cena and make Lesnar tap out to the cross armbreaker setting up Del Rio vs. Lesnar in an octagon match at NoC.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Super Sonic said:


> That's something I pointed out when reviewing 2013 WWE. The guy absolutely flourished in the mid-card.


Flourished in the mid card :lol . That's total revisionist history.

Other than his brief feud with Ziggler, Del Rio's feuds in 2013 with Swagger, Christian and RVD were really boring. The WHC became completely worthless in 2013. The only time it had any interest that year was when Ziggler was involved.

Del Rio was overpushed for his entire time in WWE. He will be no loss.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

RKO85 said:


> That has been done to death already stop.


This and the fact that by the time his no compete clause is up, TNA will likely be dead.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm cracking my brain seeing how you people where all crying like babies when JTG, probably one of the most unuseful wrestler in history, was released and now that Del Rio, one of the best inring worker of this era, is gone you are all partying.

I don't give a fuck about he gets no reaction from the crowd, if they are all people like you I am not surprised by that anymore, but when I watch wrestling I want to see Del Rio, Cesaro, Kurt Angle, CM Punk, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Jericho, Lesanr, not fucking JTG or any other idiot who is worth my sock in the ring.


----------



## Colter_Facial_Hair (Aug 6, 2014)

FINALLY! I was sick and tired of this guy. He's just so boring but he was a pretty good wrestler overall.
He was probably earning a shit ton of money so I think WWE did the right thing since he's doing absolutely nothing right now... JACK SWAGGER IS BETTER THEN DEL RIO!
WE DA' PEOPLE!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Im sure he will go back to wrestling in mexico
> *in their indy circuits.* And maybe a tiny stint in tna/impact then
> after that...HES FUCKED!!!!


LOL you don't know shit, ADR was never a indies wrestler.


----------



## CM7 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank God for that. Most boring wrestler of the last decade.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*What did Del Rio do to be released?*

I love how WWE says click on link for full article. and it's just the picture of Del Rio and one line stating that he was released due to a incident with an employee? Damnit, I need details


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Fuck this is bad news. This explains why he was face in his last match and thanked the fans. Sad to see such a great wrestler leave but I kinda saw it coming. Del Rio never liked most people backstage, he didn´t have that many friends in WWE.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you. That's one reaction vacuum gone.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

When Ricardo Rodriguez got released, I knew this was coming shortly thereafter...

I said on another topic that the release of Ricardo Rodriguez did not bold well for Alberto Del Rio!

They were like best friends and were Tied to each other, and sadly it would have been Vice Versa too! =(

Failed heel turn too!

Sad, but Expected and not surprising!


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have no clue what he did to get outright released (I hope he kicked Dunn in the nuts), but he definitely wouldn't be in the top 20 of who I would consider letting go. Dude was a really good wrestler and I'm kind of sad to see him go.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: What did Del Rio do to be released?*

I do not know, but when Ricardo Rodriguez was cut by WWE, I knew ADR would soon follow sadly and he did, and it would have happened vice Versa too, very very sad but expected!

I knew the day that Ricardo was gone ADR was gonna be gone shortly thereafter! =(


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: What did Del Rio do to be released?*

Use the existing thread!!!! and ALBERTO DELete RIO was a boring wrestler, we should all be thankful he is gone.


----------



## PrimalForce (Feb 4, 2014)

Del Rio released? 

Thank God.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: What did Del Rio do to be released?*



chrisburr said:


> I do not know, but when Ricardo Rodriguez was cut by WWE, I knew ADR would soon follow sadly and he did, and it would have happened vice Versa too, very very sad but expected!
> 
> I knew the day that Ricardo was gone ADR was gonna be gone shortly thereafter! =(


Ricardo was a planned release, from what very little has been confirmed, it doesn't appear ADR's departure was either planned or on good terms. 

No Future Endeavor line, not even just a simple "so and so has been released", they actually basically said he's outright fired. I'm hoping we're going to get the story soon, people probably want to interview him as much as they wanted a Punk interview back in January. Some big drama has happened, and we the fans have a hunger to know lol. I guess it's all going to depend on how talkative Del Rio is going to be, if he feels he has a chance to come back in the future, he might not say for quite a while.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i do like Del Rio and kind of sad to see him go..only issue is his character suck too much like JBL back then and still suck now.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: What did Del Rio do to be released?*



njcam said:


> Use the existing thread!!!! and ALBERTO DELete RIO was a boring wrestler, we should all be thankful he is gone.


Speak for yourself kid.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: What did Del Rio do to be released?*



kronos96 said:


> Speak for yourself kid.


Umm, I believe I just did.


----------



## HoundsofJustice23 (Apr 13, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> LOL you don't know shit, ADR was never a indies wrestler.


Actually, ADR was in AAA and CMLL.

Edit:I was wrong. My mistake


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

I´m sure WWE realizes how much talent they lost in Del Rio. With Bryan the best wrestler they had.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

had Ricardo Rodriguez not been released I do not think this would have happened, but since that did happen, sadly I knew this was coming!

I loved their Face Runs!


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

chrisburr said:


> had Ricardo Rodriguez not been released I do not think this would have happened, but since that did happen, sadly I knew this was coming!
> 
> I loved their Face Runs!


Ricardo's release means absolutely nothing in connection to ADR's release. They haven't even been on screen together for about a year.

Ricardo was bottom of the totem pole, a release like his would have no influence on the releasing of a higher tier talent like Del Rio just because they have history. Especially seeing as Ricardo wanted to leave.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

HoundsofJustice23 said:


> Actually, ADR was in AAA and CMLL.


Those aren't "indy promotions" . Just because you're ignorant doesn't make them smaller than they are.


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

Heath Slaughter > Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

HoundsofJustice23 said:


> Actually, ADR was in AAA and CMLL.


Yeah, those lil' independent promotions CMLL and AAA, with their events held in 15,000+ capacity arenas.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

"What is Rio del Alberto doing here at the impact zone?!" :cool2


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Del Rio needed to be fired - he physically attacked a co-worker for crissakes. And not a fellow wrestler who seemingly have a different code, but a social media nerd. Can you say epic lawsuit if he wasn't fired? Still will probably be sued anyways, but firing Del Rio will give them a defense against any eventual court finding.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

This is such great news. He's the number 1 guy I wanted to see fired. Complete waste of a roster spot even though he was a really good worker.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Wow, that is a shock. Alberto may have said "fuck it, i plan in leaving soon anyway" and took whatever frustrations that he may had out on someone. Thats my speculation after reports in the past of him not being happy with how he was being used or whatever.

The guy is talented in the ring, but he isn't fun to watch at all. Thank goodness that we wont get ADR vs. Sheamus or ADR vs. RVD anymore. They will have to find someone else to be another version of JBL.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

I never liked him,but I'm dying to know what he did.::


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good riddance.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Not sure why some are surprised that he got fired. That's how it works in the real world. One can get fired from a regular job for doing the same thing.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

ShaWWE said:


> Not sure why some are surprised that he got fired. That's how it works in the real world. One can get fired from a regular job for doing the same thing.


I am surprised about the partying reaction of people.

Del Rio's matches had a big role in the quality of the shows.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Another dark day for wrestling


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Another dark day for wrestling


This, absolutely.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



> While details are still coming in from various sources & wrestlers, the story going around this morning is that Del Rio slapped a Social Media Manager at this weeks television (Likely Raw, since he wasn't on Smackdown).
> 
> The lead up to the confrontation started in catering, when sombody (assuming a catering staff member) asked the person (the Social Media Manager) to clean off his plate. The social media manager then joked about how that's "Del Rios Job".
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/35594/Major-Alberto-Del-Rio-Update/


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Ummm he was on Main Event which is taped on Tuesdays before SD....


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



> The Social Media Manager didn't apologize and then smiled at him, so Del Rio slapped him


 irresistible urge to wipe that shit eating grin :lol


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Queendom9617 said:


> I'll never understand the people happy to see someone lose their job and source of income. Especially in this economy.
> 
> So he didn't entertain you crybabies, I get it, and I agree, he was boring, but some of you smarks are so low. Smh.


I think most people aren't happy about the guy losing his job per se, but they're happy that they won't have to see him on TV anymore because they don't like his character. There's no ill will towards the man behind the character.


----------



## Steve-a-maniac (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Act like a bitch, get slapped like a bitch. Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

The guy he slapped was kind of being a little rude and insulting IF this story is true


----------



## NewNewNewNewWO (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Wait, so who now will face Sheamus on a weekly basis?


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

I'm not willing to believe a report that isn't aware that ADR was indeed at the TV taping on Tuesday.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

So many stories coming out of this!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

If he throws a hissy fit and assaults someone over a joke, he deserves to lose his job. If any of us hit a coworker in our jobs we'd be fired.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Unprofessional and stupid, but not really warranting a release if true. Perhaps they have a strict policy against putting hands on other employees besides other in ring talents. I mean, think if he had an office job? He'd be fired and perhaps have legal action taken against him.

I'd imagine it happened Tuesday night if this story is true, but, uh, they didn't even realize he was on Main Event.


----------



## Dynamite madness (Mar 23, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> I'm not going to go into too much detail since this is completely off topic, but my reasoning stems from the fact that he was a spot monkey with little to no actual in ring ability and complete disregard for storytelling, he is, without a doubt, one of the worst mic workers in the history of pro wrestling, and his charisma is based entirely on the fact that he was willing to take high flying spots and had a look that was somewhat unique and different and made him easy to get behind. He was horrible, at basically everything. There is nothing good about him. And it doesn't help that he's a shitty human being as well.



First of all you only know what you hear from the IWC. He is NOT a spot monkey, If you really start actually Researching him, you will find that he is underrated for his work. If you want to see some of his best Highflying stuff, just look at from 1999-2001. That's skill. That's a pro wrestling style. He is well rounded too. He showed Technical Skill against Triple H, HBK, MVP and Shelton Benjamin and Brawling Skills against Undertaker on Smackdown, all in 2008. Jeff Hardy is one of the best Storytellers I've ever seen. You should watch his match against the Undertaker on Raw. One of The Greatest matches EVER. He is an Awesome Seller and that is a Lost art. He is Not one of the worst, you're Exaggerating. Watch his promo on Smackdown 11/14/08, or His Promos Against Edge in 2009 and His Stint as a heel in 2010. Does he or Does He not Have charisma. One thing though, Jeff's promo skills do need work but so many wrestlers love working with him and Call him great in the Ring. You Don't know his Personal life, you can only know by what you hear and from the many wrestlers that worked with him, I hear he is nice. The Fans that meet him constantly say he is one of the Nicest Wrestlers they have ever met. Just because you hate him, Don't negate his Work in Pro wrestling.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Imagining this happening makes me lol.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

deathsonedesire said:


> Got bored and looked it up.
> 
> He had 14 singles matches against Sheamus, and 18 (with 17 of them happening in 2013-2014) singles matches against Ziggler.


Don't forget Kofi Kingston.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

It's called having restraint which doesn't seem to be too popular nowadays. Hearing my older brother talk about losing his job cause he got goaded into a fight by some young punk had me shaking my head.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

That's unfortunate.He was great in the ring and could talk on the mic (even if he repeated the same crap again and again)

On another note, that's one of the many reasons WWE should stop putting the world title on newcomers withing two years of their debut.Del Rio had 4 championship runs, and for what?It only devalues the title.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Chat shit get banged.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Mexican dishwasher joke? Classy.. surprised it was only a slap.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

ADR used to harass and brag about punching Miz right? ADR sounds like an asshole and the joke was made at his expense because he's a douche.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Winter's cooling said:


> That's unfortunate.He was great in the ring and could talk on the mic (even if he repeated the same crap again and again)
> 
> On another note, that's one of the many reasons WWE should stop putting the world title on newcomers withing two years of their debut.Del Rio had 4 championship runs, and for what?It only devalues the title.


That's like Cesaro for you without Championship run, But ADR had mic skills.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

the Social media guy told racist jokes

how come Del Rio was the one who lost his job?


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Lesson Del Rio learned, you have no right to stand up for yourself in business.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



King Of Zydeco said:


> If he throws a hissy fit and assaults someone over a joke, he deserves to lose his job. If any of us hit a coworker in our jobs we'd be fired.


Yeah, the Social Media Manager was probably joking, and grinned at ADR to illustrate that. But ADR likely misunderstood. 


ADR should've gone to HR if he was offended.


But really, fuck this story. Sounds fake.


----------



## Xchamp (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Well, if that's true, then it really sucks to get fired for not allowing some backstage shit to make fun of you. Sounds to me more like they were waiting for a reason to fire his ass and he gave it to them.
But honestly, that guy was pretty lucky to get out of that situation with just a slap. Could've got his face smashed easily.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> the Social media guy told racist jokes
> 
> how come Del Rio was the one who lost his job?


Indeed, if this is true Del Rio was just responding to a racial slur and quite justified in giving the person in question a slap. Yes, you should show restraint, but being overtly racist shouldn't be tolerated either. Be a STAR anybody?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Xchamp said:


> Well, if that's true, then it really sucks to get fired for not allowing some backstage shit to make fun of you. Sounds to me more like they were waiting for a reason to fire his ass and he gave it to them.
> But honestly, that guy was pretty lucky to get out of that situation with just a slap. Could've got his face smashed easily.


Pretty sure HR takes racism seriously, likewise with sexual harassment. If this is true, the manager's lucky that ADR hit him, otherwise he could've gotten penalized for being a racist dick.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Alberto Del Rio got into an altercation with someone on WWE’s website/social media staff at a recent television taping, which ultimately resulted in his release. As for why the company didn’t follow protocol by “wishing him the best in his future endeavors,” it’s because of nuclear backstage heat.
> 
> One thing that Brooks Oglesby pointed out that I believe bears repeating is what will go down as Del Rio’s final promo in WWE. In the opening segment of this week’s episode of Main Event, Del Rio cut a promo in Spanish about Laredo’s proximity to Mexico, which garnered him a pop. He ended up thanking fans for all their support over the years. Tom Phillips stated on commentary that Del Rio was playing to the Latinos in Laredo.
> 
> ...


via WNW


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Unprofessional and stupid, but not really warranting a release if true.


It's plainly obvious they are looking for excuses to release more people.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

"The lead up to the confrontation started in catering, when sombody (assuming a catering staff member) asked the person (the Social Media Manager) to clean off his plate. The social media manager then joked about how that's "Del Rios Job"."

:ti

The dude probably got away with it too.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope he goes to AAA.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Terminator GR said:


> It's plainly obvious they are looking for excuses to release more people.


ADR is their only Mexican draw ATM. Sin Cara doesn't count as he's jobbing on the WWE App.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Terminator GR said:


> It's plainly obvious they are looking for excuses to release more people.


I'm sure his sizable paycheck, issues in the past, and making his discontent with the company rather obvious probably did not help his case.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Mindy_Macready said:


> That's like Cesaro for you without Championship run, But ADR had mic skills.


If Lesnar wasn't around, Cesaro would probably champion right now.He'd still end up in the mid card, 2 years down the road, because that's how WWE rolls.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

I heard that the Social Media Guy saw they were running out of nachos in catering and began to tell everyone that you better get your nachos fast but when he told Del Rio he attacked him and then after the Del Rio beating he lays their on the floor in a bloody heap and says "now clean my plate, bitch."

true story.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

Zeb Colter should do a promo saying that he had Del Rio and Ricardo deported and that Rusev is next.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If the rumor was true and it was for attacking Kevin Dunn he should've broke those stupid buck teeth out of his face. He would've gotten a raise from me if I was running things if this rumor was true. You know I never really like people that say they hate someone whom they never met, but if there is anyone that I have actual "hate" for personally that I have never met, it would be Kevin Dunn.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Natecore said:


> I heard that the Social Media Guy saw they were running out of nachos in catering and began to tell everyone that you better get your nachos fast but when he told Del Rio he attacked him and then after the Del Rio beating he lays their on the floor in a bloody heap and says "now clean my plate, bitch."
> 
> true story.


You didn't finish the story.



Did he clean Del Rio's plate?


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

If that's the reason then I'm shocked they released ADR. I'm no fan but that social media manager had it coming. Saying it's 'Del Rio's job' is incredibly insulting as a performer. This is the same way that Orton got angry at a Mexican reporter for saying he was fragile. It's one thing to rib but to insult a performer like that is unacceptable. The fact that he didn't apologize and smiled probably all full of himself puts me uder the belief that Del Rio was clearly in the right.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Can't wait for the 'Alberto Rodríguez RF Shoot Interview'


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

You can't allow yourself to look like a bitch in the wrestling business. If this story were true (which I somewhat doubt because the article seems very unprofessional), Del Rio was pushed to a corner and couldn't get out of the situation without looking a fool. The manager got away with a slap, back in the day he would've lost a couple of teeth along with a broken nose and jaw.

You have to remember that Del Rio is a guy that's used to being regularly confronted by a gun in the locker room during his career in Mexico, so he's not really a guy you want to make jokes about.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



sesshomaru said:


> You didn't finish the story.
> 
> 
> 
> Did he clean Del Rio's plate?


idk, my buddy's friend's cousin visiting from Kuala Lampur didn't tell me that part. But why would he clean Del Rio's plate? Makes no sense so probably no.


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

When he slapped the guy, do you think he slapped his thigh also like he does in the ring to make the sound effect?


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

If this is true then good, the ignorant moron deserved to be slapped. Del Rio should of gone the extra mile and slapped the cross arm breaker on him.


----------



## Mysterio23 (May 5, 2012)

This guy was so lame, happy about his release. I don't wish unemployment on anybody, but he'll either go to TNA or AAA, so he'll be fine.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

I can't believe how many PG pussy fans support them releasing him over a little slap. He was one of their top guys and this ISN'T a normal office job, it's PRO WRASTLIN! This is my opinion on the situation:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0q44ALM7jo


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Was the media coordinator fired as well. If not, then this is a really shitty move by WWE. Racist jokes should never be tolerated.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

I'm surprised by how many people know Main Event exists I keep forgetting about it and Superstars.


----------



## schiops (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

While the employee clearly had it coming to him, unfortunately physical violence of any kind against anyone in any workplace is never tolerated, and would result in the same situation anywhere. Sometimes we do stuff in the heat of the moment and unfortunately this happened to Del Rio. In these kinds of situations you gotta have restraint and let a cooler head prevail. The best way to handle a situation like this is confront the person (Which Alberto did) and if they refuse to apologize you report them to HR. If Del Rio had done that, this guy for sure would have been fired as nowadays racism of any kind, even if intended as a joke, is never tolerated in workplaces. Instead, now the little sh#t who made the joke not only pretty much gets away with it, he also gets the satisfaction of seeing Del Rio get fired.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Some of the shit I'm reading in here smh.

No way most of you are black or spanish, I wish someone would make a spit-shine & clean joke or you should be used to cleaning because of your ancestors in slavery joke about me while I'm at work. Either y'all are pussy or y'all have no problem with someone being racist.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

That's Bullshit. Racist jokes aren't cool. If the guy would have apologized I don't ADR would have hit him. To make a joke like that isn't coo. What makes him think he could even make a comment about ADR like that. I'm willing to bet they weren't friends. I would've slapped his ass in the face as well. An incident like this happened to my brother about a month ago. Someone at his job asked another guy to get some cotton balls. They guy said to my brother, why don't you get them, picking cotton should come easy to you. My brother punched him dead in the face. My brother was suspended and the guy was moved to a different work shift.

I said this last night. IF this story is true, it's more to it then just a slap. Del Rio had to have gone off. To just fire him without a fine and/or suspension seems extreme...then again them budget cuts. I do believe his contract was up in October.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

This is probably because of the recent cuts so they are looking for the smallest reason to release someone. 

Guy shouldn't made the joke, ADR shouldn't have reacted unprofessionally but still didn't deserve release. Sucks for him though.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



sesshomaru said:


> Yeah, the Social Media Manager was probably joking, and grinned at ADR to illustrate that. But ADR likely misunderstood.
> 
> 
> ADR should've gone to HR if he was offended.
> ...


Have you ever had to deal with HR? Useless people. I don't blame ADR for slapping the taste out of the guy's mouth if it's true.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Flawless Victory said:


> That's Bullshit. Racist jokes aren't cool. If the guy would have apologized I don't ADR would have hit him. To make a joke like that isn't coo. What makes him think he could even make a comment about ADR like that. I'm willing to bet they weren't friends. I would've slapped his ass in the face as well. An incident like this happened to my brother about a month ago. Someone at his job asked another guy to get some cotton balls. They guy said to my brother, why don't you get them, picking cotton should come easy to you. My brother punched him dead in the face. My brother was suspended and the guy was moved to a different work shift.
> 
> I said this last night. IF this story is true, it's more to it then just a slap. Del Rio had to have gone off. To just fire him without a fine and/or suspension seems extreme...then again them budget cuts. I do believe his contract was up in October.


Not only do I applaud your brother, I green rep you as well :clap :clap :clap


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Good job wwe, with 1/8 of Mysterio, ADR and Sin Cara gone say good bye to the mexican market

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

If this is true then Del Rio was harshly released imo, the guy deserved to be slapped.


----------



## CENA=GREATNESS (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Yet Punk got a slap on the wrist, if even that, for hitting a fan repeatedly on live TV in front of Vince


ADR checks dude for his racist joke and ends up getting fired and called unprofessional



:kobe11


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



own1997 said:


> If that's the reason then I'm shocked they released ADR. I'm no fan but that social media manager had it coming. Saying it's 'Del Rio's job' is incredibly insulting as a performer. This is the same way that Orton got angry at a Mexican reporter for saying he was fragile. It's one thing to rib but to insult a performer like that is unacceptable. The fact that he didn't apologize and smiled probably all full of himself puts me uder the belief that Del Rio was clearly in the right.


Just saying that the Orton and Mexican reporter thing was staged.
Very well done though.

At the end of the original video, Orton storms off and you see him turn around for a second and move his hand across his chest like he way saying "cut".


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Why am I not surprised to see racism go unchecked in WWE?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



CENA=GREATNESS said:


> Yet Punk got a slap on the wrist, if even that, for hitting a fan repeatedly on live TV in front of Vince
> 
> 
> ADR checks dude for his racist joke and ends up getting fired and called unprofessional
> ...


It was ONE backhand, not repeatedly.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Not only do I applaud your brother, I green rep you as well :clap :clap :clap


Yea, I don't play that. My brother (that particular one) was in The Marines for 12 years. Definitely not a dude to fuck with. I actually got fired from a driving job last year because I punched a woman in the face a few times for racist comments. She had a reputation of doing that. We actually have a class action case against the owner because a lot of people have quit because of that bitch. She gets away with it because the owner is her cousin.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

What a fucking BOSS Del Rio is !!

Fuck that social media manager.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

With WWE being the only game in town, the workers need to form a union. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Flawless Victory said:


> That's Bullshit. Racist jokes aren't cool. If the guy would have apologized I don't ADR would have hit him. To make a joke like that isn't coo. What makes him think he could even make a comment about ADR like that. I'm willing to bet they weren't friends. I would've slapped his ass in the face as well. An incident like this happened to my brother about a month ago. Someone at his job asked another guy to get some cotton balls. They guy said to my brother, why don't you get them, picking cotton should come easy to you. My brother punched him dead in the face. My brother was suspended and the guy was moved to a different work shift.
> 
> I said this last night. IF this story is true, it's more to it then just a slap. Del Rio had to have gone off. To just fire him without a fine and/or suspension seems extreme...then again them budget cuts. I do believe his contract was up in October.


There are always going to be assholes in the world. Violence isn't going to stop that. Your brother deserved to be suspended and ADR deserved to be released. You can't just hit people if you don't like what they say. Take the high road and let them be ignorant.


----------



## CENA=GREATNESS (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



HHHGame78 said:


> It was ONE backhand, not repeatedly.












looks like a 2 hit combo to me


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Upon re-evaulating the situation, I think the social media manager should have been suspended. Yes, Del Rio was wrong to put his hands on him, but IF this is true and he was making a racist comment/joke then he should have been penalized. Not only is it offensive and plain wrong, it's unprofessional. If you do not know a talent or are not personal with them, then you should not be making jokes like that.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

For those saying he should be fired/get reprimanded, etc.... no he shouldn't. You act like a rude prick, you deserve to get slapped.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Flawless Victory said:


> Yea, I don't play that. My brother (that particular one) was in The Marines for 12 years. Definitely not a dude to fuck with. I actually got fired from a driving job last year because I punched a woman in the face a few times for racist comments. She had a reputation of doing that. We actually have a class action case against the owner because a lot of people have quit because of that bitch. She gets away with it because the owner is her cousin.


Hell nah, I'm on the same wave I refuse to let racism especially in the workforce go unchecked. We either gonna have a long talk where you apologize & never say anything like that again or I'm punching your teeth in. Your brother a real one (shoutout to all the Marines) & you a real one too that chick deserved it bruh.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

If this is truth im proud of Del Rio, that social media manager should know that mexicans are hot temper and we dont take shit from anyone

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

I like how this gets its own thread when I posted this update in the main Del Rio Released thread hours ago. :side:

- Vic


----------



## schiops (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

It may only be " just a slap", but as someone whose worked closely with HR in the past, I will tell you that HR loves stuff like this. They usually don't have very much to do, so whenever the littlest thing occurs they jump all over it and oftentimes make it a bigger issue than it is. I've seen people get fired over making seemingly harmless jokes with sexual innuendos and someone gets offended and reports them. In the case of a slap though, while it may seem small , it is still assault, even though the guy who made the joke and refused to apologize had it coming to him. In situations like this you gotta be "assertive"' rather than "aggressive". You confront the guy who made the joke. If he refuses to apologize, you report him to HR and he loses his job. That's how you get back at him. While hitting him must have felt good (and don't get me wrong the guy had it coming to him for being racist and disrespectful) , it only provides temporary satisfaction and will only get you in trouble and give the other guy the last laugh. You really want to get back at the guy? Report him to HR, he'll lose his job ( and make no mistake about it, he would have. Two things HR loves to jump on is racism and sexual harassment) and you have the satisfaction of knowing that you ruined the guy's livelyhood. Instead now not only did the guy who made the joke get away with it, he also got the last laugh.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

If that's true, and that's a big 'IF', then I have even more respect for Del Rio.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



CENA=GREATNESS said:


> looks like a 2 hit combo to me


I've just realised that Punk actually hits the WRONG guy fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



NewNewNewNewWO said:


> Wait, so who now will face Sheamus on a weekly basis?


Hopefully nobody :sheamus2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Can we get rid of Sheamus next


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

I imagine back in the day, this would not only be tolerated but encouraged!! 

WWE has gotten soft!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Mra22 said:


> The Social Media Manager didn't apologize and then smiled at him, so Del Rio slapped him.


lol'd at this bit, Del Rio went up a notch in my book. If this actually happened of course.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Fired over a few slaps? :kobe


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

If this is how it went down I wouldn't have fired him. I'm willing to bet if he hadn't slapped this guy nothing would've been done about a racist joke. I would've fined Del Rio, and maybe suspended him for a week or two.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

God bless him if he did smack Kevin Dunn Goof'd before leaving.

The WWE sure is losing great talent these days, Maggle. :jbl

You can save us from our own incompetence by buying access to the WWE Network for only...:cole3


----------



## big swill (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

IF this is true, at least from a corporate standpoint, both of them should have been fired. The manager should have known better than tom make any type of even borderline racist joke. I don't know of any company that can afford to tolerate that. But I also don't know of a company that can afford to allow another employee to run around slapping the piss out of people. I'm not saying the guy didn't have it coming, but an employee assaulting another employee is setting the company up for a huge lawsuit if action isn't taken, especially since there's established past behaviour from ADR. Del Rio is a shitbag, but there's two doors to handle situations like that: the door to HR or the back door to settle things old school. The problem with things like this is that you don't know both sides or how much is just rumor and hearsay.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



King Of Zydeco said:


> There are always going to be assholes in the world. Violence isn't going to stop that. Your brother deserved to be suspended and ADR deserved to be released. You can't just hit people if you don't like what they say. Take the high road and let them be ignorant.


F you. ADR didn't deserve to be fired. You know what happens when you take the holy high road?...people still fuck with you because you DON'T do anything so they think they can keep doing it because you won't say or do anything. This reminds me of the video of that skinny kid punching this fat kid and bullying him. The fat kid picked him up and slammed him right on his head. Then the mother wants to press charges against the fat kid, even though HER child was the bully. Like I said, IF this is what really happened, then I hope ADR slapped his soul outta his body.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

There's two sides to this. First of all, racism is not cool at all, and racists deserve to get slapped. On the other hand, if Del Rio can't even handle that remark without being agressive, that's not cool either.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Well now Alberto can join Ricardo in TNA :russo


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

The person he slapped deserved a lot more than what he got. I commend Del Rio and have gained more respect for him.


----------



## schiops (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Flawless Victory said:


> F you. ADR didn't deserve to be fired. You know what happens when you take the holy high road?...people still fuck with you because you DON'T do anything so they think they can keep doing it because you won't say or do anything. This reminds me of the video of that skinny kid punching this fat kid and bullying him. The fat kid picked him up and slammed him right on his head. Then the mother wants to press charges against the fat kid, even though HER child was the bully. Like I said, IF this is what really happened, then I hope ADR slapped his soul outta his body.


I agree that you can't just let someone get away with something like that, but you can handle the situation assertively rather than aggressively. You really want to get back at the little sh#t? If he refuses to apologize, repot him to HR, he loses his job and you get the satisfaction of knowing that you ruined his livelyhood. Slapping him doesn't really accomplish anything, it only provides brief satisfaction and at the end of the day the guy who was originally in the wrong gets the last laugh because he pretty much gets away with the remark he made, and Alberto ended up getting fired, giving the a-hole who made the joke satisfaction.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Anyway, Del Rio should've put him in the Cross Armbreaker legit.

The way I look at it, his contract was probably expiring during the next 30 days so they let him go as there would be no point in suspending him.

- Vic


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

So WWE protects a racist ? disappointed with them again, ADR acted normal imo, I would actually punch that social media guy direct to the nose until he start crying if he said that thing to me.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

The people talking about restraint have probably never faced racism. It's likely Alberto has heard this kind of stuff before, and when you have to deal with it over and over, with people blatantly disrespecting you for something you can't even control, sometimes it's really hard to "be professional and take the high road."

A suspension at most, and maybe mandatory anger management would have done. The social media manager however should have been fired, because it isn't hard to refrain from making a racist comment, and he should have known better.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

BotchSpecialist said:


> God bless him if he did smack Kevin Dunn Goof'd before leaving.
> 
> The WWE sure is losing great talent these days, Maggle. :jbl
> 
> You can save us from our own incompetence by buying access to the WWE Network for only...:cole3


HOW MUCH? You cut off before you finished?


How much can I buy access to the WWE Network for?!?


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

WWE is taking it too far w/this PG stuff, also this reminds me of when JBL was picking on joey styles and styles knocked him out lol what the 5 fingers say to the face...SLAP!!!


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

When you have a position called 'Social Media Manager'. You need to get slapped. Hard.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Cydewonder said:


> WWE is taking it too far w/this PG stuff, also this reminds me of when JBL was picking on joey styles and styles knocked him out lol what the 5 fingers say to the face...SLAP!!!


That's not what PG means.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

It's just dawned one me there'll be *no more...*

"That's the kick that won him a World Championship Michael!!!" :jbl


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

"OH MY GAWD RACISM!!!111!!1" 

I think it's pretty funny if the guy actually said that... ADR had a right to take offense but the rest of you, try to grow some thicker skin.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> It's just dawned one me there'll be *no more...*
> 
> "That's the kick that won him a World Championship Michael!!!" :jbl


No more Mexico's greatest export


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

LOL @ you people.

Go to work tomorrow and slap a fellow employee across the face. Lets see if you get fired or not. Such idiots here defending him. I don't care what the guy said putting your hands on a someone at work = fired.

And to make it worse it was a non-wrestler.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> That fucking sucks. Wasn't exactly a fan, but he had great matches.


True I wasn't a big fan either, But the guy could work . I'll miss him but maybe at some point he'll come back. Who knows.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hahahahahaha.

Thank you, you just made my day.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

If this is true then i would have slapped him too. The guy made a racial slur about Del Rio that obviously traveled throughout backstage to the point where Del Rio himself heard about it. 

Is Del Rio supposed to just accept that like a bitch and have everyone talking/laughing about it? The guy is an MMA fighter as well as professional wrestler. He isn't going to let a ''Social media'' worker fuck with him in person. 

If Del Rio was fired then the guy who made that remark should be as well. It's implied Del Rio gave him the opportunity to apologize and he didn't so he had it coming.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

If the racist part is true I don't blame ADR for doing what he did, or if he had done worse, but that's not how society works, no one can hit someone at their job for any reason. I've came close a few times at work, but I know that if I put hands on someone regardless of what they said that I will be disciplined and most likely fired and I would have no one to blame but myself. I'm not saying the guy shouldn't have had his ass beat, or saying ADR shouldn't have hit him, but in todays world you can't just slap someone and move on.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

Great, no more boring Del Rio storylines. Love it. He'll do well in AAA.


----------



## CENA=GREATNESS (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Kevin Lockard said:


> "OH MY GAWD RACISM!!!111!!1"
> 
> I think it's pretty funny if the guy actually said that... ADR had a right to take offense but the rest of you, try to grow some thicker skin.


how is it funny? you dont think it was racist?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

This is actually really shocking and it is a loss to the WWE to be honest, I know some people felt he was a bit boring but lets be honest the guy has constantly put on great consistent matches with every match he's been in, he's not that bad at the promo work either and was a pretty good solid talent, one of the best on the roster.

I hope that Del Rio finds happiness elsewhere and I'm just so glad I got to see him live also.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Lilou said:


> The people talking about restraint have probably never faced racism. It's likely Alberto has heard this kind of stuff before, and when you have to deal with it over and over, with people blatantly disrespecting you for something you can't even control, sometimes it's really hard to "be professional and take the high road."
> 
> A suspension at most, and maybe mandatory anger management would have done. The social media manager however should have been fired, because it isn't hard to refrain from making a racist comment, and he should have known better.


I've experienced racism from a multitude of sources because I'm mixed--imagine being the target of both prejudice white people and prejudice black people--and I learned early on that becoming angry or heated or letting people get under your skin to the point where you endanger your well being or livelihood is not worth it. It means they win and you had fuel to their bigoted fire by being violent and rash. Hit them where it really hurts and take proper legal and professional actions where they'll have to face the ridicule and consequences of their bigotry. 

Did the guy deserve to get slapped around? Of COURSE. But Alberto Del Rio was a professional and in a work setting. At his age he should know about proper restraints and clearly could have taken the proper steps to have that man either be suspended or to lose his job. 

IF and only IF this is the 100% truth then Del Rio should not have been fired and I agree with your proposed punishment. I believe the social media manager should have, at the very least, been suspended without pay.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Well I suppose cause it's wrestling, we should say it's a work eh? .... has that been said yet by anyone? lol


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I won't lie, Del Rio getting released doesn't really bother me to be honest. He doesn't interest me.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow. Didn't think ADR would be suddenly fired just like that. Is this their biggest talent release so far in recent memory?

Personally, I'm not exactly giddy about him being gone, but I wasn't exactly a fan of him, so neither am I sad about it. Guy was one of the best in-ring talents they had, but I could never get into his character. The only time I was interested in his character was when he had that short stint with him demanding some people in the crowd for their papers a year or two ago.

And if that report about him slapping a guy who made a racist joke was true, that's messed up. Either you can try to act professional and let the guy get away with taking away some of your dignity or you go for the short-term satisfaction of hitting the guy who insulted you, and promptly risk getting suspended or fired.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I can't believe people are saying that Del Rio was good at promos just because he got released.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Marrakesh said:


> If this is true then i would have slapped him too. The guy made a racial slur about Del Rio that obviously traveled throughout backstage to the point where Del Rio himself heard about it.
> 
> Is Del Rio supposed to just accept that like a bitch and have everyone talking/laughing about it? The guy is an MMA fighter as well as professional wrestler. He isn't going to let a ''Social media'' worker fuck with him in person.
> 
> If Del Rio was fired then the guy who made that remark should be as well. It's implied Del Rio gave him the opportunity to apologize and he didn't so he had it coming.


*You would smack a fellow employee and risk yourself of getting fired? Del Rio is an adult. He should've handled the situation like one instead of resorting to playground antics. I would've pulled that person to the side and have a long conversation with them. He's in the biggest wrestling promotion on the planet. On top of that, they showered him with countless pushes despite his lack of character. You can not go around and physically attack people ( unless it's in self-defense ). It puts a black eye on a company that has done a great job cleaning up their image over the years.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> I can't believe people are saying that Del Rio was good at promos just because he got released.


If you're referring to me, I've never said he was bad at promo's before he got released, he was alright at them, he wasn't bad at all.

I think the accent for some people is what was give and take with it, but he knew how to taunt his opponents, such as his wink and things like that, I enjoyed his promo's so I'm not gonna say different just because he was released.

He wasn't brilliant, but he wasn't bad either, Del Rio was a pretty good all rounder to be fair.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I was shocked when I saw on their website but I'm not sad to see him go


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Grown ups go to the boss and tell them there is a problem and one of the workers is being an asshole 

Children go hit people when they are mad


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Wow, I wonder who he beat up...must have been a top member of management if he's been sacked for it*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Racism is bullshit but you can't put your hands on people like that. Both should have been punished and same with Punk for hitting the fan.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Finally! great ring skills but got 0 charisma


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Racism is bullshit but you can't put your hands on people like that. Both should have been punished and same with Punk for hitting the fan.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why would you punish the fan as well?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*

If the racist part is true, then the employee should've been reprimanded.





Flawless Victory said:


> You know what happens when you take the holy high road?...people still fuck with you because you DON'T do anything so they think they can keep doing it because you won't say or do anything.



That's all fine & dandy, but here's the kicker: in the economy, there are a lot of people that can't afford to lose their job over hitting another employee. Laying a hand on someone else isn't going to pay the bills or put food on the table. When you have a problem, you go to the boss. If that doesn't work, you go to HR.





CenaBoy4Life said:


> LOL @ you people.
> 
> Go to work tomorrow and slap a fellow employee across the face. Lets see if you get fired or not. Such idiots here defending him. I don't care what the guy said putting your hands on a someone at work = fired.



Stop making sense.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

If you were in his shoes you will do the same: the guy makes a racist joke about you, you ask him for an apologie and he laughs in your face

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pedro Vicious said:


> If you were in his shoes you will do the same: the guy makes a racist joke about you, you ask him for an apologie and he laughs in your face


*No. You file a complaint and let a superior take care of it. Two wrongs don't make a right.*


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

₵A$H®;37958706 said:


> *No. You file a complaint and let a superior take care of it. Two wrongs don't make a right.*


This is WWE dude. 

If you do that, after allowing a random social manager to make fun of you, then you're going to be the laughing stock of the whole locker room for the rest of your life. It's a macho business and some fool just put Del Rio in a situation where he had to get aggressive in order to retain his "face".

Can you imagine the reaction on Vince when a 6'3, 240 lb man comes to him and complains about being picked on by a social media nerd? He would be laughed out of the building.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

To be honest I don't think this is a massive shock and his days with the WWE were probably numbered anyway. He's approaching 38 years old, was probably among the top earners on the roster, has been stuck in 'creative have nothing for you' hell for about the past year, was clearly never going to get a serious push again and has been talking about retiring for quite a while. With the WWE being in full-on cost-cutting mode it isn't particularly surprising that they've cut him the second he gave them an excuse to.

I will miss him, though. He was a really under-rated worker and could be entertaining when he wanted to. It's not his fault they stripped away everything that was good about his act.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

₵A$H®;37958706 said:


> *No. You file a complaint and let a superior take care of it. Two wrongs don't make a right.*


I didnt say it was the right thing to do but what most people will do

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

What most people will do...I wonder where you got that statistic.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Pedro Vicious said:


> If you were in his shoes you will do the same: the guy makes a racist joke about you, you ask him for an apologie and he laughs in your face
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


THANK YOU. If ADR approached him like a man and gave him the opportunity to apologize and the guy further insulted him by laughing in his face...I mean come the hell on. Yea, I can really see ADR running and telling Vince McMahon. Mr. McMahon, that mean perro is picking on me and he won't say sowwy. GTFOH.

Also reading through some of these responses, pieces of shit...pieces of shit everywhere. Fine you don't like his television character, but it seems as though some of you hate him personally.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

₵A$H®;37958706 said:


> *No. You file a complaint and let a superior take care of it. Two wrongs don't make a right.*


See I don't see the slap as wrong, in this scenario. I think the line many people have which states that physical sensations are disproportionately more important than mental/psychological experiences is arbitrary.

Personally I'd be far angrier and generally more affected by somebody implying that 'menial cleaning jobs are for non-whites like him' than I would brief and moderate physical pain. That would frustrate me and bring about a dark, nasty mood that would linger for a long time and twist me by making me feel like a coward and a fool for not slapping that smile off their face.

I'm going to speculate that this is the experience of racism that the majority here can't relate to - it eats at you, mocking you for letting it happen all the while. Obvious note: some stranger on the internet telling you to experience it differently while offering no suggestion as to how does absolutely nothing; it's like telling somebody "you should have hardened scales, then you wouldn't be susceptible to cuts".


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

On my phone with shitty reception on the bus from work - any more news on this? Or just what's in OP?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

If that story is true, I don't envision the social media geek being employed for long.

The boys will most likely make that little cunt's life a living hell until he quits. They won't physically touch him, but they'll find ways to fuck with him. You don't disrespect one of the boys like that. If he continues to work there with impunity, then it just shows the WWE locker room is in a shitty state and comradery is at an all time low.

If this happens 3 months ago, Del Rio is just given a suspension or a fine.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Flawless Victory said:


> THANK YOU. If ADR approached him like a man and gave him the opportunity to apologize and the guy further insulted him by laughing in his face...I mean come the hell on. Yea, I can really see ADR running and telling Vince McMahon. Mr. McMahon, that mean perro is picking on me and he won't say sowwy. GTFOH.
> 
> Also reading through some of these responses, pieces of shit...pieces of shit everywhere. Fine you don't like his television character, but it seems as though some of you hate him personally.


It's because people don't have a life and they pour their frustration in here.

Same happened with Big Dave and his last run.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I never wish anyone to lose their job. I never liked his character and could never see what the deal was with this guy, I wont miss him at all but have no ill feelings towards the guy. If he was insulted then he did what he had to do and suffered the consequences, these things happen. Hope he finds employment somewhere else.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



CENA=GREATNESS said:


> how is it funny? you dont think it was racist?


I'm a fan of offensive humor (which includes racist humor) so yeah, it was funny. I don't see how making a passing joke has some kind of serious racist implications to it. That's the pussification of society for ya.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> No. You file a complaint and let a superior take care of it. Two wrongs don't make a right.












- Vic


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The way is see it is if someone makes a racist remark and flat out refuses to apologise, then it's open season on them. Well done Alberto.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Well I suppose cause it's wrestling, we should say it's a work eh? .... has that been said yet by anyone? lol


Yes. It's just that they report it as a Headline on WWE.com, and not their corporate page. Secondly they use his character name and not his real name. There were some other things I just can't be bothered to look back for it.


But remember, it's the double u double u e! Anything can happen here!


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

Wait, it makes no sense the event is reported to have happened at an event likely Main Event. He did cut that promo which seemed like foreshadowing but if the event happened at Main Event why was he released two days later?


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh god, I hope he smacked the hell out of Kevin Dunn.

That beavertoothed motherfucker would deserve it.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TasteOfVenom said:


> Wait, it makes no sense the event is reported to have happened at an event likely Main Event. He did cut that promo which seemed like foreshadowing but if the event happened at Main Event why was he released two days later?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Batz said:


> Yes. It's just that they report it as a Headline on WWE.com, and not their corporate page. Secondly they use his character name and not his real name. There were some other things I just can't be bothered to look back for it.
> 
> 
> But remember, it's the double u double u e! Anything can happen here!


I was joking, but yeah


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So some low level social media guy is quite rude to Del Rio, refuses to apologise and gets pimp slapped and still has a job? How is that fair i mean if the guy hadn't been rude Del Rio wouldn't have felt insulted


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

Batz said:


>


Either that or WWE tried to smooth the situation over it didn't work out and decided to release him.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> So some low level social media guy is quite rude to Del Rio, refuses to apologise and gets pimp slapped and still has a job? How is that fair i mean if the guy hadn't been rude Del Rio wouldn't have felt insulted


But that's not how life works. You can't punch people because they're assholes. Actually you can, but it's not going to end well for you in a workplace.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

TasteOfVenom said:


> Wait, it makes no sense the event is reported to have happened at an event likely Main Event. He did cut that promo which seemed like foreshadowing but if the event happened at Main Event why was he released two days later?


That's what I said yesterday. That's why I'm saying something else must've happened. It says unprofessional conduct AND an altercation. Maybe(and of course I'm speculating as hell) The incident happened Tuesday after mainevent. Del Rio could've been called to the wwe hq and went off on someone there. Maybe "they" wanted Del Rio to apologize and he refused.


Also, can someone post a gif of ADR slapping Big Show that one time and of him back handing Ricardo Rodriguez backstage


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Flawless Victory said:


> F you. ADR didn't deserve to be fired. You know what happens when you take the holy high road?...people still fuck with you because you DON'T do anything so they think they can keep doing it because you won't say or do anything. This reminds me of the video of that skinny kid punching this fat kid and bullying him. The fat kid picked him up and slammed him right on his head. Then the mother wants to press charges against the fat kid, even though HER child was the bully. Like I said, IF this is what really happened, then I hope ADR slapped his soul outta his body.


fpalm

That's one way of looking at it and it's one that a lot of people have. But the majority of people have agreed that it's not acceptable to hit people for saying something you don't like. Just because you think violence is justified because of what someone says, that doesn't mean you can live by your own rules outside the boundaries of the law. You assault someone, you get punished. End of. Hurl every insult under the sun at them if you want, but when you lay your hands on someone else, you've broken the rules that we've set as a society and you should be reprimanded.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



King Of Zydeco said:


> fpalm
> 
> That's one way of looking at it and it's one that a lot of people have. But the majority of people have agreed that it's not acceptable to hit people for saying something you don't like. Just because you think violence is justified because of what someone says, that doesn't mean you can live by your own rules outside the boundaries of the law. You assault someone, you get punished. End of. Hurl every insult under the sun at them if you want, but when you lay your hands on someone else, you've broken the rules that we've set as a society and you should be reprimanded.


I NEVER said ADR shouldn't have been reprimanded. I said he shouldn't have been FIRED. Also yea I'm one of many, you talk shit, you get hit, especially when given the opportunity to make it right and you don't.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

I would have figured since he was never reported to have a history of trouble his first offense would be suspension maybe without pay.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Flawless Victory said:


> I NEVER said ADR shouldn't have been reprimanded. I said he shouldn't have been FIRED. Also yea I'm one of many, you talk shit, you get hit, especially when given the opportunity to make it right and you don't.


So if I had a job in a supermarket and a co-worker said something offensive to me and didn't apologise, I can punch him in the face and not be fired? Your argument is ridiculous. Maybe you're in high school or something where the worst you'll get is a detention, but when you get into the real world you'll learn soon enough that hitting people for things they say isn't tolerated.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



King Of Zydeco said:


> So if I had a job in a supermarket and a co-worker said something offensive to me and didn't apologise, I can punch him in the face and not be fired? Your argument is ridiculous. Maybe you're in high school or something where the worst you'll get is a detention, but when you get into the real world you'll learn soon enough that hitting people for things they say isn't tolerated.


In the high school that I went to here (Westview), they actually walk you out in handcuffs if you hit someone. Even if it's retaliation for being hit.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*If you see Del Rio in the front row with his wrestling gear on + a t-shirt come Monday Night; it's a work.

Otherwise!, we need to know more info!*


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Kevin Lockard said:


> In the high school that I went to here (Westview), they actually walk you out in handcuffs if you hit someone. Even if it's retaliation for being hit.


Same happens here though I always said they should just build a boxing ring and let people settle it in a boxing ring.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



King Of Zydeco said:


> So if I had a job in a supermarket and a co-worker said something offensive to me and didn't apologise, I can punch him in the face and not be fired? Your argument is ridiculous. Maybe you're in high school or something where the worst you'll get is a detention, but when you get into the real world you'll learn soon enough that hitting people for things they say isn't tolerated.


High school was long ago for me. You don't know anything about ANY of the things I've had said to me. If someone said something racist to you, I don't care if you work at McDonald's, and you slapped said person in the face then no. I wouldn't fire you. Racism is NOT ok. YOU may not be someone who would respond physically, that's fine kudos to you. I know A LOT of places where saying something racist would get you killed.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Kevin Lockard said:


> In the high school that I went to here (Westview), they actually walk you out in handcuffs if you hit someone. Even if it's retaliation for being hit.


Society is so messed up these days. Back in the days the teachers would let us finish our fights and only intervene when someone got knocked out/lost.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



Flawless Victory said:


> High school was long ago for me. You don't know anything about ANY of the things I've had said to me. If someone said something racist to you, I don't care if you work at McDonald's, and you slapped said person in the face then no. I wouldn't fire you. Racism is NOT ok. YOU may not be someone who would respond physically, that's fine kudos to you. I know A LOT of places where saying something racist would get you killed.


Yeah, it's true that there are a lot of places where saying racist things will get you killed. But that doesn't mean that it's justified. You can have your own moral justification for hitting someone, but you can't complain when you get punished for it. If you feel that your life is under threat from racism, that's one thing. But a harmless Mexican dishwasher joke? Come on. Nobody died, there's no reason to slap someone across the face. ADR was in a professional environment. It's his own stupid fault for getting himself fired if he behaved like that. Although none of this is confirmed yet, so there's emphasis on that "if."


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this was the first thing i thought of


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer on ADR: "Next TNA champion is not a joke."*



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> ADR/Nakamura
> ADR/Honma
> ADR/Okada
> ADR/Naito
> ...


:sodone


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

one day with no internet and this happens

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Always liked Del Rio, shame he had to go out like this.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Its a work


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*No matter where you work, if you attack somebody then you should be fired, no matter what your position is in the company. That being said, this could be a work and we all may be debating over nothing.*


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Major Alberto Del Rio Update*



King Of Zydeco said:


> Yeah, it's true that there are a lot of places where saying racist things will get you killed. But that doesn't mean that it's justified. You can have your own moral justification for hitting someone, but you can't complain when you get punished for it. If you feel that your life is under threat from racism, that's one thing. But a harmless Mexican dishwasher joke? Come on. Nobody died, there's no reason to slap someone across the face. ADR was in a professional environment. It's his own stupid fault for getting himself fired if he behaved like that. Although none of this is confirmed yet, so there's emphasis on that "if."


Oh definitely. There's still that big IF. A joke like that might seem harmless to you. Try a cotton picking joke with a black person. Also him allegedly slapping the guy was probably more to do with the guy's response when ADR approached him for an apology. It's all speculation anyway. No one else is talking yet. Just Meltzer and he's hit and miss...more miss from what I've seen.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

If it's true and someone made a racist joke at the expense of Del Rio, and Del Rio acted like a man and knocked sense into whoever it was, and then ADR was actually fired for it then that's ludicrous, no?

Does it show that being racist if you're just joking is okay, but reacting to racist jokes isn't?

Reacting to what I've read than I'm amazed, but just as possible that's not what happened. I guess the people reading the Observer will go up this week...

If this is a work though, it's interesting. I can't see how ADR would be someone who could benefit from something like this anymore than anyone else and would seem a bizarre pick, but I would definitely be interested in it.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Be A Star. (if the racist thing is real)


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Love how a lot of the people that are okay with ADR being fired for a few slaps to a guy at backstage instead of acting professional were okay with Punk not just slapping but KO a innocent fan on live TV, you people always amaze me xD


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Brodus Clay said:


> Love how a lot of the people that are okay with ADR being fired for a few slaps to a guy at backstage instead of acting professional were okay with Punk not just slapping but KO a innocent fan on live TV, you people always amaze me xD


Didn't Batista push a radio show D.J. in/from Canada who was jaw jacking him? I remember the D.J. got fired.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Flawless Victory said:


> Didn't Batista push a radio show D.J. in/from Canada who was jaw jacking him? I remember the D.J. got fired.


I don't remember the part about the D.J. getting fired :cool2, what I'm saying suddenly people here are acting like if fucking WWE was a place with 100% respect environment, when more probably backstage it's full of high school antics.... ADR was just a victim of budget cuts they just want any excuse to fire people.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> Didn't Batista push a radio show D.J. in/from Canada who was jaw jacking him? I remember the D.J. got fired.


Yup the guy was drunk and being a dick


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Alright! This is a work.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

no you don't smack someone at your job if they tell a racist joke, you tell the boss and since you're one of the 'top' wwe wrestlers and he's some nobody he gets fired.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

After reading the most recent tweets from WWE, I'm more inclined to think this is a work or the guy who runs their Twitter was the one who ADR slapped, if true.

Calling him Alberto and acknowledging something like this, in this way, just seems too honest and abrupt for WWE. They are a faceless machine when it comes to things like this. Bizarre.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

wAnxTa said:


> Alright! This is a work.


 it's fake? this would be the first time they work on me. Gonna wait for Monday.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

Also the fact that they would put it as a headline makes it more likely a work.. I mean when Punk's contract expired.. No headline nothing..


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmmm. An elaborate work? Am interested to see where this goes, if anywhere...


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Reading those tweets, I had to click on the page to make sure it was the real WWE page and not just RT'd from someone propped up to look like it, as I didn't believe it to be true.

So strange. WWE rarely shows face for stuff like this.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

RT'd by Trips, looking more likely to be a storyline: https://twitter.com/TripleH


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

If it's a troll then WWE is resorting to some bush-league shit to get us interested in their characters.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Still think that this is legit, but I'm starting to change my mind. It could be a case that they guy that got slapped tweeted this, but would WWE let him? Maybe an angle for Summerslam?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

For fuck sake. If this turns out to be a work and the start of another push then god fucking help me.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

start a storyline with a wrestler no one cares about by firing him and calling him out on twitter. where would that go?

i'm starting to think del rio really fucked up worse than some 'slap' and wwe is very unhappy about it


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Definitely leaning towards a work.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

It's also possible that this is a shoot turned into a work when the racism angle came out of it.

Also, remember that the guy Del Rio slapped worked in the social media department, so for all we know, this is the guy on Twitter defending himself.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it's more likely WWE making an example of him. That's why they're tweeting about and it wasn't tucked away in the bottom of their headlines. Make an example, shame him, and set a public precedent.

I'm saying shoot just so I don't look like most of you twats who went well into June thinking the CM Punk deal was a work.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

wAnxTa said:


> Alright! This is a work.


Either it's a work or WWE has some serious double standards.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

Since the rumor going around is he got into a physical altercation with the WWE social media manager, I think it's possible this is just the guy using the WWE Twitter to vent.

It would make sense that someone responsible for their social media would have access to the WWE Twitter.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Zigberg said:


> For fuck sake. If this turns out to be a work and the start of another push then god fucking help me.


I still doubt but if that happens I would make this my new sig :cool2


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> start a storyline with a wrestler no one cares about by firing him and calling him out on twitter. where would that go?
> 
> i'm starting to think del rio really fucked up worse than some 'slap' and wwe is very unhappy about it


Potentially, apart from this being a work, is the most apt reasoning.

Either way, it's interesting. Interesting, out-of-the-blue to do something like this with ADR if a work, but the first time I've ever seen anything like this from WWE if it's real.

It has us talking, and for the first time in a while it has me reading dirt sheets, refreshing this thread and going through Twitter to get the craic; I'd be happy to see ADR show up on Monday in jeans and a sweatshirt and beat up Michael Cole.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

GOAT WORK! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## deathsonedesire (May 28, 2014)

They sure did take it far if it's actually a work then...


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

IF this is a work, I'd predict an ADR face turn against the Authority. Probably just making an example out of him ,though.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> Its a work. This is just not how the WWE announces releases.


Told you.


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow..


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

BarneyArmy said:


> Told you.


Yup.

And the guy in your avatar is coming back too.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Okay this is fake then. WWE never post on twitter and the front page about releases. We got worked.


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

Maybe its not actually a work though and they're responding to the big rumor about the thing being caused because one of their employees was being racist towards Alberto?

The last thing they want is bad press over one of their employees being racist.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This is either a work or someone in charge of WWE's Twitter account is going to get fired. I think it's the former.

WWE *FINALLY* did it. They made me interested in Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## deathsonedesire (May 28, 2014)

TheOaths said:


> Maybe its not actually a work though and they're responding to the big rumor about the thing being caused because one of their employees was being racist towards Alberto?
> 
> The last thing they want is bad press over one of their employees being racist.


And if it is a work, what would this even accomplish? Is Del Rio going to feud with the social media guy on TV?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Judging by the tweets, either 

1) It's a work cause no company like WWE would tweet something so personal on their official twitter account which says nothing no more edgy then "Darren Young is gay, how cool and diverse!"

2) He did hit the social media guy who is fucking pissed.

3) He beat Stephanie McMahon and threatened to rape her corpse to explicit that sort of reaction from WWE. Seriously, no well wishes in future endeavours and specific details about release.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wait, Rio is still employed?

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I want the Social Media guy to get a tron with music theme xD


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Del Rio is not only a great wrestler, but hes also a very intelligent man, pretty sure this is a work.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

deathsonedesire said:


> And if it is a work, what would this even accomplish? Is Del Rio going to feud with the social media guy on TV?


Del Rio has more buzz around him than ever before. He could easily come in and feud with someone from The Authority, whether it's Orton or Rollins (he's not big enough for HHH). He had matches with Reigns and Ambrose on TV recently and lost them all, so you can tie that into it.

I think the tweet is a work... and if it's not, that social media guy is bitter and will probably get fired for it. But I think it's a work after that tweet.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

TheOaths said:


> Maybe its not actually a work though and they're responding to the big rumor about the thing being caused because one of their employees was being racist towards Alberto?
> 
> *The last thing they want is bad press over one of their employees being racist.*


What would have been worse is if the weasel who ADR allegedly slapped went to TMZ or whomever with it before WWE had a chance to handle it in house. 

Then it becomes a shit storm about how WWE lets their performers assault defenseless staff members. It blows up their Be A Star campaign and makes the company look shitty.

Everyone will look over the fact as to why he got slapped. They always do.

IMO they're making a public example out of him and trying to turn a negative situation into a positive. They'll come out of this smelling like roses to hose who matter because they'll present it as "he was unprofessional and we have zero tolerance!"


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

Could it be a work? Short answer yes, but long answer is doubt it's a work. What would the payoff be Wrestlemania 31 Alberto Del Rio vs Social Media dude in a tweet on a pole match? Where the winner gets to tweet about it?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> start a storyline with a wrestler no one cares about by firing him and calling him out on twitter. where would that go?
> 
> i'm starting to think del rio really fucked up worse than some 'slap' and wwe is very unhappy about it


Agreed..

No way this shit is a work...because that would mean WWE is too stupid to realize the potential of firing Ziggler would be way bigger...the guy is already over because fans think he is getting the shaft.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TasteOfVenom said:


> Could it be a work? Short answer yes, but long answer is doubt it's a work. What would the payoff be Wrestlemania 31 Alberto Del Rio vs Social Media dude in a tweet on a pole match? Where the winner gets to tweet about it?


A Cena heel turn :zayn3


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

Swerve! Vinny Ru is back in the Dubya Dubya EEEE?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

If it's a work WWE went to great lengths.

Feinstein mentioned Del Rio slapping a crew member earlier in the week before Del Rio was fired, so that means WWE worked Rob and staged that altercation. Kuddos to them.

If it is a work it's also smart of WWE to have Del Rio's last match and farewell promo be on the prime time show that everyone watches. It really got the angle over having the millions and millions and millions who watch Main Event pontificate "Huh. I wonder what that was all about with Del Rio's promo?"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Not sure why people are claiming this is a work. I hope it is as I love me some ADR but I think this is a total shoot.*


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Ppl dont appreciate what they have till its gone. Now all yall showing your true colors and DAt #ADRSupport


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

To me it seems like WWE had no plans to renew his contract and Del Rio didn't want to either, since he lost the World Heavyweight championship at last year HIAC ppv, the guy looked bored, they just find a reason to terminated him.

Like I said before probably he will go back to Mexico, his WWE run offers him the opportunity to sign a big contrat there, he will virtually a God there.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Wasn't the guy that got slapped the social media manager? Maybe he's in charge of the WWE twitter account and posted that to put heat on ADR.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Deptford said:


> Ppl dont appreciate what they have till its gone. Now all yall showing your true colors and DAt #ADRSupport


Been a Rio mark since his first feud with Show when he ran the fucker over. :mark:

Not my fault he's had no direction since his feud with Ziggler.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

No way this is a work. The dude ADR bitch slapped was a social media manager. He's probably the one that tweets for wwe. He's responding to all the negativity and backlash from fans calling WWE racist. That and his jaw still hurts  It can't be a work, it's too out of leftfield and WWE was doing fuck all with Del Rio.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Not sure why people are claiming this is a work. I hope it is as I love me some ADR but I think this is a total shoot.*


Because they refuse to get got.

but if it is a work, think of all the money this will draw! 

They planted the seeds for this by staging an altercation between Del Rio and a staff member in front of some internet newsboys. Then, they had him job to Swagger, let him cut a farewell promo that nobody saw because it was on Main Event, and then BOOM they fired him! Then to really hook the marks in, they sent tweet about how Del Rio was fired for unprofessional actions!

See, what will happen next is, on Raw, Del Rio will return and will get a reaction like Gehrig returning to the stadium! He'll turn instant babyface now and work a program against the social media geek who works for the Authority! He's gotta turn babyface, right? I mean, what is more babyface than slapping the social media guy? The crowd will really feel for with him and root for him now!

:ti

Fucking dolts.

If WWE did a cold firing, you would think they'd shoot something at a house show with an identified character so then a payoff can be delivered. Him slapping a nameless geek is not gonna get him or any angle over. What is the payoff?

As it is, WWE doesn't do keyfabe firings off TV. Nobody gets over that way. You do it on Raw. Hell, if Del Rio returned on Raw, 90% of the crowd would be like "Oh, it's Del Rio" because they never established his firing on screen. How can the fans miss you and get fired up if they're never told you left?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This is all so werid as fuck. But I like it :mark:

Summer of Del Rio? :hmm:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> This is all so werid as fuck. But I like it :mark:
> 
> Summer of Del Rio? :hmm:


We're in August. It's too late for the summer of anything, lol. They flopped on whatever summer angle they had in mind.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> We're in August. It's too late for the summer of anything, lol. They flopped on whatever summer angle they had in mind.


The Summer of Brie...


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> This is all so werid as fuck. But I like it :mark:
> 
> Summer of Del Rio? :hmm:


*Hahaha just imagine it, something like this is what all fans want but highly unlikely that we'd get.*


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

el dandy said:


> Because they refuse to get got.
> 
> but if it is a work, think of all the money this will draw!
> 
> ...


Well if they knew they were going to fire him I figured they would have buried him on his way out. Instead they had a great competitive match that Swagger just barely won.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't care if he got buried, Del Rio Vs. Helmsley would've been cool.

- Vic


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

wAnxTa said:


> Alright! This is a work.


:maury. This coming from the company employing Orton.

And jesus it's not a work. Just like Punk leaving and Bryan not being in the Rumble right.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Triple H retweeted the tweets... lol


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

he is gonna jump the rail on raw monday and be an anti hero and feud with the authority.. Stone Cold Del Rio


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

TasteOfVenom said:


> Well if they knew they were going to fire him I figured they would have buried him on his way out. Instead they had a great competitive match that Swagger just barely won.


He put over a guy on a show that nobody watches. That's what guys who are on there way out do. Now, sometimes they get squashed or it can be competitive.

They probably didn't want to leave a bad taste in his mouth in case they want to do business with him in the future when this issue goes away.

To me, the bottom line is this: They don't shoot big angles off camera. 

Anybody, please name me a time where WWE did an out of the blue keyfabe firing off TV and than brought it onto TV?

I can think of one. They did it with Matt Hardy and Edge. And the fans knew exactly what the deal was and there was a big natural payoff to be had.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

el dandy said:


> He put over a guy on a show that nobody watches. That's what guys who are on there way out do. Now, sometimes they get squashed and others it can be competitive.
> 
> They probably didn't want to leave a bad taste in his mouth in case they want to do business with him in the future when this issue goes away.
> 
> ...


Didn't the Daniel Bryan Tie-Gate or Matt Hardy firing where he literally showed up in RoH and even mentioned it in the feud with Edge?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

TasteOfVenom said:


> Didn't the Daniel Bryan Tie-Gate or Matt Hardy firing where he literally showed up in RoH and even mentioned it in the feud with Edge?


Bryan was legit. WWE had to appease sponsors and he was the fall guy. Once the heat died down, they brought him back.

I'm in the camp that believes Matt Hardy's was keyfabe. He worked 3 whole matches for ROH and WWE made the angle seem real by having him ambush Edge on multiple occasions while he was still "fired."

EDIT: and for people getting caught up on the "but they didn't use his real name!" please tell me where the real names for these wrestlers are on this press release: http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-releases-brodus-clay-evan-bourne-curt-hawkins-other-superstars-june-12-2014. Teddy Long. That's the only one.

Must be a work, because they keyfabed Ricardo, too: http://www.wwe.com/inside/ricardo-rodriguez-released-26531379


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I liked Del Rio. He's great in the ring and I really thought he was talented on the mic and had charisma, there was something about him. The problem was he's a prefect example of why you don't hotshot people into the main event. As much as I did like him, in no way did he deserve to hold a single world title, nevermind the numerous accolades they heaped on him. The guy was simply unover as all hell and did not in anyway belong in the main event with that kind of fan reaction. It was embarrassing and he will forever go down as one of the most if not the most unover world champion in WWE history. Now I don't think it's entirely Del Rio's fault: his gimmick was generic and he was never exactly booked well despite all the title reigns and whatnot, but it was what it was and it should not have been something in the main event. I find it hard to believe the average casual fan is going to notice he's even gone nevermind care in a month.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

el dandy said:


> Bryan was legit. WWE had to appease sponsors and he was the fall guy. Once the heat died down, they brought him back.
> 
> I'm in the camp that believes Matt Hardy's was keyfabe. He worked 3 whole matches for ROH and WWE made the angle seem real by having him ambush Edge on multiple occasions while he was still "fired."


I think Bryan was kay-fabed. They've had worse since that happened and never a debacle.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Del Rio wanted to leave anyways. WWE did him a favor instead of waiting for his contract to expire.

He will be in AAA in 3 months.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

People saying how you can't act the way Del Rio reacted, no matter if it is to racist comments. Then how do Chris Jericho, Jack Swagger, whichever Funkydactyl who tried to bribe the cop and others still employed? I just find it strange. 

What's worse? Having a physical altercation with a fan? Being arrested for driving under the influence and marijuana posession? Being arrested for driving under the influence and attempted to bribe the person arresting you? or slapping a co worker who made a racist remark about you?

Now, I'm not saying this IS what happened, who knows? But there are people saying WWE were right to fire Del Rio for acting the way he did, well - Publicly, a lot worse has happened. Something like this should have been settled internally, not resulting in a firing. I mean, Hayes used the N word as a seeming joke toward Henry and was suspended, if Henry had of punched Hayes, would you feel it would have been right for Henry to lose his job?

Again, not saying it's what happened because it's conjecture, but struggling to see how people feel ADR is in the wrong here. A professional would have sat there, took it and then went to the boss; I think it was a man's right to react the way he did. 

If anything, the star of Alberto Del Rio has been lifted 200% because of this. If he was let go during the cuts a few weeks ago, after an initial interest nobody would have cared, now his stock has risen particuarly for WWE's reaction here. It's bizarre WWE are referring to him in character, though. He isn't 'Alberto' anymore.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> What's worse? Having a physical altercation with a fan? Being arrested for driving under the influence and marijuana posession? Being arrested for driving under the influence and attempted to bribe the person arresting you? or slapping a co worker who made a racist remark about you?


All of that it's several times worse than what ADR did I'm having a lot of fun people trying to make it look like ADR did was absolutely catastrophic, CM Punk could kill a baby on RAW and I wouldn't be surprised some moron here would try to make it sound like even ADR did worse :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Technically he was seriously good, his match against Roman Reigns the other week was excellent, his character was going to rust though & his mic skills weren't anything special, but this is quite shocking.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmm that WWE tweet has made me very suspicious.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

> As noted earlier, Alberto Del Rio was released by WWE on Thursday. Del Rio apparently slapped either a WWE.com employee or someone that works in the social media department. Interestingly enough, the WWE Twitter account posted the following this afternoon regarding Del Rio's release, which was re-tweeted by Triple H:
> 
> "*@VivaDelRio is responsible for his own actions. If you're angry at anyone, be angry at Alberto. There's no excuse for a pro athlete not to conduct themselves in a professional manner.*"


Wreslinginc.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

TasteOfVenom said:


> I think Bryan was kay-fabed. They've had worse since that happened and never a debacle.


Bryan said himself it was a real firing as they thought he went too far. Plus it was during that time where they were Disney PG and going through Linda's election.

As for as ADR goes, maybe what he did was unprofessionally but there are people who did worse and still worked for the company. At most, he should have gotten suspended or fined. They just wanted an excuse to let him go.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Del rio's in ring skill was pretty good at times, although I couldn't stand his character. I won't miss him much.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

I am glad to see that people on social media are mad for this.

Viva del Rio e Viva la Raza.


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

*WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



> As noted earlier, Alberto Del Rio was released by WWE on Thursday. Del Rio apparently slapped either a WWE.com employee or someone that works in the social media department. Interestingly enough, the WWE Twitter account posted the following this afternoon regarding Del Rio's release, which was re-tweeted by Triple H:
> 
> "@VivaDelRio is responsible for his own actions. If you're angry at anyone, be angry at Alberto. There's no excuse for a pro athlete not to conduct themselves in a professional manner."



*It's a work guys, it's a work. They didn't mention his real name so it's definitely a work. 

:lol :lol :lol *


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

If its true he got released because he slapped a media manager, good riddance, such kind of behavior is not to be tolerated.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Not a big Deal that the wwe tweet said Alberto. That's his real first name. It would be different if the tweet read "Del Rio" is responsible for his own actions.


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-relea...awkins-other-superstars-june-12-2014-26386880

JTG's real name is Jayson Anthony Paul and they said JTG.....ITS A WORK JTG CONFIRMED FOR SUMMERSLAM


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

*sigh* Alberto is his real name. His name is Alberto Rodriguez.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

Crap, looks like it's a work.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

Sorry but WWE doesn't get a pass on unprofessional conduct either. And from the sounds of whoever posted those tweets, THEY are the unprofessional one.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

*Expect to see Del Rio in the front Row come Monday Night RAW; they can't throw him out because he bought a ticket.*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

This confirms it's a work.


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



southrnbygrace said:


> Sorry but WWE doesn't get a pass on unprofessional conduct either. And from the sounds of whoever posted those tweets, THEY are the unprofessional one.


*It's probably the nerd in the social media department that got b**** slapped by ADR that tweeted this. *


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

Damn, if this is the reaction to ADR being fired, what will happen if someone actually popular gets fired?


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

Sounds to me like they are trying to kill his credibility before he heads to AAA or wherever. Quite sad.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

This is freaking ridiculous


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

This makes me think that all of this may be a work. I wouldn't expect them to announce the release in such an unusual way and then address it in twitter so bluntly. That's just not WWE's way. Specially with Triple H retweeting that message.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



Wrastlemondu said:


> *Expect to see Del Rio in the front Row come Monday Night RAW; they can't throw him out because he bought a ticket.*


And this past Monday, Alberto Del Rio bought a ticket and _slapped_ a social media manager! Yknow John, it reminds me of the time Brie Bella bought a ticket, and you can see that footage and more all on the dubbelyoo dubbelyoo ee network for just 9.99 a month. :cole3


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

For what it's worth, Sheamus used to be advertised for a house show near me in September.

Last week, they removed Sheamus, and added Del Rio instead.

Del Rio is still being advertised as being here.....

ETA: Nevermind. He was still being advertised this morning, but I see he's been taken off now. Therefore, I don't think that it's a work, unless they're being really, really, meticulous.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Flawless Victory said:


> Not a big Deal that the wwe tweet said Alberto. That's his real first name. It would be different if the tweet read "Del Rio" is responsible for his own actions.


I always thought his real name was Jose. Learn something new.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



nWoWcWFan4Life said:


> *It's a work guys, it's a work. They didn't mention his real name so it's definitely a work.
> 
> :lol :lol :lol *



:lmao


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Necramonium said:


> If its true he got released because he slapped a media manager, good riddance, such kind of behavior is not to be tolerated.


Even if reports are true, that the person made a racist joke? Hey, I am white (and male - so totally privileged) , but surely the racism many people experience gives certain leeway to snap. It is not like he smashed his skull in, or broke his nose - it was a slap. 





PS I hate Feminists - because they are racist. And people calling me racist for hating religion - what you can logically reconcile to beliefs does not depend on skin color.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

I'm not excusing whatever Del Rio may have done, but honestly the WWE is certainly one to talk when it comes to calling others "unprofessional." As if shitting on 99.9% of your employees most of the time is super professional.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

HHH retweeting confirms it is a work.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

Why the hell would they waste an elaborate work on a guy whose contract expires soon anyway, and has said he has no intentions of staying with the WWE?

It's just WWE being petulant as always


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

Yeah it's a work. Everything in life is a work.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Its a work, its been confirmed in several sites now. They will re-push DelRio for a final run in the main event picture, to face Brock lesnar and Dolph Ziggler for the WHC


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



Protokletos said:


> I'm not excusing whatever Del Rio may have done, but honestly the WWE is certainly one to talk when it comes to calling others "unprofessional." As if shitting on 99.9% of your employees most of the time is super professional.


Wonder if HHH would have tweeted something like that back in the days when he was running with Shawn Michaels & the crew. Bastions of professional behavior!

People shouldn't throw stones just because they have a suit on now. There's no need to make further comments like this, when the dude already lost his job.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



Twisted14 said:


> Sounds to me like they are trying to kill his credibility before he heads to AAA or wherever. Quite sad.


Wouldn't surprise me they didn't use his real name on the website because they figured he'd use in AAA or TNA( lol ).


----------



## Devitt (Jul 8, 2014)

Nimbus said:


> Its a work, its been confirmed in several sites now. They will re-push DelRio for a final run in the main event picture, to face Brock lesnar and Dolph Ziggler for the WHC


Dolph? ?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

Saw this. Don't know if it was posted in the other thread or not:


> Posted on Rob Feinstein's facebook:
> 
> ADR update I was also told by someone who was there that this was involving a .com guy who works for their website and there are a few versions out there that one the guy said something racist to Del Rio or that Del Rio left catering and did not put his trash or plate away and a comment was made to him which made him snap. Again these are just the rumors that I was told but usually they are pretty dead on. ADR is one of those guys who does not take shit from everyone. He has a legit MMA background and is very well off. This was his last year in the WWE as he wanted out but decided to stay with the company for his last year because he was basically doing it for a friend. The office frowned down upon that because of his stance from what I told and I guess there were already hard feelings between the parties. No matter what you can be sure that he will be going back to Mexico but no doubt he will be a top name on the indy scene in the states for some time to come. We already have made contact for a bunch of signings and interviews so we will keep you posted.
> 
> This is the exact same story with the Big Show and a wwe.com guy.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

Someone else posted this on reddit. Obviously this is the social media guy, or someone close to him:


> There's a reason the social media manager hasn't been fired (and I can tell you that he hasn't).
> 
> The story isn't true.
> 
> It is being spread by del Rio to paint himself in a better light. He's sliding in to slander territory and the person he's talking about has already retained a lawyer.


The fact that he's posting that on reddit, makes me feel that it's probably not a work. That sounds completely personal, and I doubt they would go this far for a work. If so, they wouldn't have that posted on a random reddit, and they wouldn't be bringing up racism and lawyers, and going this far to make Del Rio look bad.

Obviously there's a lot of real bad blood, hence the petty tweets.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Necramonium said:


> If its true he got released because he slapped a media manager, good riddance, such kind of behavior is not to be tolerated.


If he just slapped him, nope - not right. 

If he was racially abused, then man to man I say it's fair. It's conjecture, of course, but again to reiterate, people acting like ADR tore this guys head off for no reason. If he was racially abused and then expected an apology from a man who just laughed, so he slapped him, to say he is in the wrong is just crazy.

I always thought wrestling, predetermined as it is, is frequented by men being men. Amazed at so many people who think he should have just went and told his boss. Seriously, I work as an Event Manager and an Office Manager, I'm the person people come to, if someone comes to me whilst being bullied then I completely understand, in that environment it is 100% correct. This isn't that environment.

If it had have been the N word to Make Henry and it was proved, would people feel the same?

I can see how it is unprofessional, but there are times when being a professional wouldn't be the right way to act as a man, and in my eyes this was one of them.

If ADR was fired for this, IF TRUE, and the employee was allowed to go on with his job then holy fuck, ludicrous. 

Hopefully it's just a work; no-one was racially discriminated against, no-one was slapped and all that would be hurt is the pride of all of those who REALLY know when something is real or not. You know, us wrestling fans who get annoyed when we fall for something and feel like marks, which we can't have! How dare we treat wrestling like we don't know everyone's real name and use words like "go home". We're too smart to fall for something, so when we fall for it, it's so stupid.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



LilOlMe said:


> Saw this. Don't know if it was posted in the other thread or not:


So whats that at end about Big Show? Hes a source of the story?


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

To me it wouldn't make much sense if Del Rio being released was a work. If his contract expires soon, and he has no interest in returning, then I don't see it being a work. Unless he changed his mind, who knows.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> So whats that at end about Big Show? Hes a source of the story?


This:


> MORE LEGAL TROUBLE FOR WWE AND THE BIG SHOW AS THEY ARE SUED BY FORMER EMPLOYEE
> 
> By Dave Scherer on 2013-04-11 13:00:34
> 
> ...


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/76...-as-they-are-sued-by-former-employee.html?p=1

Big Show remained employed, though. Dem budget cuts....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

I don't know how many times I have to tell you. Worked firings happen on TELEVISION and include the catchphrase "you're fired" in a grand, exclamatory fashion.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

..The heavy rumour going around now is that this is all set up to have him return as the leader of the new "Nation" make of that what you will...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

He'll be on Raw and slap HHH and call him a bitch and then a feud is born!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



nWoWcWFan4Life said:


> *It's a work guys, it's a work. They didn't mention his real name so it's definitely a work.
> 
> :lol :lol :lol *


isn't Alberto his real name?


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

Hahaha, those that think it is a work. Little secret, no one in the company liked him personally. Just needed an excuse


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



Arcturus said:


> ..The heavy rumour going around now is that this is all set up to have him return as the leader of the new "Nation" make of that what you will...


I don't think anything that happens off screen so only us smarks know is a work


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



scorejockey said:


> Hahaha, those that think it is a work. Little secret, no one in the company liked him personally. Just needed an excuse


I don't know about everyone. It wouldn't be surprising if hes was hate by Vince or management, because its rumored he was the one that blew up on Vince backstage at Raw over how bad the writing was in 2012.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

How is Del Rio painting himself in a better light? The guy hasn't even said a damn thing about this its all from OTHER PEOPLE


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Do not worry ADR fans, ADR is an educated man, my sources told me that he is going back to his roots of Architect


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

Pretty sure it's not a work, but if it somehow ends up being one, this was a brilliant way to make people give a fuck about Del Rio.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

Yeah, it's a work guys. Del Rio is going to be facing Triiple H at Wrestlemania.

That's how you guys sound.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

How immature can they honestly be?


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

If it's not a work then it's some weird shit. I've never seen a report on their website before listing the reason why they released someone, and then also calling the person out on Twitter? 

Dat be cray, son


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



Wrastlemondu said:


> *Expect to see Del Rio in the front Row come Monday Night RAW; they can't throw him out because he bought a ticket.*


Hasn't he got dishes to wash?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

I don't put it past WWE for a second to "angle" anything. Del Rio was up for contract renewal so a push for him as the next CM punk style of "F U you fired me" is plausible if he signed a new deal recently. 

He hasn't had any issues in the past with being a DB-so yes to me it sounds like a work.


----------



## Hulk4Rock (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



njcam said:


> Hasn't he got dishes to wash?


Why do you say that? I think your racism is showing but I hope not.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

BTW guys, if anyone still wants to mess around his Wikipedia page, it's unlocked again. :dance


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



Hulk4Rock said:


> Why do you say that? I think your racism is showing but I hope not.


I was only joking. I said it because the story is he got fired after confrontation with someone who mentioned he should be washing the dishes. I'm definitely not racist.

*The reason for Del Rio’s firing is rumoured to be a slapping incident. F4wonline reports that the star slapped a social media manager, who had joked that Del Rio should be washing the dirty plates in catering. Apparently someone had asked for his plate to be cleaned, and the social media manager said that was Del Rio’s job. The Mexican found out about this and confronted the manager, who simply smiled and refused to say sorry. Del Rio then slapped him.*


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



LilOlMe said:


> Saw this. Don't know if it was posted in the other thread or not:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LilOlMe said:


> Someone else posted this on reddit. Obviously this is the social media guy, or someone close to him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can these info be actually trusted though?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

ADR wanted out for a long time. WWE just did him a favor by not waiting till his contract runs out.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



nWoWcWFan4Life said:


> *It's a work guys, it's a work. They didn't mention his real name so it's definitely a work.
> 
> :lol :lol :lol *


Every fucking post you make, you get worse with every one. 

No way this is a work. No-one cares for ADR, his contract is up in 2 months, why would they do this? He acted unprofessional, WWE got upset so they decided to shit on him. Or if that Reddit rumour is true, that ADR has in fact made this story up to make people sympathise with him, WWE would be even more pissed, thus giving them a reason to damage his reputation. 

If this is a work then well done WWE. But it makes absolutely no sense why they would do it, with the budget cuts they are looking for reasons to release so it makes sense that it isn't a work.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

I don't know why everyone is assuming they know his contract. To my knowledge, that information isn't published by WWE. So, you're taking unverified facts and running with them because they're posted on internet news sites. 

What we actually know is ADR has been released at least as far as WWE.com says. That's the only official information we know. 

WWe.com stated it was for "unprofessional conduct". That is unusual but not out of the realm of possibility. In the past Sin Cara never even had an official release statement until long after he was no longer with the company. When Carlito was released they didn't publish it for whatever reason.

...and or course CM Punk's release wasn't actually published, although he had been "gone" for months. 

I personally don't think it's a work. The unusual manner of the release doesn't raise any question to me, because we've seen unorthodox releases before. We've also seen WWE go on a smear campaign in the past. Now, in the case of if it isn't a work we wouldn't actually know his contract situation anyway because we're getting them from unreliable sources. Had he re-signed a new contract we wouldn't know this. 

What is weird, to me, is that WWE.com made it the front page news article as they typically don't. I personally think we're looking at a situation that will end up in court one way or another and WWE are doing what they can to influence it's public image. Obviously, this won't matter in court, but WWE wants us to believe right now that Del Rio is completely in the wrong.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

I called this as a work at the start and it is starting to look more and more likely. So much doesn't add up.

1, When the news got broke it was the main article on wwe.com. When WWE cut loads of talents the other month I didn't notice that story being the number 1 story on the website.
2, His real name isn't mentioned.
3, The wwe tweeted about it and tagged Del Rio's twitter page originally.
4, Now this, another tweet tagging Del Rio, and it's a tweet that is so unprofessional that it can't be a serious one.

Remember when Del Rio was seen on Raw talking to Steph a few weeks ago? What if the Del Rio character has been fired, but he then comes back as a new character, maybe even under a mask to carry out The Authority's dirty work now that Kane appears to be off the scene?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

Not buying that ADR is making the racism thing up. It's not like WWE has a squeaky clean reputation when it comes to that. Hell, they've played it out in storylines ON T.V.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

I don't see any reason why Del Rio would be making up the racism thing. That story sounds completely realistic.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

The rumor going around now is that a WWE Social Media Manager or employee made a racist comment about a plate needing to be cleaned, when Del Rio heard about it he asked the employee or manager to apologize but didn't which caused Alberto Del Rio to cross a line. They fired Del Rio, but I can't understand why the racist individual is still employed. The person behind WWE's social media has made some borderline racist comments in the past. I am assuming that Del Rio had enough of that WWE Social Media Manager due to previous racist comments. Still does not justify Del Rio for hitting someone over a racist comment, but why still employ an uneducated racist bastard who instigates altercations via racism?


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*



CesaroSection said:


> Remember when Del Rio was seen on Raw talking to Steph a few weeks ago? What if the Del Rio character has been fired, but he then comes back as a new character, maybe even under a mask to carry out The Authority's dirty work now that Kane appears to be off the scene?


You heard it here first

Alberto el diablo rojo


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

nvm


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

I don't know what happened so I can't comment on it. But what I do know is that it sucks that Del Rio is no longer with the company. He is a great wrestler and although he won a lot of stuff in WWE - WWE title multiple, World Title multiple times, MITB, Only 40 man Rumble winner etc... besides all that, his writing and material has been atrocious. The majority of his WWE career has been random matches against Kofi, Sin Cara, Zack Ryder etc. He deserved better in the storyline department imo.

He could have been THE top heel in WWE. And one of the top faces too if they let him run with the masked "Dos Caras" gimmick.

I hope he's back someday soon, but I guess he'll just go to AAA or CMLL for the time being. His contract was coming up so I expected him to leave. I'm just shocked he was actually FIRED. Hopefully it was worth slapping that guy (if he was in the wrong, that is).


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Twitter Account Lashes Out At Alberto Del Rio, Triple H Retweets Message*

Why would this be a work? What would be the point?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

How many more are going to write about this real name BS? They don't say their real names in release statements, unless it's also their ring name.
http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-relea...awkins-other-superstars-june-12-2014-26386880


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

WWE TWITTER said:


> (1/2) @VivaDelRio is responsible for his own actions. If you’re angry at anyone, be angry at Alberto.
> 
> (2/2) There’s no excuse for a pro athlete not to conduct themselves in a professional manner.


Wow WWE must be getting a lot of heat...have never seen them make a post like that.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Del Rio is more over now than he was when he was with WWE.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

How reliable of a source is Konnan? He's claiming on twitter that he's talked to Alberto.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> How reliable of a source is Konnan? He's claiming on twitter that he's talked to Alberto.


Konnan practically owns Mexico and all their exports.


----------



## CurtisPerfect1 (Aug 9, 2014)

So what he really do to get released?


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

CurtisPerfect1 said:


> So what he really do to get released?



corn holed john cena when he was bending over for the soap in the shower.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok so the very latest is that the dude name is Cody Barbierri. He and HHH are already getting hate tweets.


----------



## Spirit Soul (Sep 5, 2011)

Can't say I'll miss him. He was decent in the ring, but good god, he was boring everywhere else. Will never understand why he was pushed so hard a few years ago.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

All this rumour & speculation, and the people reacting to said rumour & speculation like it's fact is both sad & hilarious.


----------



## CurtisPerfect1 (Aug 9, 2014)

The WWE has fired wrestler Alberto del Rio. The pro wrestling company made the announcement on its Web site Thursday using.just one short sentence that noted the release was due to “unprofessional conduct and an altercation with an employee.”

While Del Rio and the WWE have kept quiet about the specifics of the altercation, the prevailing theory, as propagated by Wrestling Observer, is that Del Rio slapped a Web producer backstage after the producer allegedly made a racist joke about him. Del Rio is a third-generation Mexican wrestler. Wrestling Observer’s David Meltzer writes:

“Based on sketchy stories and what wrestlers have been talking about, at catering, somebody asked [Web producer] to clean off his plate. The person joked something along the lines of how that’s Del Rio’s job. Del Rio found out and confronted him. As the story goes, he didn’t apologize and then smiled at him, and Del Rio slapped him.”

WWE fans on Twitter immediately reacted, most landing squarely in favor of Del Rio despite the unconfirmed rumors.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

The Del Rio thread finally arrived :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

Londrick said:


> Del Rio is more over now than he was when he was with WWE.


The only time I ever liked Del Rio was when he was in a match with Sin Cara (Mistico). I have to say, I'm on the side of the guy who had a racist joke made about him and decided he wasn't taking any crap for it. Good for you Del Rio.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*If the truth comes out about the racist comments, expect DEL-RI-O chants replace CM Splunk chants .. or we can hope*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That guy is lucky Del Rio just slapped him for that racist comment, not the best behaviour but I can totally understand him.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

I guess a Mexican treating a "******" like a bitch has caused a collective butthurt from the other "gringos"  from that insecure scumbag HHH to the nerds in social media. That's the only explanation. 

Good for Alberto. I hope Misterio quits too. Kinda sucks about the latina whore sellouts with no dignity though. Especially that puerto rican disgrace AJ. 

The WWE has the fcking gall to make Summerslam in Latino territory? They even tour Mexico? :lmao Are these clowns so fcking stupid? Who the fck is left now? The wyatts? freaking Rollins? Cena? swagger? I wonder if Vince sometimes regrets letting his idiotic daughter marry one of the male slut workers, especially one who didn't even go to college. 

And this is the moron that will run the WWE? Holy fck. :lmao


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

*Report On Identity Of The WWE Employee Alberto Del Rio Had Backstage Altercation with*

*Source: F4WOnline*



> The name of Alberto Del Rio remains a hot topic after the four-time world champion was released from his WWE contract on Thursday.
> Shortly after WWE announced that Del Rio was let go "due to unprofessional conduct and an altercation with an employee," Ring of Honor founder and RF Video owner Rob Feinstein claimed that Del Rio slapped a member of WWE's social media team at a television taping this week. This claim was backed up by both F4WOnline.com and PWInsider.com. To add a new layer to the story, the identity of the person Del Rio had the backstage altercation with has apparently been revealed.
> 
> As members of the F4WOnline.com message board were discussing Del Rio's termination and speculating which WWE employee was on the receiving end of his slap, Wrestling Observer editor Dave Meltzer remarked "Cody Barbierri."
> ...


*What a douchebag. Del Rio had every reason to slap him.*


----------



## creepytennis (Oct 2, 2013)

This is the most drastic (and unprofessional) damage limitation I've seen from the fed I think ... ever?

I hope for the sake of wrestling the racism angle isn't true.

Really terrible six months or so for wrestling. Things just keep getting worse.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Report On Identity Of The WWE Employee Alberto Del Rio Had Backstage Altercation*

Fucking disgusting of this company.

Especially when you look at their history and all of the shit they've done or been apart of. No doubt they just wanted an excuse to get rid of Del Rio amidst all of these budget cuts.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Report On Identity Of The WWE Employee Alberto Del Rio Had Backstage Altercation*

That 90 day clause is so BS, I mean you fired the guy. Now you're going to technically keep him?

Either way, that guy got off light. Sure some people would've done more than slap him.


----------



## Konahei (Aug 5, 2014)

*Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*

from Washington Post



> While Del Rio and the WWE have kept quiet about the specifics of the altercation, the prevailing theory, as propagated by Wrestling Observer, is that Del Rio slapped a Web producer backstage after the producer allegedly made a racist joke about him. Del Rio is a third-generation Mexican wrestler. Wrestling Observer’s David Meltzer writes:
> 
> “Based on sketchy stories and what wrestlers have been talking about, at catering, somebody asked [Web producer] to clean off his plate. The person joked something along the lines of how that’s Del Rio’s job. Del Rio found out and confronted him. As the story goes, he didn’t apologize and then smiled at him, and Del Rio slapped him.”


i know that Mexicans destroyed the United States but this doesn't mean that the piece of shit should say things like that. That guy deserved to be beat down by Del Rio. WWE proves that they are racist scumbags after this and them not pushing to the moon black guys. Why didn't they fired that racist piece of shit from the social meda named Cody Barbierri?


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

kronos96 said:


> I guess a Mexican treating a "******" like a bitch has caused a collective butthurt from the other "gringos"  from that insecure scumbag HHH to the nerds in social media. That's the only explanation.
> 
> Good for Alberto. I hope Misterio quits too. Kinda sucks about the latina whore sellouts with no dignity though. Especially that puerto rican disgrace AJ.
> 
> ...



There is nothing disgraceful about AJ except who she's married to. She's Been One of the best things in wrestling since 2012.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Report On Identity Of The WWE Employee Alberto Del Rio Had Backstage Altercation*

If this is true, which it likely is, then Barbierri deserves to be fired as well.


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Report On Identity Of The WWE Employee Alberto Del Rio Had Backstage Altercation*



BlackWolf121 said:


> That 90 day clause is so BS, I mean you fired the guy. Now you're going to technically keep him?


*I don't think it's the 90 day clause that's the problem here.

Plus, it's their company, their rules. 

Remember what happened in the MNW with Luger/Madusa/Rude/etc. ? I don't blame WWE for doing this.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> The individual did not apologize for his remark and then smiled at him. Fuming, Del Rio slapped him.


imo dude lucky Rio was in an area where he wouldn't have beat the shit out of him.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*So it was finally the end of his career in the WWE huh? Sure wasn't the way I was expecting him to go out but none the less it's not a big loss overall. See you in TNA Del Rio...in 90 days that is:side:. *


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*

WWE might not be racist, but there are a few racists in the company.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*



Konahei said:


> from Washington Post
> 
> 
> i know that Mexicans destroyed the United States but this doesn't mean that the piece of shit should say things like that. That guy deserved to be beat down by Del Rio. WWE proves that they are racist scumbags after this and them not pushing to the moon black guys. Why didn't they fired that racist piece of shit from the social meda named Cody Barbierri?


Mexicans destroyed the United States? What the fuck are you smoking? Just because a black dude isn't wearing the strap has nothing to do with racism. Do you know how many white wrestlers have never gotten the opportunity? It's not about color, it's about popularity.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*



Konahei said:


> *i know that Mexicans destroyed the United States*


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*



Konahei said:


> i know that Mexicans destroyed the United States


WHAT? So you made an anti-racist thread then posted something racist? K.. 
Btw Mexican wrestlers are better than Americans. They sure as hell didn't destroy wrestling. It wouldn't be half as good if not for the lucha style..
Should watch more of that and then get back to posting. I'd like to know how you think they ruined US also?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*

While the guy certainly deserves reprimand, and for all we know he might have already have received it, physical assault on a co-worker is instant termination at any job place in the U.S.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*



Konahei said:


> from Washington Post
> 
> 
> i know that Mexicans destroyed the United States


Well to be fair, there are some atrocious Mexican restaurants in the U.S. that have destroyed many digestive systems.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*



Konahei said:


> from Washington Post
> 
> 
> *i know that Mexicans destroyed the United States* but this doesn't mean that the piece of shit should say things like that. That guy deserved to be beat down by Del Rio. WWE proves that they are racist scumbags after this and them not pushing to the moon black guys. Why didn't they fired that racist piece of shit from the social meda named Cody Barbierri?


You're a fucking idiot fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*

WWE should rename themselves to American Wrestling Entertainment


fuck this company.i hope the WWE Network flops in other countries


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*

Yeah they're so racist that they made him a multiple time world champion and a Royal Rumble winner.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Guy makes racist comment to talent ... talent slaps him ... talent gets fired.



:cornette


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Yeah they're so racist that they made him a multiple time world champion and a Royal Rumble winner.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

THIS.

Those of you crying racism can royally fuck off. This guy got handed nearly EVERYTHING without earning a damn thing and you cry WWE are racist because ONE employee makes a racist joke about him? Get the hell out of here :aryalol


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*



Konahei said:


> *I know that Mexicans destroyed the United States but...*


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*

I don't believe Vince is a racist. But I do believe that the WWE is not exactly progressive when it comes to race. If Paul Heyman didn't ask for eddie guerrero on SD...He'd still be jobbing on raw to HHH.

Him and rey are their biggest stars. 

When it comes to black, yeah that too but to be fair, there haven't been alot of black wrestlers that make my eyes pop, at least to a main event degree. Booker T and the Rock was the only ones in my eyes at the time. Booker T should have been champion once.

They hire Kevin Dunn, Racist and well known to Degrade women. Micheal Hayes who is a known racist and doesn't hide this. These are people of power and I'm sure they have their hidden agendas to keep white on top. Will it always suceed? Of course not, when ou have the wwe universe behind and like protected booking(the smackdown split saved alot of guys career imo) When everything is not closely watched by vince and his cronies.


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*

He slapped a coworker. He got fired. Nothing to see here.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*



L-DOPA said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> THIS.
> 
> Those of you crying racism can royally fuck off. This guy got handed nearly EVERYTHING without earning a damn thing and you cry WWE are racist because ONE employee makes a racist joke about him? Get the hell out of here :aryalol


Unless the employee got fired or reprimanded then yes its racist. 

It sends a message to the locker room and staff that its ok to make fun of race. Last time I checked, that alleged remark by the employee can be considered workplace harassment. 

THis is an extreme example, but thats like saying LOLOL LOOK AT ALI. HE'S THE WORLDS GREATEST BOXER AND HE'S CRYING ABOUT RACISM. EVEN THOUGH HE'S WORKED WITH WHITES CLOSE UP LOLOL.

that's a fucking stupid reason of thought.

What's so hard to get about that?


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*

Oh boo hoo racism from someone who gets a fraction of your pay. Go cry a river.


----------



## big swill (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*

Some of you people...shit. Del Rio didn't get fired for smacking a guy that deserved it. Get your heads out of your young, inexperienced, don't know shit about life 'cause I'm 23 asses. He got fired because assault and battery is illegal in all 50 states. Choosing to reach out and touch someone at work will, justified or not, get you shitcanned every time. If the guy said it, he deserved it. But if ADR hit him he deserved it too. Get out of here with that "WWE is racist shit". You're not on the inside, no one on this forum knows what happened to the other guy, if discipline was brought down or not. 

People on here screaming racism because a publicly traded company fires an asshole with a history of being difficult for striking another employee. Get the fuck out of here with that shit. Retards. You people act like they turn on the firehoses and loose the dogs every time someone who's not caucasion gets canned.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*

God I hate when important topics are handled by idiots/trolls like you, OP.

Leave this stuff to the adults - take your embarrassing use of CAPS and your less than subtle troll attempts "Mexicans destroyed the United States" and just stop talking about things that actually matter, you insidious worm.


----------



## friskysandwich (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*

Makes an anti-racist thread. 

Makes a racist comment.

Sounds legit.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*



luminaire said:


> Oh boo hoo racism from someone who gets a fraction of your pay. Go cry a river.


So, you're allowed to be racist now, so long as you only attack people who earn more than you? Racism is only bad for poor people? I don't get your message. Racism is racism. If they guy made a racist joke, Del Rio had every right to slap him as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Report On Identity Of The WWE Employee Alberto Del Rio Had Backstage Altercation*



BlackWolf121 said:


> That 90 day clause is so BS, I mean you fired the guy. Now you're going to technically keep him?
> 
> Either way, that guy got off light. Sure some people would've done more than slap him.


The 90 day clause is a hangover from the Monday Night War. It makes sense in that they don't want a former talent making an instant impact elsewhere, but doesn't seem fair for certain wrestlers who were just released. I think it's wavered in some cases, though.

I spoke about this last night, but if this is all true what we're reading and it was "racist remark/confronted and laughed at/ADR slapped him/ADR fired" then that is crazy. There are people saying how Del Rio deserves to be fired for acting unprofessional, so the only reaction to being racially abused and then laughed at when you expect an apology is to tell your boss? That's crazy. Sometimes profession doesn't come into it. 

I'm not saying this is true either, not getting into being so angry because of it all, but I'm going from the same facts people are in defending WWE for letting him go for that, and it's ludicrous. The whole twitter thing is bizarre, too. 

A tweet today; "Alberto Del Rio is a big bully, I only made a joke and he hit me. Well, I've told my Daddy and he's got him. Make him fly, Mummy." Just daft. If you are racist toward someone and they beat you up, don't go trying to put the guy down for it because your pride was hurt. The reaction of WWE just confuses me.

On one hand, if the racism angle is true and ADR lost his job and the tweets are in response to the negativity they have received, then that is just crazy for a company like WWE; so honest, so personal from a company that usually acts as a faceless machine with stuff like this. On the other, and apparently "ADR is making it up to get himself in a good light," there must be a lot of witnesses and it would be pretty easy to disprove, which makes me think it's true. 

Bizarre.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*



the modern myth said:


> So, you're allowed to be racist now, so long as you only attack people who earn more than you? Racism is only bad for poor people? I don't get your message. Racism is racism. If they guy made a racist joke, Del Rio had every right to slap him as far as I'm concerned.


He didn't have a right to slap him, but since he did, both had the EQUAL right to get fired..and if the other guy got fired, wwe should inform the public that he got fired. Bet all he got though was some sensitivity training if at that.

This sends a message that workplace harassment is not tolerated among staff and talent.

But wwe hasn't down that.

If anyting, the social manager was probably the guy that posted that twitter rant.

Of course, I'm just specaluating. WWE should clear the air and just describe what went on, cause we don't know. We only know through dirtsheets.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*



WrayBryatt said:


> He didn't have a right to slap him, but since he did, both had the EQUAL right to get fired..and if the other guy got fired, wwe should inform the public that he got fired. Bet all he got though was some sensitivity training if at that.
> 
> This sends a message that workplace harassment is not tolerated among staff and talent.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this kinda reminds of what happened with AJ, Punk and that whatever her name is chick. Where as far as I remember, the chick was talking kinda rudely to Punk and AJ stepped in. 

Not sure if Rio was on his way out anyway, but something tells me in a different time, Rio would have handled this a bit more professionally.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*

This is my first post in this thread and like everyone else i'm not informed enough on this situation to truly comment. so lets just stick with hypotheticals 

I'm one of those people who thinks good on del rio if he hit the racist. HOWEVER in order for me to support what he did i'd have to know more about the company if their is a racist element in this company and you sucked it up alot ect and you knew you were leaving the company anyway and some prick was pushing his luck '' because he thinks he can'' could you blame del rio for saying fuck this i'm not taking you're shit.

All i'm saying is if wwe is kinda racist, he was leaving anyway, And this dude was being a prick for the sake of it knowing people will defend the racist, I personally think good on del rio for defending himself and standing up for himself. One thing these cowards all have in common is the '' I got the police to protect me'' bullshit. FUCK THE POLICE. if you want to talk racist shit to a former mma fighter you deserve to be smacked around, how stupid could you be ? 


With that said if this was a once of incident even if the dude was racist he shouldn't of hit him, you would just report the incident and let '' ethical standards'' or whatever wwe calls it, deal with it, no need to hit a guy at work of all places, If you're employers are honourable they'll hear you out and try to help the best way they can 

So to clarify if wwe has a racist culture good on del rio, if it doesn't bad del rio


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*



big swill said:


> Some of you people...shit. Del Rio didn't get fired for smacking a guy that deserved it. Get your heads out of your young, inexperienced, don't know shit about life 'cause I'm 23 asses. He got fired because assault and battery is illegal in all 50 states. Choosing to reach out and touch someone at work will, justified or not, get you shitcanned every time. If the guy said it, he deserved it. But if ADR hit him he deserved it too. Get out of here with that "WWE is racist shit". You're not on the inside, no one on this forum knows what happened to the other guy, if discipline was brought down or not.
> 
> People on here screaming racism because a publicly traded company fires an asshole with a history of being difficult for striking another employee. Get the fuck out of here with that shit. Retards. You people act like they turn on the firehoses and loose the dogs every time someone who's not caucasion gets canned.


ADR didn´t get fired, because he hit somebody. He got fired, because they wanted to save his salary. If Cena slapped a guy, Vince would ask Cena, if he wanted another crack.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

IF this is a work. they should have del rio film the incident with his phone camera and slap him with the other hand like game did. they could parody this video. Even though this video is a parody in of itself..... but seriously del rio doing this kayfab and wwe selling it as legit would be epic  must see tv for me

I don't understand why wwe don't do more worked stuff like this of course people will be like IT'S FAKE !!!!1111!!11111! But you can't tell me it wouldn't be entertaining having the wwe stars doing random shit on camera in kayfab away from the ring/building their in. 

I'm not just talking fighting either maybe someone could film sheamus cheating on his kayfab girlfriend you know just random real life stuff to add intensity to fueds. The video im using as an example is done via camera phone and it's still looks good enough to put on tv. So it wouldn't even cost much money.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Konnan said he talked to him, it's not a work. Konnan actually tweeted the guy he slapped.

@Konnan5150


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*



ElTerrible said:


> ADR didn´t get fired, because he hit somebody. He got fired, because they wanted to save his salary. If Cena slapped a guy, Vince would ask Cena, if he wanted another crack.


If Cena slapped someone Vince would of asked Cena to look at him, lick his lips and call him a dirty whore while doing it the second time. :cena5 :vince2


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Honestly if I was in ADR's shoes I would do the exact same thing, even more so if I was on my way out with my contract expiring.

And did I hear right, that guy who got slapped called ADR a bully? Now obviously there may have been numerous other incidents between these 2, but based off this particular incident, ADR isn't the bully.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

In my opinion ADR did the right thing when he slapped the punk, WWE fired a working beast, I don't remember ADR being out of action due to an injury in those 4 years, the boring character is not his fault, that racist media punk should be fired for disrespecting a wrestler who puts his body on the line for the company not to mention a multiple WWE champion and a hero in his home country, to ADR it' not an issue he will be working soon in AAA, CMLL or maybe in Japan.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Everyone knows wwe is bunch of racist pricks. 

Racism is blatantly practiced there over and over again to no pushment. Alberto stands up to them and they get pissed and fire him.

Came here after not paying for the $&@! Network and watched wwe in over 7 months. After seeing its buisness as usual I'm glad I've made that choice.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> This is WWE dude.
> 
> If you do that, after allowing a random social manager to make fun of you, then you're going to be the laughing stock of the whole locker room for the rest of your life. It's a macho business and some fool just put Del Rio in a situation where he had to get aggressive in order to retain his "face".
> 
> Can you imagine the reaction on Vince when a 6'3, 240 lb man comes to him and complains about being picked on by a social media nerd? He would be laughed out of the building.


*I would be concerned about my own well-being instead of worrying about what some guys would think of me. They won't be around to put food on my table. That macho mentality is part of the problem. Men going around trying to prove they have a bigger "Johnson" than everyone else is going to cause meaningless conflicts. He's an adult and a professional. He needed to act like it, but it seems like he's still a little immature.*



ViolentRiC said:


> See I don't see the slap as wrong, in this scenario. I think the line many people have which states that physical sensations are disproportionately more important than mental/psychological experiences is arbitrary.
> 
> Personally I'd be far angrier and generally more affected by somebody implying that 'menial cleaning jobs are for non-whites like him' than I would brief and moderate physical pain. That would frustrate me and bring about a dark, nasty mood that would linger for a long time and twist me by making me feel like a coward and a fool for not slapping that smile off their face.
> 
> I'm going to speculate that this is the experience of racism that the majority here can't relate to - it eats at you, mocking you for letting it happen all the while. Obvious note: some stranger on the internet telling you to experience it differently while offering no suggestion as to how does absolutely nothing; it's like telling somebody "you should have hardened scales, then you wouldn't be susceptible to cuts".


*I totally get what you're saying. Racism can really torment a person. But that doesn't give anyone a green light to physically harm a person unless they've been physically harmed themselves. Be a bigger person. Talk it out. If that doesn't work, go talk to a higher-up. That way, chances are you'll still have your job and the instigator would be reprehended. You can't go around and strike people because you think it's "justified". That's not how life works. Especially in a workplace.*



wAnxTa said:


>


*I agree with what they're saying, but the hypocrisy is through the roof. This is the same company that still employing an individual named Randy Orton.*


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

del rio was easily in the top 3 best workers in the company next to bryan and cesaro

a damn shame now wwe has like zero hispanic wrestlers on the main roster


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

None of us have even the slightest clue what happened. None of us.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's an issue of racism but it is funny to see WWE politics at work. Michael Hayes is allowed to spew hateful language and enable a recovering alcoholic, but he keeps his job. Bill Demott is allowed to sexually harass, haze and bully developmental rookies but he keeps his job. Big Show attacks a backstage employee and gets the WWE sued, but he keeps his job. Meanwhile, ADR is involved in an incident with a backstage employee after the employee is racist towards him and he gets fired on spot. I'm sure this is just an issue of status in the company but it is interesting nonetheless.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Not sure how thing work in the good ol US of A but over here both the other guy being racist and Del Rio hitting him are both gross misconduct and would result in a termination.

The only time I think you could ever hit someone and not be fired at work would be if it was legitimately self defense.



> Big Show attacks a backstage employee and gets the WWE sued, but he keeps his job. Meanwhile, ADR is involved in an incident with a backstage employee after the employee is racist towards him and he gets fired on spot. I'm sure this is just an issue of status in the company but it is interesting nonetheless.


 Firing Show for this would probably mean they wouldn't have got to the stage of being sued yes?
So why, when something happens again, would they not fire the employee [Del Rio] outright so it doesn't go that far?

Love that we are now criticizing the company from learning from previous mistakes :stupid:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The guy clearly knew he was wrong yet didnt apologise so both of them should have been fired and the fact he's allowed to spew shit on the OFFICIAL twitter just makes it worse


----------



## CENA=GREATNESS (Apr 28, 2014)

BehindYou said:


> Not sure how thing work in the good ol US of A but over here both the other guy being racist and Del Rio hitting him are both gross misconduct and would result in a termination.
> 
> The only time I think you could ever hit someone and not be fired at work would be if it was legitimately self defense.
> 
> ...


You act like the WWE has never gone through a scandal before Show slapped an employee. This was just last year.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

p862011 said:


> del rio was easily in the top 3 best workers in the company next to bryan and cesaro
> 
> a damn shame now wwe has like zero hispanic wrestlers on the main roster


You'd rank the bucket botching Del Rio above Seth Rollins? Above Harper? Above Zayn? Above Neville? Above the soon-to-be wrestling in NXT KENTA and Fergal Devitt? 

Really, would you?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

QWERTYOP said:


> None of us have even the slightest clue what happened. None of us.


This would be the end of most "news" threads in my estimation.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Well he was as stale as Christian so I can't honestly say that I will miss him.

Shame but he was the most oevrpushed wrestler in recent years, good riddance. Hopefully ge goes over to Japan and kicks ass over there.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

I've noticed this has not been announced on the WWE corporate website. Could it be a work? I'm sure they usually announce talents being released on there.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


> You'd rank the bucket botching Del Rio above Seth Rollins? Above Harper? Above Zayn? Above Neville? Above the soon-to-be wrestling in NXT KENTA and Fergal Devitt?
> 
> Really, would you?


Are you for real? You may not have liked his character but to say he is not as good if not better than all of the people you mentioned is just being a blind fan of the other guys. Del Rio is arguably better than all of them as an OVERALL worker. The guy was a beast. 6'4-5 and he could wrestle like a cruiserweight when he wanted to. 

Rarely had a bad match with anyone and he could switch between working a babyface/heel move set flawlessly. As an overall package (yes this includes mic skills because none of the guys you mentioned are even as good as Del Rio on the stick (Seth maybe?) and we all know that's his worst attribute) he is miles above the rest of the guys you mentioned. 

If Del Rio had been given better material to work with and perhaps a better gimmick that led to a better connection with the fans be it as a babyface or a heel this guy would have been mega. 

Trust me there is a reason he was pushed like he was. He was that good. He could have been a top heel for the company for years and held the World Title on numerous more occasions if they could have just found that connection with the audience. He had everything WWE looked for but in the end he was let down by a generic ''Mexican'' gimmick and piss poor story lines (He's not the only one getting fucked over on this count).


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

The only thing i feel bad about is *if reports are true* is that that other douchebag ate only a slap and not a beating.

Also i dont understand whats up with the oversensitive bullshit, getting fired over a slap ? Cmon wrestlers used to fight backstage and it was an a okey.If you cant take a slap as a man you might as well just crawl back in the hole you came from.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Hordriss said:


> I've noticed this has not been announced on the WWE corporate website. Could it be a work? I'm sure they usually announce talents being released on there.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yup its a work.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

prodandimitrow said:


> The only thing i feel bad about is *if reports are true* is that that other douchebag ate only a slap and not a beating.
> 
> Also i dont understand whats up with the oversensitive bullshit, getting fired over a slap ? Cmon wrestlers used to fight backstage and it was an a okey.If you cant take a slap as a man you might as well just crawl back in the hole you came from.


We are grasping at straws here, but if the manager was powerful enough to get a 4 time World Champion terminated/released on the spot, then it's same to assume that the guy was pretty high up in the hierarchy of authority and probably close to the McMahon family. 



Hordriss said:


> I've noticed this has not been announced on the WWE corporate website. Could it be a work? I'm sure they usually announce talents being released on there.


I don't think so, but that would be pretty awesome.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

prodandimitrow said:


> The only thing i feel bad about is *if reports are true* is that that other douchebag ate only a slap and not a beating.
> 
> Also i dont understand whats up with the oversensitive bullshit, getting fired over a slap ? Cmon wrestlers used to fight backstage and it was an a okey.If you cant take a slap as a man you might as well just crawl back in the hole you came from.


Dude who got slapped wasen't a wrestler. Also, wrestlers likely didn't report their scuffles to management, since being a wrestler's like a prisoner: got a rep to keep.

Also we're in politcally correct times. If this were 1989, I doubt ADR would've gotten fired for it, but this is 2014.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Are you for real? You may not have liked his character but to say he is not as good if not better than all of the people you mentioned is just being a blind fan of the other guys. Del Rio is arguably better than all of them as an OVERALL worker. The guy was a beast. 6'4-5 and he could wrestle like a cruiserweight when he wanted to.
> 
> Rarely had a bad match with anyone and he could switch between working a babyface/heel move set flawlessly. As an overall package (yes this includes mic skills because none of the guys you mentioned are even as good as Del Rio on the stick (Seth maybe?) and we all know that's his worst attribute) he is miles above the rest of the guys you mentioned.
> 
> ...


Sweet Jesus. Speak that fucking truth :banderas

Some people keep making comments like " oh he was boring, bland etc" get off it. This isn't about a television character. WWE may not be racist as a whole, but they definitely have some racist, sexist people employed with their company. Funny how wwe says Alberto acted unprofessional...yet they tweet some shit throwing shade at him. I guess that's what being professional means


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> Also we're in politcally correct times. If this were 1989, I doubt ADR would've gotten fired for it, but this is 2014.


As i said oversensitive bullshit.
And yes you have a point in the part i didnt quote, still this seems to be blown way over proportions.Maybe there was some backstage heat we didnt know about ? There were rumors he wasnt gonna resign maybe they were looking for a reason to save a couple of grand.(Just speculation)


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ADR got fired because the racist social media nerd, allegedly and reportedly this dude - https://twitter.com/CodyBarbierri - likely started crying about a lawsuit and unsafe working conditions. Racist jokes are "cool" on the internet afterall, where this kid probably spends 95% of his life trolling for the lolz, and didn't understand making racist jokes in the real world has ramifications.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

As big a hypocrites WWE are for ever talking about "professional conduct" given their history, I don't understand how there's 70+ pages of people being shocked over this. They're a public company, they don't want to get sued, the media is always on a witch-hunt for any negative wrestling stories, and they support all those anti-bullying campaigns. They're not going to allow a professionally trained wrestler (and MMA fighter) hit some 140lb social media kid and keep him employed and leave themselves open to that kind of criticism. Honestly, what do people not understand about this?


----------



## Gintoki (Jun 6, 2014)

Fuck WWE, racist fucks.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

T-Viper said:


> As big a hypocrites WWE are for ever talking about "professional conduct" given their history, I don't understand how there's 70+ pages of people being shocked over this. They're a public company, they don't want to get sued, the media is always on a witch-hunt for any negative wrestling stories, and they support all those anti-bullying campaigns. They're not going to allow a professionally trained wrestler (and MMA fighter) hit some 140lb social media kid and keep him employed and leave themselves open to that kind of criticism. Honestly, what do people not understand about this?


To be fair and even handed WWE should have fired BOTH of them not just Del Rio


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> As big a hypocrites WWE are for ever talking about "professional conduct" given their history, I don't understand how there's 70+ pages of people being shocked over this. They're a public company, they don't want to get sued, the media is always on a witch-hunt for any negative wrestling stories, and they support all those anti-bullying campaigns. They're not going to allow a professionally trained wrestler (and MMA fighter) hit some 140lb social media kid and keep him employed and leave themselves open to that kind of criticism. Honestly, what do people not understand about this?


If Alberto was fired, he should have been fired as well. Plain and simple.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

If the reports are true, then that guy deserved to be slapped. Fuck racists.

It's one thing to say something, then for the guy to actually smile in Del Rio's face and be all smarmy, he deserved all the slaps. Good on Del Rio.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm in agreement. Since Del Rio got fired so should the other jackass. Otherwise, the message WWE is sending is that racist remarks are allowed in their company.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hordriss said:


> I've noticed this has not been announced on the WWE corporate website. Could it be a work? I'm sure they usually announce talents being released on there.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If it was a work what would the end game of it be? there isn't really even a reason for anyone to care at this point, except his die hard fans. I just don't see an angle, but then again I am not a booker after all.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Funny part is I bet the guy didn't expect the joke to get back to Del Rio...prolly got confronted with people around and refused to apologize to not look like a pussy.

But who equates dish washing to a job Mexicans do...landscaping maybe but cleaning plates? Not to mention ADR grew up wealthy didn't he? I would've slapped that prick myself....his last name sounds Italian,which explains it.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well if that report is true Del Rio shouldn't have been fired if anything that dickhead should have gotten more than a slap...this company confuses me sometimes


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

(Long time lurker, first time poster)

PR disaster for WWE, what with this, and Orton's 'Latino Ms. Piggy' comments.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Wonder if Alberto played his cards right, he could very well do a lot of damage to WWE image, forget the lack of a latino star, if ADR were to talk to the media, half of the latin market and profit from television rights in latin america will start to suffer from this, the smartest thing for me (for ADR to do) is blackmail WWE, this can be covered as a work, and ADR would renew with a big fat contract.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> To be fair and even handed WWE should have fired BOTH of them not just Del Rio


It's unrealistic to think that if this happened, in the wrestling environment, that a wrestler like Del Rio would ever go and run and tell the boss. Most importantly, WWE has created an environment where you'll be bullied and mishandled even more if you snitch.

Look at the way that wrestlers proudly talk about the way that Miz was handled by JBL, or Benoit's treatment of people, like he's their damn boss, etc.

In wrestling culture, people handle things on their own.

Most importantly, WWE has shown that they don't give a fuck about racism. They let Michael Hayes keep his job after saying the "n" word. In fact, in that case, the wrestler _did_ report it to them.




#Mark said:


> I'm not sure if it's an issue of racism but it is funny to see WWE politics at work. Michael Hayes is allowed to spew hateful language and enable a recovering alcoholic, but he keeps his job. Bill Demott is allowed to sexually harass, haze and bully developmental rookies but he keeps his job. Big Show attacks a backstage employee and gets the WWE sued, but he keeps his job. Meanwhile, ADR is involved in an incident with a backstage employee after the employee is racist towards him and he gets fired on spot. I'm sure this is just an issue of status in the company but it is interesting nonetheless.


Great post.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm actually a tad bit disappointed. Yes, ADR was incredibly boring.... but he is very talented inside the ring and has the ability to put on really terrific matches with another wrestler that also has above par talent. I think that if ADR was really invested in his WWE run and HHH/Vince & co. were also invested in making him actually interesting with a little re-working and some fresh ideas and given a new gimmick along with being put in some good storylines.... we could of seen him become something alot better than his previous stale self.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

kimino said:


> Wonder if Alberto played his cards right, he could very well do a lot of damage to WWE image


Which is why the WWE and Triple H immediately when on the attack, when Alberto hasn't even said anything publicly yet.

I highly recommend you guys check out what Dolph Ziggler's brother had to say about the WWE allowing sexual harassment/abuse, and what he says happened to him when he spoke out publicly about it:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...rother-hints-sexual-abuse-harassment-wwe.html



> then triple h announced to the current locker room that i was a bitter liar who was making up stories. and the girls' jobs and reputations were threatened. and so my friends begged me to take it down. so i took it down.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

djkhaled said:


> how is he a shitty human being? yeah fair enough he has mental issues and has suffered from drug addiction but that doesn't make him a shitty human, that makes him mentally ill and an addict but he isn't hurting anyone but himself with that and I'm sure he didn't choose to be like that. Also, from everything I have ever heard he is a really nice person.


He's a shitty human being because he gave little to no shit about the wrestling business itself. Do you have any idea how many times he's no showed a house show? Nevermind all the things he's done drug related. He simply never fucking cared. And don't even get me started on the No Surrender or Victory Road or w/e PPV it was shit.



own1997 said:


> Sorry that I am going off-topic discussing Jeff but I can't help but disagree with you.
> 
> Firstly, his in-ring style is that of a kamikale in the vein of someone like Sabu. The story telling was there. He played that underdog role brilliantly. The idea that he would take stupid risks against bigger opponents makes perfect sense from a story persepctive. A samller guy should take more risks to knock down the big guy. Watch the Taker vs Hardy match as a clear example of great story telling. Jeff Hardy, similar to Bryan, had an ability to connect with the crowd that few superstars have.


Do not compare Jeff Hardy to Daniel Bryan. 

Now that I got that out of the way, no, the story telling was not there. Even as a heel, which was a rarity btw, he was all about the moves. Nothing more. Half of the things he did in the ring didn't make sense, and when he started doing his babyface comeback, each move focused on a completely different body part. Hell, his first finisher is the Twist of Fate which damaged the head, and then his second finisher he would follow up with, the Swanton Bomb, would focus entirely on the opponents stomach and ribs. That doesn't make any sense. 

And if you think the Taker vs Hardy match was a great example of storytelling, then you don't know what storytelling is. 



own1997 said:


> One of the worst? Hyperbole much? He wasn't great but he could still get his point across at a passable rate.


No he couldn't. 



own1997 said:


> He's better on the mic than guys like Cesaro.


No he's not. 

Don't let one horrid promo from Cesaro recently cloud your clearly clouded vision. 



own1997 said:


> His appeal comes from his in-ring style and *his cool factor.*


...no.



own1997 said:


> How many 5 star matches has he had?


As of right now, none. Meltzer has never given anything he's had a five star match and quite frankly I can't see an argument being made for any match that he's had being a five star or at least near perfect match. 



own1997 said:


> That match with Punk is Punk's best match in the WWE outside of the Cena match IMO.


"That match with Punk"

Do you have any idea how many matches Punk has had with him? You're going to need to be a lot more specific. Same with the "Cena match". 

And also, no.


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

It's a real shame about ADR being released- I liked the guy, whether he was a face or a heel- he was all around solid, and he in-ring work was always reliable, and he busted his ass in the ring all the time, like Cena. WWE could rely on him all the time. And he was one of the better second generation wrestlers. It's sad because Del Rio was one of those who could wrestle the 10+ minute matches, and not only come out looking like gold, but make his opponent look like gold. He also helped knock ring rust off guys like Batista, Chris Jericho, etc, and made them look like they used to back when they were at peak performance, and could make these up and comers look golden. It's a shame, because I would have loved to see a match between Del Rio and Brock Lesnar- Del Rio could have brought out that something extra in Lesnar, and Lesnar could have done the same for Del Rio. Now the WWE has to find a good solid, reliable worker who has the pedigree that he has, and who can do 10+ minute matches with other superstars, knock the ring rust off the returning veterans, and when wrestling these new guys, can bring out that next level in them, and also, WWE has to find a a latino wrestler highly regard in that community to market, and it's going to be difficult, as ADR was one of the most, if not the most highly regarded in the Latino community. So, the best options I see for WWE are 1) After Jericho is done with Wyatt, use him to do what Del Rio did with the young guys and returning veterans and also call up Kalisto and Sami Zayn to the main roster immediately- if you've seen him as Samuray Del Ray, then you know he can fill the market void for the latinos, and if you have seen Zayn as El Generico, he can also add to the latino market void, and you've brought up two new star that people have been wanting on the main roster for a long time, or 2) Call up Chavo Guerrero Jr and have him come back to the main roster immediately- everyone knows what comes with the Guerrero name, and the pedigree Chavo has. He still has a few years left in him, and can fill the void, and bring back a style WWE is needing- more of the high flying and technical style. Plus, a Chris Jericho/Chavo Guerrero Jr match is something WWE can treat these young fans to who never got to see it when both were in the old ECW and the old WCW.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Are you for real? You may not have liked his character but to say he is not as good if not better than all of the people you mentioned is just being a blind fan of the other guys. Del Rio is arguably better than all of them as an OVERALL worker. The guy was a beast. 6'4-5 and he could wrestle like a cruiserweight when he wanted to.
> 
> Rarely had a bad match with anyone and he could switch between working a babyface/heel move set flawlessly. As an overall package (yes this includes mic skills because none of the guys you mentioned are even as good as Del Rio on the stick (Seth maybe?) and we all know that's his worst attribute) he is miles above the rest of the guys you mentioned.
> 
> ...


First of all, your entire response is irrelevant as it has nothing to do with the response I quoted. The response I quoted pertained to the ring work of Alberto Del Rio, and it stated that Del Rio was a top 3 worker in the company alongside Bryan and Seth Rollins. Judging by what I perceive as a lack of relevancy to my post in your response, I will not consider reiterating everything to be redundant in any sense of the word. P862011 stated that Del Rio was a top 3 worker in the company. I implied disagreement in the form of questions by asking the poster if he believed that Del Rio was better than Rollins currently is, Zayn currently is, Harper currently is, and Neville as well as the NXT-bound KENTA and Prince Devitt may be. *Keep in mind, I was referring to ring work, and I assumed that p862011 did as well.* Not once did I mention Del Rio's skills as an overall worker in my response to p862011.

I do hate Del Rio though, and I do consider all of those wrestlers I asked p862011 about to be BETTER overall than Del Rio was, so you were right with that prediction. As far as the rest of your post, it's essentially a litany of opinions presented aggressively, coupled with hindsight. What you thought, what happened and what could have happened. I couldn't care less about any of that, because I'm 100% certain that Alberto Del Rio is never going to get rehired.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

I was wondering why they made Del Rio tap out to Swagger in front of the Mexican fans.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


> First of all, your entire response is irrelevant as it has nothing to do with the response I quoted. The response I quoted pertained to the ring work of Alberto Del Rio, and it stated that Del Rio was a top 3 worker in the company alongside Bryan and Seth Rollins. Judging by what I perceive as a lack of relevancy to my post in your response, I will not consider reiterating everything to be redundant in any sense of the word. P862011 stated that Del Rio was a top 3 worker in the company. I implied disagreement in the form of questions by asking the poster if he believed that Del Rio was better than Rollins currently is, Zayn currently is, Harper currently is, and Neville as well as the NXT-bound KENTA and Prince Devitt may be. *Keep in mind, I was referring to ring work, and I assumed that p862011 did as well.* Not once did I mention Del Rio's skills as an overall worker in my response to p862011.
> 
> I do hate Del Rio though, and I do consider all of those wrestlers I asked p862011 about to be BETTER overall than Del Rio was, so you were right with that prediction. As far as the rest of your post, it's essentially a litany of opinions presented aggressively, coupled with hindsight. What you thought, what happened and what could have happened. I couldn't care less about any of that, because I'm 100% certain that Alberto Del Rio is never going to get rehired.



Says the blind hater spamming ADR released thread, ADR pound per pound was the best WWE wrestler, he couldnt connect with audience but he was by no means as boring as many claim he was. Dont try to be the cool poster here, saying others opinion are agressive. ADR has twice the talent of many of the ones you mentioned, he has ring skills, versatility, he is good with the mic, but he has a weird accent, and cant follow as well as others an english argument live, but he was by no means bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kimino said:


> Says the blind hater spamming ADR released thread, ADR pound per pound was the best WWE wrestler, he couldnt connect with audience but he was by no means as boring as many claim he was. Dont try to be the cool poster here, saying others opinion are agressive. ADR has twice the talent of many of the ones you mentioned, he has ring skills, versatility, he is good with the mic, but he has a weird accent, and cant follow as well as others an english argument live, but he was by no means bad.


If he can't connect with the crowd how good is he really? That's like me saying I'm the best rapper alive with literally no fans to back it up. When it comes to subjective things you kind of need to have other people that are willing to back you up. For all these skills Del Rio had the multiple pushes, the titles, Royal Rumbles, and MITB he never was able to get over that hump. It's not a case of the WWE screwing him over like they usually do with start stop pushes or just not giving a damn. He essentially got everything possible they could give him and still couldn't get over. Del Rio was just a flop it's no way to deny. He's not even a flop that was a cult classic he's literally just a flop.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

If the rumors are true about that racist employee, I don't blame Del Rio for going HAM. He doesn't deserve to be disrespected like that. I don't think this is a work but as real as it gets.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*



WrayBryatt said:


> Unless the employee got fired or reprimanded then yes its racist.
> 
> It sends a message to the locker room and staff that its ok to make fun of race. Last time I checked, that alleged remark by the employee can be considered workplace harassment.
> 
> ...


:aryalol :aryalol :aryalol

Are you actually that stupid? How is your example even close to the same? Ali was a competitive boxer in a SPORT. Where you know...you actually compete and win things and are handed nothing.

Del Rio is in professional wrestling....an entity where who wins what is pre-determined and decided by the powers that be. If WWE were truly racist, Del Rio would have never gotten anywhere close to the push he got. There was absolutely nobody who got handed anywhere near as much right off the bat than Del Rio without warranting any of it. The minute he got signed he got pushed to the main event. If you think WWE is racist towards him after all he has received then you are complete idiot.

And as far as what the employee said or what he didn't say: we don't even know the full story yet! Unless there has been an official report these are all based off the mumblings of employees which Meltzer hasn't even gone into full detail of what was really said or what really happened. Unless this has all changed over the course of the last few hours or so, it is all speculation and hear say.

We don't even know for sure if A) this is what really happened and B) If the employee in question actually got punished or not. Nothing has been said yet of the consequences of the said employee or whether he got punished at all. It is all behind closed doors.

Regardless of that, your comparison is laughable. Literally comparing boxing where everything is earned in sporting competition and pro wrestling where everything is fixed. It is clear to anyone with half a brain that WWE were behind Del Rio for a long long time which suggests anything BUT racism.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*



L-DOPA said:


> :aryalol :aryalol :aryalol
> 
> Are you actually that stupid? How is your example even close to the same? Ali was a competitive boxer in a SPORT. Where you know...you actually compete and win things and are handed nothing.
> 
> ...



WWE is racist, but with british and black wrestlers, ADR case is not WWE being racist, is WWE siding with racism, they literally dig their own grave, since Del Rio havent said a word, and WWE is getting tons of hate. They handled this issue the wrong way.

This is whole notice is good for Del Rio, his value went up a lot, he is by no means poor, hear he saved well his money, and he was about to leave anyways, while the WWE is gonna get even if they're racist or not, a bad public image, hope summerslam turns "bad". Imagine ADR finally commenting 1 week or days prior to Summerslam in LA.


----------



## Bruno mat (Aug 9, 2014)

i think wwe want to liberate a space for the rooster so they demand to someone to insult or attack del rio,del rio defends himself but wwe say"you knoct him get the hell of here"of course triple h know the thrue but like everybody he couldn't stand del rio so he fired him.
I'am glad of that because del rio just suck


----------



## Jaysfromnyc (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL at people sticking up for Del Rio. You can't hit people no matter what. The thing with this guy is he said whatevwr he said without Del Rio being around so it looks like Del Rio came to him looking for a fight. I the has issues with what the guy said there are other ways to go about taking action. Hell,why not complain to management and threaten to go public with the incident if WWE doesn't take action. What Del Rio have to lose if he told on him and he went public I'd he was planning to leave WWE anyways?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> LOL at people sticking up for Del Rio. You can't hit people no matter what. The thing with this guy is he said whatevwr he said without Del Rio being around so it looks like Del Rio came to him looking for a fight. I the has issues with what the guy said there are other ways to go about taking action. Hell,why not complain to management and threaten to go public with the incident if WWE doesn't take action. What Del Rio have to lose if he told on him and he went public I'd he was planning to leave WWE anyways?


Motherfucker is dissing you right to your face and you're not going to do anything about it? If you allow others to disrespect you then you must not have any respect for yourself.

- Vic


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Jaysfromnyc said:


> LOL at people sticking up for Del Rio. You can't hit people no matter what. The thing with this guy is he said whatevwr he said without Del Rio being around so it looks like Del Rio came to him looking for a fight. I the has issues with what the guy said there are other ways to go about taking action. Hell,why not complain to management and threaten to go public with the incident if WWE doesn't take action. What Del Rio have to lose if he told on him and he went public I'd he was planning to leave WWE anyways?


It doesn't sound that this is the first time the WWE Social Media Manager has done this. Del Rio should have acted more professionally. I don't have issue with Del Rio confronting him, but Del Rio crossed the thin line. The other baffling situation is why the hell is the WWE Social Media Manager is still employed while revealing himself as a Racist?


----------



## Jaysfromnyc (Sep 4, 2009)

Vic Capri said:


> Motherfucker is dissing you right to your face and you're not going to do anything about it? If you allow others to disrespect you then you must not have any respect for yourself.
> 
> - Vic


The reports state that Del Rio wasn't around and word somehow got back to him. Del Rio then found this guy.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

This still seems a bit weird. Firing a top guy because of a slap. You´d think WWE would suspend him or something else. Some wrestlers have kept their jobs after a real fight so that´s why I think part of the reason was that Del Rio was fed up and wanted to leave. We need Del Rio chants next week lol.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Wrestlers constantly get into fights and arguments that's their nature, theres a reason Miz it's hated for being a pussy or why JBL bullied the heck out of people and Vince did nothing to stop him or how Sheamus constantly gets into fights (yes he lose them but at least the fella tried xD) and that reason it's that they don't live your typical office environment, as a wrestler I would applaud when Vader protected kayfabe with the interviewer that was annoying Taker with wrestling being fake and to some extent I'm okay with not fire or punish Punk for KO a fan on live TV. 

It would be funny if they released ADR in order to save some money because now they are hated on Mexico with the racist thing, the guy only had like two months on his contact? I would wait if I was Vince.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Brodus Clay said:


> Wrestlers constantly get into fights and arguments that's their nature, theres a reason Miz it's hated for being a pussy or why JBL bullied the heck out of people and Vince did nothing to stop him or how Sheamus constantly gets into fights (yes he lose them but at least the fella tried xD) and that reason it's that they don't live your typical office environment, as a wrestler I would applaud when Vader protected kayfabe with the interviewer that was annoying Taker with wrestling being fake and to some extent I'm okay with not fire or punish Punk for KO a fan on live TV.
> 
> It would be funny if they released ADR in order to save some money because now they are hated on Mexico with the racist thing, the guy only had like two months on his contact? I would wait if I was Vince.


Well he can join you now Brodus and be a Funkadactyl or something.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't think people understand how much this could potentially hurt WWE's business in the Spanish-speaking demographic, especially if Del Rio decides to push the racism angle. The Dos Caras name still holds weight in Mexico.

No matter what happened, I'm thinking it would've been better to give Del Rio a quiet suspension and let his contract run out, instead of making a big deal of it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^not to mention SinCara flopped in the wwe, Mysterio is being screwed over with them rolling over his contract basically against his will when he wanted to be a free agent and move away from WWE, and now they fire Del Rio for reacting poorly to racist remarks. All they got left is HunicoCara who they seem to not want to ever push who is in NXT teaming with the absolutely tiny Kalisto (former indie worker Samuray del Sol).


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

I am not going to say if I like del rio neither would I like to comment on wwe firing him.. But if the media manger is racist and he is open about it.. Then he shouldn't be employeed at all.. 

That is my problem with this issue... There is no room for racism anywhere in a place of work.. We r all different people from different backgrounds..we have families to feed..the last thing I want is being treated differently at work..I hope Vince gets it right and fire the media manager as well ..


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Jaysfromnyc said:


> The reports state that Del Rio wasn't around and word somehow got back to him. Del Rio then found this guy.


The same reports are saying ADR did ask him to apologize first and when he didn't and acted smug is when he slapped him.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

If this happened to rey, the guy woud be fired, rey would be protected and the whole story woud just be hearsay


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Jaysfromnyc said:


> LOL at people sticking up for Del Rio. You can't hit people no matter what. The thing with this guy is he said whatevwr he said without Del Rio being around so it looks like Del Rio came to him looking for a fight. I the has issues with what the guy said there are other ways to go about taking action. Hell,why not complain to management and threaten to go public with the incident if WWE doesn't take action. What Del Rio have to lose if he told on him and he went public I'd he was planning to leave WWE anyways?


Because in Mexico we are not little girls like you, the moment ADR went with momma because social media nerd bullied him, he would be the lauging stock, also you cant tell people that they cant side with del rio is their choice based on everyone moral point of view, and its not like del rio is complaining about him being released, the opposite Del Rio probabily fully knew and accpeted his responsability.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Superluchas.net said ADR brother, posted on twitter that the dos caras dinasty is going to wrestle together again


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I don't think people understand how much this could potentially hurt WWE's business in the Spanish-speaking demographic, especially if Del Rio decides to push the racism angle. The Dos Caras name still holds weight in Mexico.
> 
> No matter what happened, I'm thinking it would've been better to give Del Rio a quiet suspension and let his contract run out, instead of making a big deal of it.


I agree just a suspension to ADR would be the right thing to do, but they must be desperate to save any cash possible, funny how in the end they got into a bigger problem fucking with one of their biggest market xD


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

so is sin cara their only hispanic talent on tv lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, shit.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

well he did have a great career in his 4 year run

4 Time WWE World Heavyweight Champion
MITB Winner
Royal Rumble Winner
2 WWE World Title Matches at Mania


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

p862011 said:


> well he did have a great career in his 4 year run
> 
> 4 Time WWE World Heavyweight Champion
> MITB Winner
> ...


That is way too much to accomplish, way too quickly in my estimation.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Can't say I'm sad to see him go. Uninteresting and lost in the shuffle.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> This would be the end of most "news" threads in my estimation.


This is not a "news" thread - it's a "foundationless speculation & rumour" thread.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

So what I've gathered by skimming through the thread, Del Rio was a little bitch who couldn't take a joke.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Who woulda thought that the Charisma vaccum that is Del Rio couldn't take a joke?


----------



## creepytennis (Oct 2, 2013)

WWE really need to make a statement clarifying this incident. If there was a racist remark they need to fire the guy who made it, or if there wasn't they need to publicly state the fact.

At the moment they look like they're condoning racism.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Del Rio firing confirms WWE are RACIST*



Konahei said:


> i know that Mexicans destroyed the United States


----------



## mondo99kt (Oct 10, 2009)

we didnt need him anyways , he was rendered a useless jobber!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

hbkmickfan said:


> So what I've gathered by skimming through the thread, Del Rio was a little bitch who couldn't take a joke.


Wait...HE'S the bitch?!...wow. So if a white person tells a cotton picking "joke" about Mark Henry, Henry confronts the guy, asks for an apology, the dude refuses and smirks in his face and Henry slaps the taste out of his mouth, Does that make Mark Henry a little bitch?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I actually think the WWE made him far worse than he really was. He didn't get involved in any feuds, he never had mic time, all they had him do was wrestle. Not only wrestle but WRESTLE THE SAME GUYS OVER AND OVER. It's the same thing with The Usos always wrestling the Wyatts or The Rhodes Brothers ALWAYS wrestling Rybaxel. Who thought having the same guys wrestle each other was a good idea? Who Book this shit?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Flawless Victory said:


> Wait...HE'S the bitch?!...wow. So if a white person tells a cotton picking "joke" about Mark Henry, Henry confronts the guy, asks for an apology, the dude refuses and smirks in his face and Henry slaps the taste out of his mouth, Does that make Mark Henry a little bitch?


Dont feed the troll lol.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

"We at WWE do not tolerate our wrestlers physically assaulting our staff. But if you want to see the classic Alberto Del Rio matches. You can go to the Network which is 9.99/month. I repeat 9.99/month.-- Triple H


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Flawless Victory said:


> Wait...HE'S the bitch?!...wow. So if a white person tells a cotton picking "joke" about Mark Henry, Henry confronts the guy, asks for an apology, the dude refuses and smirks in his face and Henry slaps the taste out of his mouth, Does that make Mark Henry a little bitch?


Yes, it does. People make jokes, get over it.

If you are going to hit a guy because you are incapable of taking a joke then you're a little bitch. Simple as that.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

hbkmickfan said:


> Yes, it does. People make jokes, get over it.
> 
> If you are going to hit a guy because you are incapable of taking a joke then you're a little bitch. Simple as that.


LOL....


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

hbkmickfan said:


> Yes, it does. People make jokes, get over it.
> 
> If you are going to hit a guy because you are incapable of taking a joke then you're a little bitch. Simple as that.


So if I call you a pussy and your daughter/girlfriend a whore or your mom a smegma addict just for the lolz in your face. you would do nothing?... if true I want to have a guy like you in my job :mark:


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

Both guys were in the wrong, if true, and both should be fired.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Brodus Clay said:


> So if I call you a pussy and your daughter/girlfriend a whore or your mom a smegma addict just for the lolz in your face. you would do nothing?... if true I want to have a guy like you in my job :mark:


Haha that dude doesnt know how the world works, that social media nerd, pissed ADR on purpose, and ADR just dont take shit from anyone.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i'm very sad about " The Mexican Bret Hart " 

:maury 

not really worry about his futur he will land on his feet somewhere else, he's a solid wrestler


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Brodus Clay said:


> So if I call you a pussy and your daughter/girlfriend a whore or your mom a smegma addict just for the lolz in your face. you would do nothing?... if true I want to have a guy like you in my job :mark:


:lmao :lmao :lmao Love it primo


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

This seems like the workingest work to ever work. Hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Apparently Konnan has been tweeting the guy that ADR slapped.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

obby said:


> This seems like the workingest work to ever work. Hope I'm wrong, though.


Yes even Konnan and ADR brother are saying this isn't a work, also when WWE try to make a work it's very obvious and they rarely fool people with their baits.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Any official updates on Alberto's release? So far all the stories have been rumors from wrestling sites.. was wondering if theres any legit news as to what happened maybe from wwe or del rio himself? I wanna know what happened and who said what


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

evilshade said:


> Any official updates on Alberto's release? So far all the stories have been rumors from wrestling sites.. was wondering if theres any legit news as to what happened maybe from wwe or del rio himself? I wanna know what happened and who said what


Me too. Is it at all possible that there was no fight? Maybe they got mad at his face promo from main event because he wasn't supposed to do a Spanish promo? That whole bit was weird.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

1.- Del Rio wanted to leave anyways.
2.- WWE lost a very good worker.
3.- The rumors (that appear to be true) put the WWE as an unstable workplace, affecting its corporation status.
4.- The WWE are recieving terrible rep in Mexico as the Mexican commentators from an national open broadcast(different from the latin table on tv) mentionted the racism incident on smackdown.
5.- Del Rio will always be contempt on his career at the WWE since he is part of a select few non-american born wrestlers who won the WHC championship AND the WWE championship.
6.- WWE gained nothing for firing ADR but bad rumors and terrible press.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

Glad he got released, I hate watching him wrestle.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I was gonna make a thread but nah. I really wanna say thank you to everyone who green repped me and left me nice comments. It's not a secret that I'm the biggest Alberto Del Rio fan on this forum and I will miss him in wwe but I know he'll end up wrestling again and I'll be able to see him. Also thank you for the private messages as well.

Despite people claiming this "no one cares" about Alberto. It's obviously not true as evidenced by the astonishing overwhelming support that I've seen for him. Even people who didn't like his television character are mature enough to realize that the situation is Bullshit. 

Thank you guys again and VivaDelRio.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I must admit I wasn't a fan, but very curious what happened and wish him the best in the future.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i will miss his matches they were always technical,hard hitting and always entertaining


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Flawless Victory said:


> I was gonna make a thread but nah. I really wanna say thank you to everyone who green repped me and left me nice comments. It's not a secret that I'm the biggest Alberto Del Rio fan on this forum and I will miss him in wwe but I know he'll end up wrestling again and I'll be able to see him. Also thank you for the private messages as well.
> 
> Despite people claiming this "no one cares" about Alberto. It's obviously not true as evidenced by the astonishing overwhelming support that I've seen for him. Even people who didn't like his television character are mature enough to realize that the situation is Bullshit.
> 
> Thank you guys again and VivaDelRio.


Viva Del Rio!!!


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Brodus Clay said:


> So if I call you a pussy and your daughter/girlfriend a whore or your mom a smegma addict just for the lolz in your face. you would do nothing?... if true I want to have a guy like you in my job :mark:


There's a difference between insulting a mans wife and making a joke. And even then, my reaction wouldn't be violence. Confrontation, sure but not violence.

Fact is that Del Rio can't take a joke.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

for that puto racist:delrio


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

hbkmickfan said:


> There's a difference between insulting a mans wife and making a joke. And even then, my reaction wouldn't be violence. Confrontation, sure but not violence.
> 
> Fact is that Del Rio can't take a joke.


Fact is jokes at someone else's expense, especially if they don't find the "joke" funny, should not be tolerated.
Yes Del Rio should not have got violent, and it is right action was taken against Del Rio for it, but the guy should not have said what he said (if the reports are true). If we the casual fans knew Del Rio wouldn't take crap from anyone, that guy should have known it too and been more careful what he said.

I'm not saying slapping or getting violent with someone is the right thing to do, but I am on Del Rio's side here.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/m...r-cody-barbierri/story-fnibbyyv-1227020633969

Picked up by Australia's most read newspaper.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm officially sold that this company is a piece of shit. And to allow someone to say something so damn ignorant that caused Del Rio to react. Nope, I'm not buying that. WWE can kiss my ass.

The WWE has so much power over these wrestlers, it's pathetic. I bet you WWE Wrestlers would have jumped on defending Del Rio to HHH and the McMahons. But since the WWE is looking for reasons to fire people, they kept thier mouth shut. It's fucking pathetic. That's why right after Del Rio was released, they sent out a letter to all WWE talent to watch what they say on Social Media. 

WWE is is now a dictatorship. And if I were those guys, I'd go elsewhere.


----------



## Gintoki (Jun 6, 2014)

Triple H and Mcmahons are piece of monkey shits.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Nut Tree said:


> I'm officially sold that this company is a piece of shit. And to allow someone to say something so damn ignorant that caused Del Rio to react. Nope, I'm not buying that. WWE can kiss my ass.
> 
> The WWE has so much power over these wrestlers, it's pathetic. I bet you WWE Wrestlers would have jumped on defending Del Rio to HHH and the McMahons. But since the WWE is looking for reasons to fire people, they kept thier mouth shut. It's fucking pathetic. That's why right after Del Rio was released, they sent out a letter to all WWE talent to watch what they say on Social Media.
> 
> WWE is is now a dictatorship. And if I were those guys, I'd go elsewhere.


You're ridiculous. The guy made a joke, perhaps it was in poor taste, but it was still just a joke. It didn't cause anybody any harm.

If Del Rio had handled like a man and not an animal he wouldn't have been fired. Simple as that.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

hbkmickfan said:


> You're ridiculous. The guy made a joke, perhaps it was in poor taste, but it was still just a joke. It didn't cause anybody any harm.
> 
> If Del Rio had handled like a man and not an animal he wouldn't have been fired. Simple as that.


racism isn't a joke


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

So they have the "Don't be a Bully, be a star!" then fire someone for reacting to having racist comments made to them by another employee...


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

p862011 said:


> racism isn't a joke


Please, people tell racist jokes, or jokes that could insult another person all the time. Everybody does. Laugh it off.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

hbkmickfan said:


> Please, people tell racist jokes, or jokes that could insult another person all the time. Everybody does. Laugh it off.


The real world isn't the internet where kiddies think racism is edgy and cool. Log off once in a while.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Konnan has been taking shots all weekend at the WWE and some of the superstars. There's too much bad blood for this to be a work. 

The WWE is ridiculous to push their Be A Star Campaign and then proceed to seemingly sanction racism in their workforce. 

Here are Konnan's tweets for those who haven't read them yet.

Konnan Tweets WWE Worker From Del Rio Incident, Says 'Free Rey' And Racism Is Rampant


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Shit only just checked the forums today and it's 50 pages already, can someone give me the low down? Del Rio got sacked for reacting to some sort of racism is all I know.


----------



## Mr. Sosa (Aug 1, 2014)

I found about this today myself. I'm shocked about this. I guess the story is someone named Cody Barbierri, a Manager of Social Media Live Events at WWE, was asked to clean off his plate at a catering event and he joked "well, that's Del Rio's job". Some how Del Rio found out about it, and confronted Barbierri. And Del Rio slapped Barbierri when he tried to laugh off.

If Barbierri said that, its totally stupid to say. I don't blame Del Rio for being mad. But I don't condone what he did either. It sounds to me that WWE was looking for an excuse to get rid of Del Rio. I don't think it's the end of the story either


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

This is the kind of reaction people should have towards "racist" jokes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdzP36lgdMA


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Konan just confirmed wwe is racist

Fuck this company


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Arturo "rudo" rivera long time announcer of AAA, and CMLL posted on his twitter that ADR will appear at triplemania. The 90 days part of the contract applies, so i guess they want to pay, or he is not going to wrestle and is just going to show


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Konan's tweets are hilarious.

Telling the social media guy to watch his back XD

The funny thing is ADR is better off right now. He is now a huge draw in Mexico (which lets be honest he wasn't when he left) and he will probably be a face for the rest of his career finally getting the popularity he deserves back home since his heel status kept him from being amicable specially to young kids(WWE's largest draw in Mexico).


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HOLY FUCK

http://luchalibreaaa.com/noticiasaaa/item/1653-alberto-del-río-en-triplemanía-xxii.html


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, Monday has come and gone.

Do some of you twats still think this is a work?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well this is awkward

Del Rio has made more of an impact being fired that he ever did in WWE

I wonder how WWE will try to control this one

Part of me says offer the social media guys head on a plate but its to late and will look like you dragged your feet

You can't just hire Del Rio back

They let a fire burn out of control here


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im rather torn. Del Rio although not too exciting was a good solid worker..great mid card act...sucks he's gone. Oh well....Him and Ricardo can now reunite


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> HOLY FUCK
> 
> http://luchalibreaaa.com/noticiasaaa/item/1653-alberto-del-río-en-triplemanía-xxii.html


Strange that they are using his ring name...

Maybe some strange backroom deal took place to prevent a lawsuit?

I don't know its just weird.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

El_Absoluto said:


> Strange that they are using his ring name...
> 
> Maybe some strange backroom deal took place to prevent a lawsuit?
> 
> I don't know its just weird.


I don't buy it, I Don't miss Alberto Del Retard at all.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

hbgoo1975 said:


> I don't buy it, I Don't miss Alberto Del Retard at all.


Good info buddy, still doesn't answer why they are using his WWE's ringname on AAA promos.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

WWE Network canceled...Ippv here I come. I can't wait for AAA to come on t.v. this fall :mark:


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

He should use Alberto Dos Caras sounds way cooler like Harvey Two Face

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Konan just confirmed wwe is racist
> 
> Fuck this company


He thinks the entire world is against latinos 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

All I could understand that he was saying he was coming home around the 10 second mark.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

stevefox1200 said:


> Well this is awkward
> 
> Del Rio has made more of an impact being fired that he ever did in WWE
> 
> ...


The racist guy threatened to sue..

He is safe for now...and apparently his does award winning work...:jordan4

Unless a news outlet picks up on this and WWE gets bad publicity then I don't think anything will happen to the guy.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Del Rio wanted out anyways so it all worked out. He wasted no time moving on.


----------

